# MIB tips for left and right hand lanes



## MIB999999

Hope no one minds but there have been numerous requests on the pm and on the boards for tips. This will not be the difinitive final word on how to max-out on the points since i think only the designer knows that. 
Since i hit the 999,999 4 out of every 15 times i ride i will share all that i know and have learned. (I can see the free Mythos meals by hustling people going down the drain.)

First i divide the game into five areas with scoring ranges for each.
AREA 1) THE TRAINING AREA: 40,000 TO 61,000
AREA 2) THE CRASH SITE AND TOWN AREA: 214,000 TO 342,000
AREA 3) THE AMBUSH:  414,000 TO 614,000
AREA 4) THE RUN FOR THE BUG: 800,000 TO 999,999
AREA 5) EATEN BY THE BUG: 999,999 TO 1,137,000

Basic guidelines:
1) always hold the trigger on the gun. even if you aim at the ceiling every ten NOISES that the gun makes is worth 1,050 points. SO NEVER LET GO OF THE TRIGGER.

2) With very few exceptions that i will note in the upcoming threads AIM FOR THE EYES or BETWEEN THE EYES. the do-right and dufus tape shows you can shoot the shoulder or neck area. You can if you want to stay the low score in the car.

3) free tip: the best cars to max out on the score are LEFT SIDE ROWS ONE AND TWO and RIGHT SIDE ROWS THREE AND FOUR. Now before you all try to get in only those cars, i have hit the 999,999 from all four cars in both front and back rows. i just find it easier to hit the 1,137,000 from these two cars. 

I will stop here for now and see there are any objections to this plan by the moderators, or any specific questions. I will if allowed post a new thread every week or so. dealing with the stratagy for right and left car in each area.

well MsDisney you asked for it


----------



## sha_lyn

MIB.. We haven't set a date for our next trip but DS would love for you to give him the pointers in person if you will be in the parks when we go. He couldn't believe that you get the high score  often.


----------



## MsDisney

Thanks MIB!!! Yes, I DID ask for it!!! I'm going to get the printer going tomorrow so I can have this stuff (and Barry's tips) in a handy folder.  They're going to think I'm very odd studying outside of MIB! LOL

Why would they have a problem with tips for getting a great score? I mean, having some clue is one thing...actually being ABLE to memorize and follow through is another thing altogether, so it's not like suddenly the game will be ruined by the info!  

Well, anyway...I'm glad to see this thread!!! And I'm thinking there should be an onsite class the weekend of the 10th/11th too!     I would imagine the weekends are busy, do you do the single riders line?  It was funny seeing mention of do-right and dufus, we've only been through the regular line once...over a year ago! You might say we're spoiled!  

Thanks!!! And I look forward to more!!!
Karen


----------



## BansheeBlue

Aw man!  I wish I had all these kick butt tips when I was there on the 28th for HHN!  We got to ride two times in quick succession and a third ride before we headed home!  I at least tromped the boyfriend by 150k 2 out of three times. Heh!

So, pardon my ignorance, but am I guessing here that you get a free dinner at Mythos if you score 999,999?

I am so with MsDisney, I'm gonna be printing out these tips and memorizing them for our next trip in Feb....


----------



## EUROPA

I thnk the free dinner comes for the many challanges that MIB gets from some locals. 


Tips would be nice....I leave for US/IOA in a a few weeks....that ride is such a sensory overload that it's almost impossilbe to score high the first few times you ride it.


----------



## MIB999999

question for all of you: do we put it all on this thread????

sha-lyn: I will be eating my thru epcot 11/3 and ducking while the hurricane comes thru 11/4. I will be there 11/11 and then probably each saturday thereafter except for 12/8. just let me know and if i can be there i will. 

MsDisney: i will be there 11/11 so bring it on, school will be in session!!! Yes i almost always ride single rider unless there is a meet and we all decide to ride in the same car. 

BansheeBlue: EUROPA is correct. i was dreaming of hustling tourons for free dinners at Mythos. If you hit the 999,999 on MIB all you get is the option to purchase the photo which occured in the ambush area in case you were wondering where it is taken

EUROPA: you are correct about the sensory overload; first time riders that get more than 250,000 are doing very well but the fun of the ride is watching it all unfold. I can go thru and not fire a shot and just watch all the animatronics and scenery and be very content with the ride. 

This thread will be all about the score however, Because if it was just for fun then why do they keep score!!!!


----------



## sha_lyn

thanks, we will be down there sometime before the special runs out (if they still have rooms avaliable LOL)
Ds just joined the DIS tonight. I finally booted him off the teen board to post here.
I'll direct him over to this thread tomorrow.


----------



## MsDisney

MIB - No matter to me where you post...whatever is easiest! 
 I was sort of planning on going on Sat. the 10th since Sunday I have a standing football thing going on. (no, I don't play, but I like to watch...the game, that is)  Hmmm...

Well, it sounds like either way, I'll be able to get some first hand tips from the MIB master, at some point in the near future!

I, for one, want to say that I really appreciate the time you are giving to this cause...and I agree about enjoying the ride either way, but the competitive nature in me doesn't allow me to do any less than try to kick some serious alien butt!!!  

Karen
MIB agent in training


----------



## BansheeBlue

ok, so no free dinner at Mythos.  THAT would be nice though huh?

And yeah I was wondering where/when exactly the pic was taken.  I cracked up when we looked at our pics all three times last Sunday, my boyfriend and I looked so damned _serious_ in them, probably because we were intent on kicking each other's asses.... heh!

Drool, drool, now I wanna go back again just to do MIB...at least we have Annual Passes in case we wanna be crazy and go for a weekend


----------



## MIB999999

Ok, i will start this instruction manual 11/4 on this thread. 
I plan to take the game AREA 1 thru AREA 5. 
I will detail AREA 1 for right and left track starting then. Now these will be detailed so the post will be long each time.

BansheeBlue: The picture is taken right before the aliens come to life in the ambush area. TIP: the big alien dead ahead of you is not worth squat point wise. I assume you will read this thread and not let your boyfriend see it till long after you have trounced him soundly!!!!

MsDisney: that standing football thing sounds intriguing 

you do all realize that the whole point of this is the high score controls the flashy thing


----------



## MsDisney

Thanks MIB! I look forward to these classes!!! I only hope you don't USE the flashy thing on us when we get all this info stored up in our brains!!! 


I'm going to decline comment on the standing football thing so as not to incriminate myself... 

Karen


----------



## MIB999999

AREA 1 HANDBOOK: 
Left Hand Track: As you enter the training area the alien on the right pulling the levers is not part of the game so ignore him. The best target is on the left wall on the second story. Hit the red dot below the chin of the target face as many times as you can, do not come off it until you can no longer see it. This is done for two reasons: 1) he is worth a lot of points for multiple hits. 2) this is the target you use to "sight in" your gun. So while you are racking up big points you are also getting the feel for how your gun aim needs to be adjusted.  After you have passed by the first target concentrate on the second story ones dead ahead in the first section. After you finish the first section look to the left on the floor for the alien pivoting out of the wall. hit him once and then go up to the second floor for the alien swinging like a pendulum. hit him once. Aim high for the swinging alien just above the car. Hit him once. Now look straight ahead and hit the target on the floor close to the left hand wall. hit him once and then move 2 degrees to the right and hit the other floor target that has just started to move towards your car. Hit him once and then aim for one of the wall tragets on your right at about 1:00. pick one and stay on it until the training session is over. 

Right Hand track: follow the left hand track instructions while in the first section of AREA 1. After you finish the first section look to the right on the floor for the moving alien. Hit him once. Look ahead and slightly to the right for the alien swinging like a pendulum in the wall, not the one overhead. Hit him once and then go to the one over head for a single hit. Now aim across court to the two aliens on the floor on the left hand side of the room. Hit each one once. Now look straight ahead and pick one of the four wall targets and hit the red dot on one and stay on it until the traing session is over. 

Remember your trigger is always pulled and multiple hits add up fast. 

for both tracks this AREA is the only one where you will aim for the red dots on the tragets instead of the eyes. the red dots are on the chest of the alien. 
The best score i have had in the area is 62,000. You want to come out of this area with 50,000 plus if you want to have a shot at the 999,999.  

HINT: just because your guns are not shooting after the training session is over is no sign to relax. take a deep breath and get ready. The guns will start shooting before the AREA 2 aliens are ready so draw a bead on ol' four eye stalks right between the front set of stalks and start firing the second the guns are again active. You will have time to look at your score for the AREA 1 run but do not look to long cause the guns are active seconds after the score reappears. 

About the guns: there are two types and i have hit the 999,999 with both. As a rule the noisy cricket II does not aim very well, but if it is right on it is as good of a gun as you can have. I prefer the larger gun and have found the aims to be more true but all will take a bit of adjusting on your part. Each gun should have sound effects that you can hear when you hit a target so you have both a sight and sound confirmation that you have hit the target. CAUTION: if you grow use to the sound efect it will cause you problems when the sound effect on a particular gun is not working, so get use to how your gun aim is set.   

Since Michelle has decided not to decide where she is going i will be honing the ol' MIB skills 11/4. i will be at the MIB at about 10:30 and MYTHOS at 12:30. Of course as barry knows i will be having a cinnimon roll first thing at CMB.


----------



## MIB999999

This area is the longest and will require much detail to cover it completely.
AREA 2 HANDBOOK: 
Left Hand Track: Your guns will activate before you can see the targets so be shooting and rechecking your aim. Immediately after you clear the wall on your right, aim for the alien with four eyestalks. Aim for the head at dead center of the front two eyestalks. If you can keep him bobing up and down you will score some points. As the car travels shoot the middle of the upper lip of the two blue aliens right in front of the car. The minute you can see the alien sitting on the fire hydrant between the two tracks aim for his eye and keep shooting until the car is past him and you can no longer shoot his eye. Immediately aim straight ahead to the far end of the track, in the lower window at the right side of the building. shoot this alien once and his eyes will turn yellow. Immediately go up to the second story on your right 90 degrees and shoot the alien 5 times. This alien's eyes turn red when you hit him and there is the sound effect of breaking glass each time you hit him. Go back 90 degrees to the left and hit the trargets in either of the second story windows. By this time the car is spinning. After the car is done spinning, go back upstairs to the target in the left window. hit him once and pivot your aim 180 degrees to the three aliens on the left in the windows. I go for the second window and hit him right between the eyes. if for some reason his eyes do not change to red then to white switch back to the right side of the track and shoot the alien with the flower pot on its head. Now you have a choice of three targets coming up. And one that Barry likes to shoot.
1: the upper window on the right with the curtians over it. Hit this window in the lower left pane, in the upper right corner of that pane. Do not come off of it until the car pivots around to head into the ambush area.
2: the door straight ahead with the verticle blinds, shoot for the left eye of the alien target. 
3: there will be an alien appear in the window on the second floor of the building straight ahead. This window is above the alien that shoots the water over your car when you shoot his eyes. 
BARRY'S TARGET: The car to the left side of your vehicle has a big purple alien that pops out from under the hood. There is another alien hiding behind the drivers side door. 

the number 3 target is touchy. If you do not get his eyes to turn red right away switch to one of the other two targets.

My favored method is hit 2 until i see the 3 target pop up i keep shooting him as long as his eyes keep changing and then switch to 1.  
You are now entering the ambush area and should have between 214,000 and 325,000 points.

Right Hand Track: This side has its advantages and drawbacks so play it as best you can. this side requires the most precise execution. You are in the best position to hit ol' 4 eyestalk right between the front stalks in the head cause your track has an unrestricted view of him as he comes up. If you can keep him boboing up and down with good accurate shooting you are robbing the left hand car of points since they will never have a shot at the scoring area of this alien. after he is down for good ( his eyestalks are no longer green, the lights go out) aim at the PEKINESE on the newspaper stand counter along the right hand wall. You will have to pivot in your seat to even see him and if you are in the front row center or left hand seat you will be hard pressed to even see him. Hit him in the head as long as your gun keeps scoring. Pivot left and hit the alien on the fire hydrant in the area between the two tracks. Pivot back to the right up to the second story and hit the target between the eyes. one shot only. Pivot straight ahead and hit the alien in the lower story window of the building. hit him once and turn 90 degrees to the right and hit the alien in the second story window that has the eyes that turn red and the breaking glass sound. hit him five times. By this time your car is spinning. 
When the spin is done go upstairs to the right hand side and hit the target in the left window. Drop down to the first floor and pop each of the lower windows once. 
above the flowerpot up on the second story is a window that has horizontial blinds. there is an alien there with a target area between the third and fourth louvers ( counting from the bottom up) If can sqeeze a shot up there the blinds might open and you then have a clear shot at the red target. If not come back down and hit the flower pot and then the alien that is hiding under it. Now at this pint you will have the same 1, 2, 3 target selections. You will not have BARRY'S TARGET since the left hand car will be blocking your view. I go for the alien behind the door with the verticle blinds and watch fore the alien on the second floor above the water squirter alien. If his eyes do not change to red i go for the window with the curtians. 

The big alien straight ahead is impressive but like most tempting targets in this game the point value is nil. Let the amatures shoot him.     

Again at this point you need to be at 214,000 to 325,000 going into the ambush.

ANY QUESTIONS SO FAR?????


----------



## MIB999999

AREA 3 HANDBOOK:
AREA 3: THE AMBUSH
This area is very short and simple with more do not's than do's.

Left Hand Track: While traveling down this alley way i frequently lean out and shoot back at the window mentioned in AREA 2 as long as possible. WHATEVER YOU DO KEEP THE TRIGGER PULLED.  This is the most target rich side of this AREA. The big alien dead ahead will rise up and say SIX AGAINST ONE EH!. At this point the picture will be taken and all the aliens will activate. Do not shoot for the big alien eyes. no points. All of the aliens in this area are armed and to score points you must hit the sensor in the middle of the gun barrel of each alien. Since the big alien is waving his guns around they are a difficult target to hit. HIT AS MANY GUNS AS YOU CAN. also look up above for the alien moving from building to building on a clothesline. Pop him a couple of shots in the **** just before the spin takes place. As you finish the spin you will see the chess scene. Ignore the chess players and the chess board. On the left side are trees with four pairs of green eyes in them. pick a set of eyes and stay on them. aim for right between the eyes. as you move out of range of one pair of eyes shift your aim to another set and stay on them untill your gun stops working. You are now entering the scan area. In the first scanner you can wave to the people on the other side and they can see you. The second screen is the alien insertion into the car and real big points are about to come into play in AREA 4.

Right Hand Track: This side has a shorter interval between the end of AREA 2 and the point where the big alien dead ahead says " SIX AGAINST ON EH!. From this point on for this area the instructions are the same as those for the Left Hand Track. as you come out of the spin on this track you will see dead ahead the blockade and the alien swinging on it. NO POINTS. IGNORE IT. Look to the far left side and pick out a set of eyes in the trees and shoot them until the gun stops working beacuse of the scan area. Aim for right between the eyes. No points are able to be scored during the scan so sit back, make funny faces at the other car and take a break cause the high point area is just a few feet away. 

You should come out of the ambush area with between 414,000 and 614,000. 

Your gun will become active again just as you clear the scanner so have it ready and the trigger pulled. 

Anyone know what it should be aiming for as you clear the last scanner?????


----------



## JessicaR

MIB9's! Incredible information 

Would we be aiming at the opposite cars exhaust ports? Is this where I spin like crazy?

I am printing this out and will study it prior to next trip!! Yipeeeeeee! Thank you so much for these incredible lessons


----------



## MIB999999

JessicaR is correct, you had better be aiming for the opposite car exhaust port, that is if you are in it for the points. 
AREA 4 HANDBOOK:
AREA 4: THE RUN FOR THE BUG:

Left Hand Track: This is the area you want to be in the car that loaded from rows 1 and 2. 
As you clear the last of the two scanners you need to have your gun up and trigger pulled aiming for the EXHAUST PORT RED CIRCLE OF POINTS. There are three things to shoot at in this area. 1) THE EXHAUST PORT, 2) THE EXHAUST PORT, 3) THE EXHAUST PORT. The only time you will not be shooting the exhaust port is while the other car is spinning because you shot the exhaust port. There are green eyes on the right hand wall, There are aliens in the ceiling area that will cause your car to spin if you do not shoot them first. There are lots of secondary targets to shoot. The green eyes are my favorite, maybe due to the high point value of the green eyes in the tree in AREA 3. The second the other car is done with a spin aim for the exhaust port and do not come off of it. Even if the other car does not spin you are racking up points at the rate of 20,000 per hit. Even as you approach the hot dog cart and the green smart mouth alien and your car pivots forward, lean around the edge of your seat and still hit the exhaust port on the other car if you want 999,999. 

Right Hand Track: This is the area you want to be in the car that loaded from rows 3 and 4. 
As you clear the last of the two scanners you need to have your gun up and trigger pulled aiming for the EXHAUST PORT RED CIRCLE OF POINTS. There are three things to shoot at in this area. 1) THE EXHAUST PORT, 2) THE EXHAUST PORT, 3) THE EXHAUST PORT. The only time you will not be shooting the exhaust port is while the other car is spinning because you shot the exhaust port. There are aliens along the left hand wall and there is one alien in the ceiling that will cause your car to spin if you do not shoot him first. As you head down the straight-a-way you have an extra good target in the second story of the building on the left. A pair of green eyes that when you hit them they turn red. You will only hit this traget if the other car is spinning and you can not get a clear shot at the exhaust port. The second the other car is done with a spin aim for the exhaust port and do not come off of it. Even if the other car does not spin you are racking up points at the rate of 20,000 per hit. As the car in front and to the left of you pivots to face forward the red circle will disappear. switch aim to the trailing car on the left hand track and traget it's exhaust port. Do not come off of it until you can no longer get a clear shot. 

You are now making the turns that will take you to the BUG. 
You should have between 800,000 and 999,999 by this time. 
Keep those triggers pulled and keep shooting even if you do not see any targets, do not let go of the trigger until the final spin sequence begins.   

Things i have noticed of late. 
1) You can be dead on the exhaust port and it will not register. some exhaust ports will only register with a side hit and not a straight on hit. It stinks but it happens. 
2) Some guns score better on the exhaust ports than others. IT HAPPENS so do not get your knickers in a twist. Do not complain to the ride attendents. just hop back in the single riders line and give it another go. IT IS JUST A GAME, so have fun and enjoy it. 
       inkbounc


----------



## MIB999999

AREA 5 HANDBOOK:
AREA 5: EATEN BY THE BUG:

Left Hand Track: as you round the the first curve at the end of the straight-a-way, continue to shoot at the exhaust port of the car in the right hand lane. If there is no car behind you then shoot at anything you find interesting. I have found no major point accumulators in this section of the track. The second you make the second curve aim at the eyes of the BUG and keep shooting. If you listen you will hear Zed say " ONLY ONE THING LEFT TO DO, PRESS THE RED BUTTON. When you hear the word LEFT start pressing the red button and keep the trigger on your gun pulled and pointing at the BUG'S eye. This will not garuntee you the 100,000 bonus but you will get it 95 out of 100 times by doing this. By this time you are under the bug and being fogged on and sprayed with internal bug juices. If you have over 800,000 you really have done very well and with just a bit of fine tuning and precise execution the 999,999 is within your reach.

Right Hand Track: As you round the first part of the curve continue to shoot at the exhaust port as long as you can. Yeah i know it is not easy to hit it from a turning moving target, but if you want 999,999 then keep trying. As on the Left Track there is very little to accumulate points with in this area, so just keep shooting at whatever you want but KEEP SHOOTING. As you round the last part of the curve, aim for the bugs eyes and keep shooting. . If you listen you will hear Zed say " ONLY ONE THING LEFT TO DO, PRESS THE RED BUTTON. When you hear the word LEFT start pressing the red button and keep the trigger on your gun pulled and pointing at the BUG'S eye. This will not garuntee you the 100,000 bonus but you will get it 95 out of 100 times by doing this. By this time you are under the bug and being fogged on and sprayed with internal bug juices. If you have over 800,000 you really have done very well and with just a bit of fine tuning and precise execution the 999,999 is within your reach.

Hint: i have seen as many as three people in one car get the 100,000. Usually it is 2 per car. 

the only way to get more than 999,999 is to have this total on one gun before the end of AREA 4, no one sitting beside you, you pick up that gun and finish out the run with that gun and get the 100,000 bonus at the end. 

I have tried the old wild west trick of using two guns at once and i will never embarass myself in that fashion again. It may look cool in the photo area, but if you are all about the score do one gun at a time, cause you are not that good. I found out i was not that good with two at once. 

Well this is my routine and i am sure i will try some new wrinkles as continue to play this game. it has been fun sharing this with those who requested it. If you have any questions just ask or I am usually out there at 10:30 on saturdays just stop me and ask away. 

YOU ASKED FOR IT MsDISNEY


----------



## MIB999999

I ran a test today just to find out something: If you pull the trigger on your gun and point it at the ceiling for the whole ride and hit absolutely no targets, you will still end up with 20,225.


----------



## JessicaR

MIB9's....is this how you try out new wrinkles? I am laughing so hard picturing you going through this ride with your gun pointed at the ceiling the whole time! After scoring 999999 a few times this is what you have resorted to!


----------



## MsDisney

MIB!!! You *ROCK* !!!!!!!  I too am laughing out loud picturing MIB going through the ride with his gun aimed at the ceiling!  People were probably looking at him like "moron doesn't know what to shoot at!"  
 I'm going to look like a moron with my printout on the ride next time too...I couldn't possibly hope to remember much of this since I've been on it a million times and still don't know what he's talking about some of the times! LOL  I'm going, "cornstalk?"    

Anyway, I for one, can't say enough thanks to ya MIB!  I am really excited about getting out there and working on this!  I didn't get a chance Sat. because with such short hours, we usually start at IOA and never seem to leave with enough time to go to the studios! (as in, they're closed!) That would be the kids' faults!  I'll have to start practicing on weekdays!  

I'm sure there will be questions, but not until we can all start putting this to work out there on the ride!   

Thanks again!!!
Karen


----------



## WebmasterBarry

> _Originally posted by MIB999999 _
> *I ran a test today just to find out something: If you pull the trigger on your gun and point it at the ceiling for the whole ride and hit absolutely no targets, you will still end up with 20,225.  *



Hmm...I see people ending up with scores like 2,000 or 8,000.  They're trying too hard.


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by JessicaR _
> *MIB9's....is this how you try out new wrinkles? I am laughing so hard picturing you going through this ride with your gun pointed at the ceiling the whole time! After scoring 999999 a few times this is what you have resorted to! *



Well i had never tried it before and hitting a high score is not top on my list of things left undone, so i thought i would give it a try. It was fun because i still beat two other people in the car. 
Besides now that i add them up i had 7 999,999 games today.


----------



## BansheeBlue

But also jealous once again.  I want to be able to go to MIB enough times that I can just fire at nothing for the whole ride...


----------



## sha_lyn

MIB... well now we have our dates 1/10-1/13. We will be in the parks the 11 and 12. Russ (aka Flyingninja on the DIS) is looking foward to learning all your tips in person if you will be around either of those days.


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by sha_lyn _
> *MIB... well now we have our dates 1/10-1/13. We will be in the parks the 11 and 12. Russ (aka Flyingninja on the DIS) is looking foward to learning all your tips in person if you will be around either of those days. *



sha_lyn as of now i will most likely be at the park 1/12. Since i live here let me know what your schedule is and i will meet you at MIB. I will have to have my cinnimon roll at CMB first but the rest of the day is just play time for me.


----------



## JessicaR

I am convinced there is MIB magic in those cinnamon rolls! Come on MIB9's you can tell us...thats your secret weapon isnt it? What would happen if CMB...*gasp* was all out of cinnamon rolls? Would you have a big chocolate chip cookie instead?


----------



## sha_lyn

sounds good. I'll plan on the 1/12 for our IOA day. Look for the dweeby 12 yr old surounded by all the good looking girls( LOL) DS will be the only guy out of the 5 of us (me, 4yr DD, My sis and her 9yr DD).
I think I will be hearing "cool" a lot for the next 8 weeks. DS is so excited.


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by JessicaR _
> *I am convinced there is MIB magic in those cinnamon rolls! Come on MIB9's you can tell us...thats your secret weapon isnt it? What would happen if CMB...*gasp* was all out of cinnamon rolls? Would you have a big chocolate chip cookie instead? *



i have to admit jessica that when they closed confisco's i was a bit concerned that CMB would follow shortly. 

you would LOL if you were with me on a saturday morning when i walk into CMB. They all say hi and automatically prepare a cinnimon roll with extra icing and a vanilla creme coffee. All i have to say is HI!! they are a good bunch of people and they ask some questions about MYTHOS and why i always eat lunch there and not at confisco's.


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by sha_lyn _
> *sounds good. I'll plan on the 1/12 for our IOA day. Look for the dweeby 12 yr old surounded by all the good looking girls( LOL) DS will be the only guy out of the 5 of us (me, 4yr DD, My sis and her 9yr DD).
> I think I will be hearing "cool" a lot for the next 8 weeks. DS is so excited. *



I see a guy's versus girls competition. I would say your son and my combined score will double the girls combined score.   

Remember that MIB is in Studios not IOA. If you want to do MIB first thing in the am they do have the same cinnimon roll in Studio's at Beverly Hills Boulangerie so i could meet you there first thing. It is your vacation so i will work around whatever time or ride schedule you have. Just say what time and where and i will be there.


----------



## sha_lyn

LOL... I realized as I was posting it that I was posting wrong, but I thought I went back and changed it.  It was a long day Thur, and DS and I were headign out of town for a campiong trip Friday morning.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Here's a few more tips:

1.) Try to shoot at the aliens in the second floor.

2.) When you see the alien with the two guns, don't shoot at him.  Hit the targets in the 2nd story windows.  As you are backing up into the ambush area, shoot at the alien with the two guns.  Aim at his eyes and you should get a few hits.  I don't think it scores much, but at least it's better than nothing!


----------



## big ian

Great tips from MIB999999.  I have ridden MIB about 100 times in the twice we have visited Universal and got my wife hooked on it.  We have even been fortunate enough to get to ride against each other with just us in separate cars.

As MIB999999 indicates second floor eyes seem to give more points.  As you straighten up in Area 4 by the cinema?? there is a pair of eyes in a window which most people seem to miss waving the laser across them racks up a good points score.  Best done from the right hand side.


----------



## MIB999999

Ian, are you refering to the eyes on the left hand side second story, just to the left of the guy at the pay phone and straight up to the second floor. if so these do score well but not as much as the exhaust port. these eyes are my main secondary target to shoot while the other car is spinning.


----------



## big ian

Yes those are the eyes.  I sometimes get frustrated with the exhaust port and so manage to get off 6 - 8 shots at those eyes as they change from red to green  

Going to read your tips on the plane over and see if I can improve my score.

Ian


----------



## MIB999999

Some of the guns will not register with a straight on hit in the area after you come out of the scan. If that is the case hit any and all secondary targets. After you finish the 90 degree turn you will have a shot at the edge of the exhaust port of the other vechicle. it is a small target area but once you home in on it you will score big. 

Frankly i am amazed at the number of views on this thread. Must be a lot of closet MIB fans out there digesting the info.


----------



## MIB999999

inkbounc bump


----------



## rocketman23

Wassat mean?
Anyway, these tips were quite helpful. Within 5-8 tries with this guide I upped my high score from 990,250 to at last 999,999. I also noticed I do better in the morning. I don't know whether it's just me or what?


----------



## MsDisney

> _Originally posted by rocketman23 _
> * I also noticed I do better in the morning. I don't know whether it's just me or what? *



Do you think it's because it's less crowded?  I was there this morning and generally, the cars were empty...I find it's a LOT easier to hit your targets without all those OTHER pesky red dots allover the place...

 I can definitely tell you that I do a heck of a lot better without a bunch of  MIB pro's riding with me!    

I got a  personal best of 718, and change today...not good enough!!!  It's tricky when you get in a groove where you hit the same targets, cuz obviously it's not enough!  

Karen


----------



## WebmasterBarry

It's true.  I score a lot better when I am not with a bunch of experts.  I can have the good targets to myself.  It's better if you're riding in a car all alone.  Then you know which dot is yours!  You can do that if you arrive right at opening at ride MIB a few times.


----------



## MsDisney

That's what I did today....for the most part, I had the car to myself, or was with 2 others....

You know what was really cool?  A couple of times, different sets of kids rode with me after their parents rode once, and it was really nice to give them the suit - they were psyched, as they sat there with their 22,000 points!  That was nice.

It's also nice to be alone in a car and beat a full car on the opposite track, but that would be tougher to do if it took the avg. of 6 players (with my score and 5 zeros), regardless of how many are in the car (which would make my score cosmically avg. at best!) But they probably don't know that's how it is...sometimes those low scores can really bring you down!  

Karen


----------



## MIB999999

i love it when the high score in the car (outside of my score) is 113,000 and the average shown on the board is 278,000 and we totally blow away the other car. All the others are whooping it up and i sit there in the back row with 999,999 and wonder, did they flunk math or what. They saw the average but have not made the connection of how the car got the average. 

this is great MsDiz is now a MIB philanthrapist. she donates her high scoring ability to the kids so they get to see the suit. 


    

someone in my car picks up two guns at once, i just reach down and slap them.  

congrats on the 999,999 to rocketmam23 and on the 718+++ to MsDiz. i know MsDiz put in a lot of sweat and time to get to that score.


----------



## rocketman23

> _Originally posted by MIB999999 _
> *All the others are whooping it up and i sit there in the back row with 999,999 and wonder, did they flunk math or what.
> 
> someone in my car picks up two guns at once, i just reach down and slap them.  *



Yeah, I notice that a lot. The people in the front somehow think they averaged the 250,000 with scores of 48,000 and 52,000!

Hey, can you do that slap thing during the on-ride photo and send me a copy!


----------



## MIB999999

the photo people asked me to stop holding the gun to my head, so they will really go ballastic if a slap a two-gun-holder in the ambush area. 

again great job on the 999,999


----------



## MsDisney

*i love it when the high score in the car (outside of my score) is 113,000 and the average shown on the board is 278,000 and we totally blow away the other car. All the others are whooping it up and i sit there in the back row with 999,999 and wonder, did they flunk math or what. They saw the average but have not made the connection of how the car got the average* 

I had that happen, but the people in front of me obviously realized THEY weren't the reason for the avg. score of 242,000, cuz they looked at it, looked at eachother's scores and then turned around and looked at me.  I said, "BOW TO ME!" - ok...I didn't say that... 

I don't like going on repeatedly all morning when it's dead...I start to feel a little self-conscious!     And I'm really glad, MIB that you never had the occasion to slap ME during out outing! Would you slap me if I shot at our OWN exhaust port???   

Karen


----------



## MIB999999

No MsDiz cause if you shot at your own exhaust port you have not learned a thing grasshopper. 

By the way exactly which exhaust port are we talking about???


----------



## rocketman23

My dad got a 999,999 from shooting his own exhaust port.


----------



## MIB999999

that must have been when the ride first opened and the blue-flame club was on hand


----------



## big ian

Now back from Orlando after what was a one week vocation turned out to be three and a visit to Celebration Hospital.

Good to have seen you on the Saturday morning MIB999999 when we meet in Islands of Adventure but I was not a well man.

I have been following the thread and I am glad to see there are others who get a buzz from being responsible for getting others the suit,  I only managed a couple of dozen rides on our first day.  MIB was almost empty for most of the time, almost spooky so while I didn't improve on my best I managed a good enough score to see we got suited.  Again riding in the back it amazing to look at the other scores and have people cheering when they have beaten the score of the other car and their own score where in the 50000.

Did notice however that some of the aliens now no longer appear to be responding. 

Big Ian


----------



## rocketman23

A bit off topic, but was anyone there 1/1 early in the morning that got a 999,999? Because if not, I may have gotten the first perfect score of 2002.


----------



## MIB999999

Way to go rocketman23. 

Heard a rumor that there is someone who can get 999,999 without ever shooting at the exhaust port. Have to ask some of the ride attendents i know if they know this guy.


----------



## rocketman23

Maybe the car that he was on stopped for a little bit allowing him to collect a good score from targets in the area 2. Other than that I couldn't see how this could be done. If it is true, I gotta know how!

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## SouthernMom

Does anyone know where to find a video of the whole ride? I've never riden this before and would like to know what all of the things you are talking about are before I ride it. Thanks!


----------



## MIB999999

i do not belive such a thing as a video exists, that would be for public consumption.


----------



## flyingninja

thanks for the tips


----------



## fox

Thanks for the tips. I was at Universal last week and managed to get on MIB about 10 times.  I was able to get my score up to 550,850 and never would have done it without reading this.

Never having been on MIB before, it took going through a few times too understand what you're talking about here. Then I read the tips again that night and realized I had forgotten about pressing the red button.

Even when I was "only" getting 150,000 or so, other people kept asking me how I got such a high score.  Same thing as I saw someone else here say before, when sitting in the back and seeing the other low scores and people cheering when they got the suit.

I had room key from RPR for front of line. But single rider was usually shorter, and most of the time when I went through single rider line and showed my room key they either told me to go in single rider line because it was shorter or go to express if it was shorter. I preferred to use the express line because they always seem to go into the left lane - so it was easier to stick with one side and get used to it.


----------



## Laurabearz

I am finding this tread interesting. I have never been to US or IOA, but we have a trip planned for this September. Reading all the tips is not helping me at the momment... so I will print them out and take them with us....... 

BTW What is the suit and how do you get it! ROFL


----------



## fox

I understand what you're talking about. Since I had never been there, the tips didn't make sense to me. So I printed them out before I left and read them before getting there. Then, skimmed over them again before going to the park.

The first time, there was just so much that I forgot about most of the tips, but at least knew to hold the trigger in all the time and to shoot the exhaust on the other car.

But after that, I kept remembering more and more of the tips. It was really fun, and with room key to get FOTL, I was able to get on again and again. If you don't have FOTL, try the single rider line. Even if you have several people you should all get on within a few cars of each other - maybe even be opposite each other!

Have fun.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

I think that sometimes we get caught up in scoring 999,999 that we forget to have fun on the ride.  I've read the tips and found some good pointers, but I never forget to have fun.  My highest score was around 600,000.  I think I will eventually score all 9's someday.  Some people don't visit the park every week and ride MIB 30 times a day. 

Besides, even if you score 200,000 or 300,000 or even more, it's worth it to see the faces of the guests next to you.  The guests sitting next to you will have scores of 50,000 or so and they will feel they were hot stuff.  Then they look over at my score of 400,000 or so and their jaws drop!


----------



## MIB999999

we know what you mean barry, when the fantastic four ride with you and we see your score our jaws do drop.


----------



## paulakim

I just got off the phone with a universal operator and she said you can't use the fotl for MIB. Is this true? If so how long is the wait. thanks Paula


----------



## WebmasterBarry

If you are referring to your room keys, you can definitely use them on MIB.  I've done it many times.  Just go through the Universal Express line.


----------



## paulakim

Thanks for clearing that up for me! I knew that there were a couple rides you couldn't use them on but MIB was never mentioned to me untill i called yeasterday. She obviously didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## MIB999999

the way things exist we are all going to have to stop using the letters FOTL when we mean EXPRESS.

FOTL is a perk of the VIP tour which is an extra you pay for.

EXPRESS is a room key, or express pass machine function.


----------



## paulakim

I see. That is just what they called it when i made my reservations. "frount of the line". I understand that you will have to wait in the regular express line and you may or may not end up in the fotl. thanks!


----------



## WebmasterBarry

For another handbook, read Rocketman 23's one at:

http://www.ioacentral.com/news/columns/guest_columnists/chris_men_in_black_alien_attack_handbook.htm


----------



## MIB999999

very good guide Rocketman23.

glad you added the drop-down-boys to yours


----------



## dcookies

> I just got off the phone with a universal operator and she said you can't use the fotl for MIB.



NOT TRUE!!!!

We just returned - we were at HRH form 8/27 through today.  We used our room key to get into the Express line at MIB, many, many, many times!  My kids loved this ride, and must have done it over 50 times in the 4 days we went to the parks.


----------



## phamton

I just wanted to thank you for your tips.  We are just back from 3 days Universal and IoA and 7 days at WDW.  We stayed on site and used front of the line access on MIB at least 10 times.  We did MIB for the first time and my husband and I and 2 teen sons scored an average of 47,000.  Then we pulled out these tips that I had printed off for our trip (I printed a copy for each of us.)  We each  skimmed the tips and went back and tried again and averaged 400,000.  Major improvement there! 

None of us ever scored 999,999 but were averaging 700,000 by the end of the trip.  We couldn't remember all of the tips but did study them when we got back to the HRH each night.  The part that helped us the most was to shoot between the eyes, putting the other car into a spin, and making sure we all got the 100,000 bonus points at the end.  We looked for "MIB999,999" on Saturday morning Nov. 2 as we read he was there on most Saturday mornings but since I didn't know what he looked like or his real name, we couldn't find him.

Bev Hamilton


----------



## MIB999999

MIB999999 has been with MsDisney since the early part of this year and we have not been there on saturday's due to little league games for the boys. 

we were there 11/10 and rode a few times. MsDis had the misfortune of getting a bad gun both times. MIB9's hit 999,999 once.   

glad the tips were of help. 700,000 is a great score.


----------



## Deevan

Hey straight 9's are possible without going for the exhaust port. One thing that wasn't mentioned is the octopus alien between the two tracks that pops up out of the barrel after the scanner. He's hard to hit, but two consecutive shots on him is almost 250,000 points, easy. After that just lay your laser dot on the scaffolding aliens and you should have straight 9's coming out of the scanner/detour scene.

Jason


----------



## MIB999999

MsDis and MIB9's will check it out next time we are there. one of us will shoot and the other will watch the score to see how many points you actually get from this target. that is if we can hit it!!!


----------



## Deevan

Well, all I know is that I can go into the scanner with 600 or so and come out with about 950... Exact point values? Not sure.. but those two sets are the definite sweet spots.

Jason


----------



## Tigger&Belle

I had fun reading though these posts. I did some reading before our trip Aug 01 and we did ok, but will study up before our next trip in April. 

One funny thing that happened in 01 was that a older teenage guy was seated in our car and his friends were in the car opposite us (they must have had too many people to all fit in one car). He took one look at me and my kids and looked like he was wondering what he'd done wrong to get stuck with us. He gave us a pointer (ie, do you know about the _____?) and we said, "yes, and do you know about x, y, and z?". He looked surprised and was happy when we not only kicked alien butt, but also beat his friends by far. 

My daughter (13yo at the time) remembers getting close to 600,000. Hopefully we'll be able to repeat that if not improve.


----------



## UKAnnie

MIB999999 - Just to say thanks for the tips.  It's my husband's favourite ride.  We went last month with daughter and son-in-law.  Both the guys got the magical 'all the nines'.  Us girls are not far behind - daugher on 900,000+ and I'm on 804,000+.  At least us gals have something to aim for on our next trip!

Funniest ride for me was when I was in a car with two teenage boys.  They scored quite low, looked at my very high score (me being a middle-aged woman, old enough to be their grandmother) and said - "I guess our guns must be broken"!

We always use single rider line and just cut through the baby swop, never go on the same car together as we end up aiming at the same targets.  By the end of two weeks, the attendants were telling us how much they were going to miss us!

Thanks again.

Ann.


----------



## MIB999999

You are most welcome. 

this ride seems to hold a special fascination for those from the United Kingdom. The ride attendents are great and get to know frequent riders quickly. 

an added bonus that was not known at the time the handbook was done. 

right after the scan, there are two alien over the left track and one over the right track that drop down from the ceiling. on the I-beam behind them are the sensors to shoot for and they are worth big points. If you find the sensors, keep shooting them since they continue to give good points, even better than the exhaust port


----------



## Luvinit

Thanks for all of the GREAT tips!!!!  I Finally got to BEAT my BIL!!!  The look on his face when he saw my score was PRICELESS!!!  I will NEVER tell my secert to him!!!  

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## dogg2727

To bad they don't take a picture at the end so you could get that priceless look.  They take it at the 6 against one alien which I think was suppose to be smart planning but no one caught on.  When the alien would say don't shoot, don't shoot, it is suppose to make everyone stop shooting and put their guns down so that when they took the picture, you could see a great picture of yourself.  I just love this ride.  Also check out my updated handbook that clearifies a little more and is all neat in one thread instead of bits and pieces.  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?threadid=415089

<Script language='Javascript'>var rndNum = Math.floor(Math.random() * 10000);eval("var CDTDate" + rndNum + " = 'August 3, 2003 8:30:00 AM EST';");document.writeln("<form name='CDTform" + rndNum + "' action='Javascript:void(0);'>");document.writeln('<font size=2 color=lime>Countdown To My Universal Studios MIB Ride Trip       </font><br>');document.writeln("<input type=text value='' size=40 name='WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII'>");document.writeln("</form>");if (theFunction) theFunction += "var d = new Date();";else var theFunction = "var d = new Date();";theFunction += "var c = new Date('" + eval("CDTDate" + rndNum) + "');";theFunction += "var diff = (c - d)/1000;";theFunction += "var days = Math.floor(diff / 86400);";theFunction += "var rem = diff - (days * 86400);";theFunction += "var hours = Math.floor(rem / 3600);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (hours * 3600);";theFunction += "var minutes = Math.floor(rem / 60);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (minutes * 60);";theFunction += "var seconds = Math.floor(rem);";theFunction += "if ((days < 0) | (hours < 0) | (minutes < 0) | (seconds < 0)) ";theFunction += "var out = 'hiphip horay im on my way';";theFunction += "else ";theFunction += "var out = ' ' + days + ' days ' + hours + ' hrs. ' + minutes + ' mins. ' + seconds + ' secs.';";theFunction += "document.forms.CDTform" + rndNum + ".elements.WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII.value = out;";setInterval(theFunction, 1000);</Script>


----------



## loko123

when you guys say not to let go of the trigger, do you mean keep pressing the trigger non-stop, or literally holding down the trigger from the start to the end of the ride? thanks


----------



## dogg2727

We me pull and hold down the trigger from beginning to end.  You get an easy 20,000 just for shooting the ceiling the whole ride.  So if you get less, you stink.  No offense.


----------



## Patch'sD

Didn't see these tips before our trip,  what a bummer.  However after talking with the ride ops we were given enough tips to get respectable scores.  My son got 741,000  and I was at 600,000.  Even my daughter was getting 300,000 scores.  I scanned this post and didn't see anything on the Baby Alien in the Baby Carriage or the Mailbox Alien.  These are some of the tips we got from the ride Ops.     Never looked to see the actual scores from these guys though.    But the ride Ops are a very friendly bunch and we were on a first name basis after the second day,  they made the ride even better.    Noisy Cricket II stinks could never get above 250,000 with that gun.   Next time,  999,999


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by loko123 _
> *when you guys say not to let go of the trigger, do you mean keep pressing the trigger non-stop, or literally holding down the trigger from the start to the end of the ride? thanks *



yes, just hold it down from start till the spinning under the big bug. your finger will not be as tired and your aim will be better


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by Patch'sD _
> *Didn't see these tips before our trip,  what a bummer.  However after talking with the ride ops we were given enough tips to get respectable scores.  My son got 741,000  and I was at 600,000.  Even my daughter was getting 300,000 scores.  I scanned this post and didn't see anything on the Baby Alien in the Baby Carriage or the Mailbox Alien.  These are some of the tips we got from the ride Ops.     Never looked to see the actual scores from these guys though.    But the ride Ops are a very friendly bunch and we were on a first name basis after the second day,  they made the ride even better.    Noisy Cricket II stinks could never get above 250,000 with that gun.   Next time,  999,999 *



The baby carriage alien you have to hit the sensor's directly or it will not activate. it is also difficult to hit if you are on he right side of the car on the left track. to many heads in the way

i am interested in what the ride ops told you about the mail box alien.


----------



## dogg2727

Yeah unless there is something MIB999999, rocketman, and I missed, I don't believe there is much to be given out of the mailbox alien.  He is really there for show in my mind.  I am more focused on the Eyeball or the second story windows.  Anything on the first story that is close to you isn't worth much (except the baby alien which we know is a big exception).  Oh and by the way, Anyone who is interested can check out my brand new guide on my very own webpage.  This is a miracle in itself because I have never created a webpage before and it actually came out pretty good.  Still waiting for the response about getting it on IOAcentral.com.  I hope I get that confirmation 

Edward's MIB Handbook Version 4.0


----------



## Patch'sD

No points were given,  Where told good point totals where for Frank the dog, Baby Alien,  and Mailbox Alien.   Sorry for little Info.  Mailbox Alien does get red eyes.  I think  to busy shooting. With Express we were limited to the left side so we were getting good at Baby Alien.


----------



## Motherfletcher

We have to keep this thread open until I get a chance to read all the pages.  I live in constant competition with my DD15 who scored a 999999 on one gun and 167800 on another on his 15th birthday.  I printed your older handbook which gave me as good an edge as possible and I could see my son aiming at the same targets.  When I tried to share your info I was ignored.  Any updates?  I had a hard time finding all of the targets.
Any truth to the rumor that you shoot your own exhaust port?
We are normally in the 500000 range.  We rarely loose to the other car.


----------



## daywalker

Just got back from my trip and managed to bag all nines 3 times and alot of near misses (980-995k's). Everytime I got all nines I only came out of training with 20-30k. I've always struggled in training even with the tips here.

In Area 2 where MIB999999 suggests going for the alien on the fire hydrant. I aim for something else. On the Left hand side there is a building with 6 windows, 3 aliens in the the bottom ones (plus one outside). On the second story, in the end window there is an alien that pops up in here. The window is split in two and there are two sensors at the top of the split (Just below what you can see of the bottom of the aliens torso) I tended to bang these alot and on occasions I got the noise you get for hitting the exhaust point, along with a stack of points!

To be perfectly honest, it's all down the gun you get, I found some of them to be much more sensitive than others, my scores ranged from 218k - 999,999 Obviously I am not perfect everytime but the gun makes a massive difference and can be the difference between maxing and not IMO.

Good luck all.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm getting better on both sides, moreso on the left lane than the right. I never knew about the fire hydrant alien, so I will have to try and shoot him down.


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by daywalker _
> *In Area 2 where MIB999999 suggests going for the alien on the fire hydrant. I aim for something else. On the Left hand side there is a building with 6 windows, 3 aliens in the the bottom ones (plus one outside). On the second story, in the end window there is an alien that pops up in here. The window is split in two and there are two sensors at the top of the split (Just below what you can see of the bottom of the aliens torso) I tended to bang these alot and on occasions I got the noise you get for hitting the exhaust point, along with a stack of points!
> 
> To be perfectly honest, it's all down the gun you get, I found some of them to be much more sensitive than others, my scores ranged from 218k - 999,999 Obviously I am not perfect everytime but the gun makes a massive difference and can be the difference between maxing and not IMO.
> 
> Good luck all. *



Congrat's on the 999,999. If i am having trouble hitting the right area of the Hydrant Alien I will go up and hit the alien you are talking about once or twice. I will then always go over the the alien on the right side, second story for the big points before the spin. I will have to check out the other one and see how many points you get for repeated hits. Thanks for the info. The gun really does make a difference. We have found that it is hard to explain the problem to the ride attendents when your score is over 300,000 and you try to tell them the gun is not working properly.


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by the Dark Marauder _
> *I'm getting better on both sides, moreso on the left lane than the right. I never knew about the fire hydrant alien, so I will have to try and shoot him down. *



Hey Dark Marauder, nice to have met you at HHN. Just once i would like to ride through MIB with all the lights up to full, just to be able to see all the sensors. The sensors on the Hydrant alien are sometimes hard to hit. Next time i get to ride in the left track on the right side of the car i am going to try to see exactly where they are located


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I do get a few hits on the hydrant alien. Sometimes more than others. When I got 913k, I got all the hits on him. I thought it was so cool seeing him rise up and the water below.

After I shoot him I aim for the aliens up high, then at the gun of the big eyeball alien. If I'm doing well, I'll enter the ambush area with 300k+


----------



## daywalker

OK MIB, I'm not saying my target is worth more than your hydrant one, I just struggled to get the sensor on the hydrant!
Switched to the one I talked about all the time and got the distinctive 'ker-ching' sound on occasions. Not sure what the target is worth but whenever I entered the spin after a 'ker-ching' it was always with one of my better scores.

Will be interesting to see what you can find out.


----------



## phamton

I've thanked you, Kevin, before for this awesome guide but I just have to do it again.  Thank-you, buddy!  Now my two teen sons get 999999 almost every time and my husband gets it fairly often.  (I'm still in the 7-800,000 range.)

But today! Woohoo! My youngest son got 100,000 plus in the training area and the next time he got 110,000!  Yes, the training area!  Since he consitently gets the 9's, if no one is sitting by him, he'll pick up another gun when he gets the 9's (and has maxed out his gun) and scores some more points.  He got 999999 today and then another 459,00 with the second gun. He can sometimes max out one gun by the time he gets to the scan and then get more points after the scan with a second gun.

My sons are really hoping they meet you sometime to thank you for all your excellent tips.  Did I mention how much we love living in Orlando? We don't even miss Texas. 

Bev


----------



## phamton

Finally, finally, finally I got the 999,999 today. Life is good!

Bev


----------



## rocketman23

Congrats... the first is always the hardest!


----------



## phamton

Thank you, Rocketman!  I was afraid my wonderful news would be lost in this long (and relatively inactive) thread. I seriously considered renting a billboard! 

Only one thing marred my experience.  We have a rather recent tradition in our family.  The first time someone gets the 999,999 in our family, we buy the photo.  Both my sons and my husband have pictures (three pictures in all.)  Well today, the photo didn't catch any scores for my winning picture and showed zero for everyone's score on the photo.  It happens from time to time but why, oh why did it have to happen when I finally got my 999,999? I'll just have to max out again soon on MIB so I can buy the picture.


----------



## Motherfletcher

My 2 kids and I went on MIB last night about 7.  The queue was long so we hit the single riders line.  I ended up in the back seat with 2 guys in their mid-twenties.  The one next to me leaned over and told me to keep my finger on the trigger.  "You mean to keep the trigger engauged?", I asked naively.
We got through the first area and I had 30k.  Not my best but 3 times more than the other 2.  I did good in the next area but when it came to our car hitting the opponents exhaust port these guys were terrible!  I finally turned the gun on our own exhaust port and let us spin.  I ended up with 600k while the other 2 had 129 & 140k, pathetic!  Pulling into the dock I asked the guy, How'd I do?"  "How did you score so high?", he asked.  "I kept the trigger engaged!"


----------



## phamton

I love riding single rider.  For me, it is easier to get my points as my husband, sons, and I aren't all competing for the same targets.  Nothing like seeing a mass of red laser dots and trying to figure out which one is yours!

I do the same thing that you do when I'm with strangers.  They always seem to want to give me helpful hints.  I just smile and say "thanks for the tips."  One teen warned me to never push the red button or it would make us spin.  So when I pushed it for the bonus points at the end (the one where you go into a spin inside the big, big bug)  he said "I told you it would make us spin."  I said, "Oops."  But I left the ride with around 920,000 points and he left with 45,000.


----------



## rocketman23

I saw one kid once that thought the reason the ride stopped midway through the training area was because he pressed the red button. His mom actually scolded him.

Try asking the operator after you get all 9's: "I beat the game, can I ride again?"


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by phamton _
> *I've thanked you, Kevin, before for this awesome guide but I just have to do it again.  Thank-you, buddy!  Now my two teen sons get 999999 almost every time and my husband gets it fairly often.  (I'm still in the 7-800,000 range.)
> 
> But today! Woohoo! My youngest son got 100,000 plus in the training area and the next time he got 110,000!  Yes, the training area!  Since he consitently gets the 9's, if no one is sitting by him, he'll pick up another gun when he gets the 9's (and has maxed out his gun) and scores some more points.  He got 999999 today and then another 459,00 with the second gun. He can sometimes max out one gun by the time he gets to the scan and then get more points after the scan with a second gun.
> 
> My sons are really hoping they meet you sometime to thank you for all your excellent tips.  Did I mention how much we love living in Orlando? We don't even miss Texas.
> 
> Bev *



That is a really great score by yourself since i see later in the thread you got the BIG 9's. Your son's score with two guns is really great. It sure out does what i have been able to do with two guns. 

Way to go and it is great to find others that enjoy the game as much as the rest of us do!!!!


----------



## Pooh667

Hi,

I will be going to US/IOA very soon and it will be my first time on many rides, MIB included. I have been reading the tips, but when you say sensors, what does the sensor look like? 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## phamton

My son has some pictures of what the sensors look like on different aliens at:  http://www.meninblack.tk

He has circled some sensors on the "Alternate Aliens Green Side" link on that page.

There are many kinds of sensors.  Some are easy to see and some aren't.  Many  of them are 2" square metal plates.

Bev


----------



## Pooh667

Hi Bev,

Thanks so much for the information. I appreciate it.

Susan


----------



## MIB999999

> _Originally posted by phamton _
> *My son has some pictures of what the sensors look like on different aliens at:  http://www.meninblack.tk
> 
> He has circled some sensors on the "Alternate Aliens Green Side" link on that page.
> 
> There are many kinds of sensors.  Some are easy to see and some aren't.  Many  of them are 2" square metal plates.
> 
> Bev *



Very nice pictures and good shots of some of the sensors. How did you find out about the sensors on the wall in the alley leading to the ambush area????


----------



## phamton

One of the ride ops at MIB who had walked the track many times told us about those sensors.

We are pretty sure that the sensors aren't working on the green side (outside track)  though.  They are very easy to see on the green side  but none of us have been able to get any points off of them.  But the ones on the red side (inside track)which aren't very visible behind the ventian blinds on the window, give 15,000 points per shot. I don't know why the ones are disabled on the green side.  I'm not sure if they're broken or intentionally disabled.

But on the red side, those sensors behind the venetian blinds at the ambush can really rack up some points.  They are active even before you have turned to face them in the ambush.

Bev


----------



## signtalker

What a great thread!!!!

Have enjoyed reading it, and hoping to put everything into practise on my 2005 trip!


----------



## pumpkinfish

I just wanted to thank MIB9999999999999999 for this fabulous thread that looks like it has been going on for quite some time. I have been reading all these tips and laughing, because I thought i knew it all when I knew to push the red button at the end! HA! I feel like a fool. BUT, I am so excited and looking forward to our trip in Sept, because I am on a mission. The first time my DH and I rode MIB, I killed him in points. This irritated him because he had done so well at Buzz Lightyear. Well, our next trip on the ride and every time thereafter, he has totally kicked my butt. So now...I have the power in my hands!  I am so stoked (as my brother-in-law would say!) AND I don't plan on letting my husband in on the secret! Thanks again Mr.MIB99999999. I appreciate the hardwork you put into the tips and allowing others to live your 9999999999 dream!


----------



## maggiew

OK.  Just back from Universal for the first time.  Let me just say that I did read this thread before going on MIB.  I read it but didn't study it.  I didn't memorize which aliens to hit or anything.  But I got general tips.  And I am proud to say that I got 308,000 on my first try!!  This is pretty good from someone who usually is a Galactic Zero on Buzz Lightyear.  I did get the bonus 100,000 for hitting the red button, but only because I knew about it.  You couldn't really hear Z say push the red button.

Thanks for the help.  Maybe next time I will study the tips and get to 999,999!

Maggie


----------



## pumpkinfish

maggiew

Good for you! You are my inspiration right now for the upcoming trip. I still plan on beating my DH... and haven't told him about the secrets I learned either


----------



## JenniferW

Ok, since we are going in a month I am making my cheat sheet, it's really long when I print it all out so am going to try to condense it to a few pages. Wish me luck, my hubby is the type A personality who always scores better, and we both look at the tips.... That's how I convince him for another trip : )


Jenn


----------



## GrimReapuh

Very cool, I doubt I can get 999,999 because I will be looking at all the details...


----------



## Triangle Man

*


----------



## Shutterbug

this was my gfs fav ride of the whole Disney/universal trip.
There was no line at all, we walked onto the ride which might have been part of our problem. The other part of the problem was leaving the tips at home.

Since we were always walking on to the ride we never watched of the training vids. We never saw anything about choosing a gun. How do we do this. 

The two tips I did remember was keep finger on the trigger and aim for the eyes. My highest was above 200,000. 

Her and I were the only 2 people in the car on our last ride of the day and managed to get suited. Whats the average needed to get suited?


----------



## phamton

You don't really get to choose a gun.  There is no average needed to get the suit, you just have to beat the other car's score that is across form you to get the suit.


----------



## Shutterbug

On all the other times where we did beat the other car, never got the suit. Wasnt till the last one where we got the suits. Was there a program malfunction possibly?


----------



## phamton

Hmmm.. I thought you just had to beat the other car.  I just asked the question and should get answered by some employees/experts on the ride in a little while.  I always max out so whatever car I am on gets the suit.  I can't remember not getting the suit.  I'll find out  though.


----------



## Shutterbug

Thanks. On the one we got the suits I had 206,875 and she got 112,500. There was no one else in the car.


----------



## phamton

OK, here's the answer from an MIB agent:

"You have to have an average of 150,000 to get the suit ending. 

Think about it this way, if one car gets 0, and the other gets 250, then why should the 250 car deserve the suit ending? That's a horrible score. "


----------



## Shutterbug

Okay so since we got an average of 159,6875 we got the suits.
Well heres another question do you need to have an average of 150,000 and beat the other car to get the suits?

Say our car gets beat but we still have 150,000 average do we still get the suits?

Thanks!


----------



## phamton

As long as your car average is 150,000 or more, you will get the suit ending even if the other car beats you.


----------



## Universal FReak

I go to Universal or IOA every other day but i have only gotten 987,000
im so freaking close but i need a few more points

Also is it better to shoot the sensors under the bug at the end or go for the bonus???????????????


----------



## phamton

I'll be glad to meet you there sometime and give you some tips.  You can easily get 200,000 points off of the sensors on the big bug and it's not unusual to get 300,000 from shooting the sensors.  Don't go for the ones under the bug as most of them are not active sensors.  Shoot the round circles under the claws that move up and down. Do not hit the red button at all as your gun shuts off at that moment and the only points you will get will be the bonus.

Bev


----------



## Corporal_Radar

the highest i have ever gotten on that ride is 800,000 solid... 

if you take the left side, at the end when you have to shoot at eachother, there is a small alien in the 2nd story of the building right after you get out of the little over hang((( or whatever you want to call it))) shoot at him like you have never shot before!!!!! keep on aming at him untill you get around the corner... then

the rocket that is on the billboard at the end, over where will smith is explaining how big the bug is, you need to shoot at the far tail of the rocket, and you easily get acouple of thousand points... 


just remember,

the smaller the target, the more points it is worth...


----------



## Universal FReak

cool thats what i thought

when were u last there i was there wearing a revenge of the mummy hat 
just wondering if i already met u


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> cool thats what i thought
> 
> when were u last there i was there wearing a revenge of the mummy hat
> just wondering if i already met u



Yes, I did ride with a guy a few times with the revenge of the mummy hat.  I'm the one who almost always gets straight 9's.  I asked if you worked at the Mummy with my son. I am 50 something years old and have shoulder length blonde hair.  I moderate the discussion board at ioacentral.com.

Bev


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i thougth that was u
thanks again for the tips

yeah i forgot to tell u i got 987,000
i was in a hurry to ride the mummy


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> yeah i thougth that was u
> thanks again for the tips
> 
> yeah i forgot to tell u i got 987,000
> i was in a hurry to ride the mummy



Well one more exhaust hit would have gotten you over the top for all 9's.  So close and yet so far!


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i know if only i had gotten it
also where are the sensors on the drop down bugs i cant really tell
and is it better to shoot the exhaust port when u are facing the screen before the bug or to hit something else


----------



## phamton

The sensors are on the bar that runs horizontal not on the bugs.  They are square computer chips.  I usually hit the dropdown bugs first but you can hit the exhaust then if you want to.  I usually don't because other people are usually shooting at the exhaust.  I wait to hit the exhaust when we aren't facing the other car.  I even turn around and shoot them from behind.  I can hit the exhaust 20 or so times if I need to.  You can also shoot the green eyes in the two movie posters (on the red side of the track) after you come out of the scanner.


----------



## Universal FReak

oh i never knew about the sensors on the bar
thanks i think next time i go ill be able to get 999999

for some reason i can't get anything above 700000 on the right side
what are the differences that i need to look out for


----------



## phamton

The right side is what I call the red side becuase you stand on red marks when you are waiting to load.  The other side has green numbers that you stand on.

The red side is harder as there are not as many targets also the sensors on the big bug do not work on the red side.  You can aim for the sensors on the green side of the bug though.

There is a dog on the news stand on the red side that is good to hit also many posters with green eyes that turn red when you shoot them.   2 posters are right when you come out of the scanner on the red side and also another poster of an alien with glasses just before you get to Will Smith warning you about the big, big bug.

There is also a hidden sensor in some window blinds in the ambush area on the red side that give you 10,000 a hit.  Nothing else in the ambush (trashcan) area is worth much though.  It is easier to hit the alien that goes back and forth in the window in the training area when you are on the red side.


----------



## Universal FReak

what area is the dog in
also should i just hit the targets for the left side in the crash site or are there specific targets i should go for 
and is the baby carriage better than the fire hydrant alien


----------



## Universal FReak

just for other peoples eyes the website universal-excitement.com has a video of the whole MIBAA ride


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> what area is the dog in
> also should i just hit the targets for the left side in the crash site or are there specific targets i should go for
> and is the baby carriage better than the fire hydrant alien



The dog is right before you get to the fire hydrant on the red side.  You can only hit him if you are on the red side.

I do both the baby and the fire hydrant but I think the fire hydrant is better as you can only get 2 or 3 shots off of the baby carriage before the sensors go inactive while the fire hydrant stays active for my longer.  You can hit it 10 or so times.

I seldom bother with the aliens in the crash site as the points are minimal.


----------



## Universal FReak

phamton said:
			
		

> The dog is right before you get to the fire hydrant on the red side.  You can only hit him if you are on the red side.
> 
> I do both the baby and the fire hydrant but I think the fire hydrant is better as you can only get 2 or 3 shots off of the baby carriage before the sensors go inactive while the fire hydrant stays active for my longer.  You can hit it 10 or so times.
> 
> I seldom bother with the aliens in the crash site as the points are minimal.



what i meant was what other aliens in area 2 for the red side are high in points
should i just hit the usual guy who makes the glass breaking noise and the guy who appears in the window before the ambush


----------



## phamton

That's basically all.  

After the crash scene you enter China town before entering the ambush at the trashcans. There is an alien in a window right next to the glass breaking alien.  It is the one with the window shade that opens and closes.  The sensor is on the bottom of the window sill.  It is worth more than the glass breaking one.  You can also shoot the guns that the giant eyeball alien has.  My favoirite is when you are leaving the crash scene and right before you enter the ambush (trashcan area).  It is in Chinatown in the upstair window on your right hand side who comes up slowly in the window and, when you shoot him, his green eyes turn red and it makes a weird  sound.  This one is worth 15,000 a shot and like the others, the sensor is on the bottom of the window sill not on the alien.  It becomes active right after you do the spin at the breaking glass alien.


----------



## Universal FReak

the one that comes up slowly is the one above the alien that shoots water(orange lights) overr your car right

also mib999999's guide said something about having to shoot the curtains to make them open....is that true

also today i went for a while but at most only got 916,000.....my only improvement was in the training area where i got 80,000


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> the one that comes up slowly is the one above the alien that shoots water(orange lights) overr your car right



Yes, that's the one.



> also mib999999's guide said something about having to shoot the curtains to make them open....is that true


I don't know about that.  Which curtains?



> also today i went for a while but at most only got 916,000.....my only improvement was in the training area where i got 80,000



I rode once on Saturday at around 6:00.  Got the 9's and left for the Mardi Gras activities.  You'll get all 9's soon.  I just know it.  Try to turn around and shoot the other car's exhaust more from behind.  Most people stop shooting it when they aren't facing the other car anymore.  It's easier to get multiple shots from behind.


----------



## Universal FReak

if you look at his guide for the left side(green side) you can find the curtain alien at the bottom of the crash site area......he list 1,2 and 3 im pretty sure its one of those
also yesterday they brought out more cars because of the high amount of people andi had a couple of guns that didn't register on the exhaust from the front so i missed out

im still having trouble hitting the drop down bugs......where exactly should i shoot to get points off of them

thanks again for telling me the sensor for the alien in the window is on the window sill....i thought it was somewhere else because sometimes i scored points off of him before he came up all the way


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> if you look at his guide for the left side(green side) you can find the curtain alien at the bottom of the crash site area.



Oh I know which one you mean.  Yes, you have to keep shooting to keep the curtain open.




> im still having trouble hitting the drop down bugs......where exactly should i shoot to get points off of them



_x__x__9__x__x_

The alien is the 9 and the x's are the sensors.  They are on the bar and ledge that holds the alien not on the alien itself.

Corporal Radar mentioned:


> you need to shoot at the far tail of the rocket, and you easily get acouple of thousand points...



The poster above Will Smtih that says "Blast Off" and has a picture of a rocket does not have any sensors on it at all.   If you got points it was only because every 10th shot gives you points whether you hit anything or not.


----------



## Universal FReak

yeahi knew that didn't have any sensors

anyway all i can say is finally

I went twice today on MIB with my brother......the first time i got 933,695
close right
then i asked if i could go again

these were my results
training:80,000
crash site:314,000
ambush:560,000
Run for the bug:934
bug:999999

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS

thanks for the help on getting the 9's
this was really great
i bought the biggest picture possible and no one in my family can even come close

they usually get the following
Dad:180,000-370,000
Mom:19,000-180,000
Oldest brother:63,000-91,000
middle brother:200,000-280,000
me:850,000-999,999(the 800's are on the right side for me i have the left side down)


----------



## Corporal_Radar

i went there saturday and the first time my friends said "i hope your gun doesnt work!!!!!!"

and guess what... id didnt... i only got a score of 15,000 points...

then we went on it again and i got somewhere over 870,000 

then i blew rasberries in their direction and stuck my toung out... they all got an average of 400,000pts or higher... but lower than 550,000

i am good... but not as good as most of you all on here....

^___^ i envy you all...


----------



## Universal FReak

i was there on saturday too
of course every time i go i usually where my ROTM hat
it looks like the one that the people who work there wear

i know what you mean on saturday none of my guns registered on the exhaust point from the front only the side 
i still got above  800,000 but this was deffinently a bad day for me

yesterday on the other hand was really good
first time 933,000
second time 999,999

dont worry youll be able to get higher eventually
what aliens do you hit anyway

i go through a basic routine every time
i never really go for the small aliens but the very well hidden ones

If any one here ever sees a teenager with a red ROTM hat on just ask if he is universal freak
chances are it is going to be me
_________________________________________________________________
finally 999,999 on MIB


----------



## Corporal_Radar

i went with my friends on saturday... 2 out of us four wore red cat in the hat hats, and we got on in the single rider lines.... i am going this weekend to see the temptations... hopefully we will meet up there????


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i will probably be there on saturday
i always ride in the singles line
im probably going to just be ok on MIB that day because when there are a lot of people they bring out the cars that dont register well or only on the exhaust port onthe side so its really luck of the draw


----------



## Corporal_Radar

... that sucks.. i will keep that in mind....


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah it sucks when they do that

i have never gotten anyhting above 250,000 with the noisy criket thing
also they pop up blocker on my computer didn't let me read your message that you sent back to me so can you send it again or just write it in a normal post.....thanks


----------



## phamton

My pop up blocker does that too.  Just click on the link at the top of this page that says "User CP"  then click on "list messages" under the private message link and you can read it there.


----------



## Universal FReak

oh cool thanks
when do you think meninblack.tk will have a new server

thanks again for the help on MIB
what is the next time you think you will go???


----------



## Corporal_Radar

i go this saturday due to good report card^___^


----------



## Universal FReak

thats cool......today i went and hit 999,999 twice and the other time 935,000 
only because the other car didn't start the same time we did so i had no exhaust port to hit......how did you post this at 11:00 AM....did you have school or did you have the day off or something


----------



## Corporal_Radar

i have a bst class... no one ever listens to the teacher.. and i do not think she gives a hoot what we do on the internet... plus... yesterday was early day...

^__^ do you have a car???


----------



## Universal FReak

i didn;t have short day yesterday because my school is doing something stupid for hurricane days


----------



## Corporal_Radar

you are still making up for hurricane days???

wow... my school district was over that around december... they cute some time out of our winter break....

it cut out of my universal time...


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i know what you mean
my school sucks they are taking away a lot of our days......i don't care i just take them off anyway


----------



## phamton

Corporal_Radar said:
			
		

> you are still making up for hurricane days???
> 
> wow... my school district was over that around december... they cute some time out of our winter break....
> 
> it cut out of my universal time...



Orlando was hit by 3 hurricanes this school year.  Most of the rest of the state was only hit by 1 or 2.  We took a direct hit for all 3 hurricanes and lost more days than most of the other school districts so we had more days to make up.


----------



## Universal FReak

i know that orlando got it worse but corporal radar lives like 10 minutes away from me
my school just hates us thats all
they dont give us anything new and our pricipal is worried about school dances so she bans them


----------



## Corporal_Radar

man, i cant believe that... that is soooo odd...

*wonders back on topic*

i went to universal this past saturday, and i was VERY dissapointed with my score...

425,000 

i wanted to go again.. but we hade to make it to the next ghostbusters show...


----------



## Universal FReak

corporal do u know where i can find a video of ROTM in california with night vision...i have one that isn't in night vision buts it is the best i can get....i figure no one will care that this is off topic because no one really ever posts on this that often


----------



## Corporal_Radar

... no i dont... i am so sorry... i wish i could have one too..


----------



## Foladar

sweet .. got 418,000 on this ride, my highest yet .. and I didn't even know of this topic  I'm going back in 3 weeks or 2 months .. not sure yet


----------



## Universal FReak

418,000 isn't bad but try to get better next time u go if u need help maxing out just ask


----------



## Foladar

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> 418,000 isn't bad but try to get better next time u go if u need help maxing out just ask


I know 418,000 isn't bad .. and of course  I'm going to try better .. who tries worse next time?


----------



## Universal FReak

my bother thats who
he gets worse every time he goes on oh and i got a new high score
1,312,000
mewning i maxed out on one gun and then switched to another one to finish the ride


----------



## ThePhantomsGirlfrien

WebmasterBarry said:
			
		

> Besides, even if you score 200,000 or 300,000 or even more, it's worth it to see the faces of the guests next to you.  The guests sitting next to you will have scores of 50,000 or so and they will feel they were hot stuff.  Then they look over at my score of 400,000 or so and their jaws drop!



Ha ha - I KNOW that!  I am getting better - but I usually get AT LEAST 250,000+ whereas many people on with me tend to get from 6,000 to 50,000.  They look at my score and are absolutely amazed.... of course that may also be because I am not a young kid...I'm a chubby-ish woman who looks 40's or so.   It's soooo much fun to outshoot the teenage boys...


----------



## Universal FReak

u would never out shoot this teenage boy


----------



## Foladar

ThePhantomsGirlfrien said:
			
		

> Ha ha - I KNOW that!  I am getting better - but I usually get AT LEAST 250,000+ whereas many people on with me tend to get from 6,000 to 50,000.  They look at my score and are absolutely amazed.... of course that may also be because I am not a young kid...I'm a chubby-ish woman who looks 40's or so.   It's soooo much fun to outshoot the teenage boys...


Yeah, Imagine .. I'm about 18, and when I went on Friday, there was a load of school kids out.  I ended up with half a group of 10 of these kids my age, and they were in the range around 5,000 and had no clue what they were doing.  I also had to teach these four year olds who kept getting put next to me.. None had any idea what to do or even how to do the seatbelt, I remember hearing one kid who was like 7 saying to his brother "Man he's good" when I scored 400,000 lol


----------



## Universal FReak

i went on saturday and maxed out everytime....it made me really mad when this little girl told everyone in her family that i cheated and that she got the best score(she had 24,000 and got the bonus) i guess im not really mad but i hate it that i try so hard and then people dont appreciate my work
i sometimes think i would have more people believing me if i stopped at 956,000 or something
(my new mib high score:1,312,000 yahhhh or for u more precise people 1,311,999)


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> i went on saturday and maxed out everytime....it made me really mad when this little girl told everyone in her family that i cheated and that she got the best score(she had 24,000 and got the bonus) i guess im not really mad but i hate it that i try so hard and then people dont appreciate my work



You've got it all wrong.  You do it for yourself not to impress anyone.  If someone comments and asks for help then you teach them or give them some hints.  Then whenever their score increases, you cheer them on.  I get more excitement seeing one of my "former students" improving and even exceeding my score.  Sometimes I ride with them and we see who can max out first.  Many of them have far surpassed me and I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## Universal FReak

phamton said:
			
		

> You've got it all wrong.  You do it for yourself not to impress anyone.  If someone comments and asks for help then you teach them or give them some hints.  Then whenever their score increases, you cheer them on.  I get more excitement seeing one of my "former students" improving and even exceeding my score.  Sometimes I ride with them and we see who can max out first.  Many of them have far surpassed me and I couldn't be prouder.


its just that i was told by almost everyone i rode with that day that i cheated
it would be different if she asked my for help or asked what aliens u should hit

anyway on that day i was helping someone
my next door neighbor is a couple years younger than me and ever since i helped him he has increased his score from 111,000 to 396,000....he still has some work but i think he is doing great for his age
i really thought that he was going to beat me on one of the runs becasue i idn't do so well
the cool thing is is that he has beaten everyone else in my family


----------



## Corporal_Radar

haha guys.. i am finally back on the boards... long time no see to all of you^___^

anyways... iam going march 9th to see lynard skynard in concert... though the lead singers brother is now the head of the band, I am not sure I want to see them I do not know hw they would sound with his brother 

anyways,

when I go with my friends we are riding nothing but MIB the whole day with occasional stop off at dueling dragons, ROTM, and the hulk. I plan to try and max out this time


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah my brother and i are going to see lynyrd skynyrd
i am going to try and get him to max out
he still doesn't believe me so i am just going to have to crush him in a game of mib


----------



## Slacking

I have never been accused of cheating (and I have ridden waaaaaaay too many times), but even if I had been, who cares, its not like you'll ever see these people again.

It is funny though when people point out my scores.  Most of the time, it is always the father of the group who has to point out my score as if I am threatening his position as alpha male.  Its quite hilarious to see.

But, one of the last times I went (2-3 weekends ago, wow), a mother and her son were riding in the SRL, and I was placed in the same car as the mother.  At the end of the ride, she was so excited to see my score, much more excited than I was, lol.  After we got off, she ran to the other side, grabbed her son by the arm and dragged him over to where I was sitting.  It was pretty hilarious to see BTW Bev, I was in a hurry, so didn't stick around to give pointers, sorry   )

Bev, can you believe its only been a little voer a year since we've been able to consistently max out?


----------



## phamton

Slacking said:
			
		

> Bev, can you believe its only been a little over a year since we've been able to consistently max out?



I know.  It seems like much longer.  I think I first maxed out the first part of Jan.2004 but I wasn't consistent.  It took even longer to max out on the red side and even longer if I got a cricket.  

I remember the first time I did it and rushed down to purchase the picture and was so upset to see that the picture had all the scores as zero.

Bev


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> You've got it all wrong.  You do it for yourself not to impress anyone.  If someone comments and asks for help then you teach them or give them some hints.  Then whenever their score increases, you cheer them on.  I get more excitement seeing one of my "former students" improving and even exceeding my score.  Sometimes I ride with them and we see who can max out first.  Many of them have far surpassed me and I couldn't be prouder.



I understand the feeling PHAMTON


----------



## Universal FReak

mib999999 i have been waiting to get a chance to thank u for the great guide u made
im only just a kid and ur guide has helped me from the start and of course bev helped me a lot too
i really just want to thank all of u for the great help
i now pass the well known secrets of this famed ride onto my friends and family and find it amazing that so many people have looked for help and have been able to max out on this ride
my next acomplishment is to max out with a cricket
i have been able to master the right and left side, but when i have a cricket i find myself dropping down to the 6 and 7 hundreds

anyway i really feel like i have been an idiot with my past couple of posts and would like to thank u all for your help
also it would be cool to meet up with u guys sometime at unviersal and really test our skill

thanks again


----------



## Corporal_Radar

maybe i can see one of you all there... i will be in a cat in the hat hat... adn do not be afraid to as if the person with the hat is Radar... if it is me, i will understand, smile and knod my head, and then great you with a high five, or a hand shake, after you tell me who you are on the boards... i garatee you guys, that i am not a rapist!!!! ewwwwwww......


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> I understand the feeling PHAMTON



I'm still waiting for the opportunity to meet the great MIB999999.  You were my mentor even though we have never met face-to-face.  You are the person I have to thank for this "magnificent obsession."  Hopefully, someday we will meet in real life.

Bev


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i feel the same way u feel bev
u were my mentor too but mib999999's help and guide was what started me on my quest for maxing out


----------



## MsDisney

phamton said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for the opportunity to meet the great MIB999999.  You were my mentor even though we have never met face-to-face.  You are the person I have to thank for this "magnificent obsession."  Hopefully, someday we will meet in real life.
> 
> Bev



I was rereading this thread and first i am amazed how many people have looked at this thread. I was on MIB within the first week of opening when the air conditioning would freeze you out of the building, and there were no lines and no single rider. What a different world it is now!!

This thread and eventual handbook was a result of people asking over and over how i was able to score so high. Remember that at the time, scoring so high was hitting in the upper 800's plus, and maybe maxing out, 3 out of 20 runs per day. 

I am glad and overwhelmed at the level you guy's now play at. I would love to make a few runs with you guys in the future. It would be a real honor to watch you guys do your thing.    

The most important thing is to make sure the ride remains fun for you no matter what you score cause it is a great ride in and of itself.  

posted by MIB999999


----------



## MIB999999

Sorry for the possible confusion. the system would not let me log in and since MsDis was already in and she is my lovely wife i just posted as her. well tonight it finally let me in.

as i said with the scores you guy's now get, it is you that now rule the MIB world. Congrat's


----------



## Universal FReak

thanks mib999999

today i didn't do so well but i did max out 4/6 times
i didn't feel at all bad because my dad increased his score to 508,000
i feel so great for him

i told him everything i know and with some fine tuning he should be able to max out too
i think its great how many people love this ride as much as i do

just a question
any tips on maxing out early so u can get higher than 999,999...like i have gotten 1,312,000 with maxing out then using another gun afterward

thanks again for all of the support


----------



## MIB999999

for me, a real good run means there is no one sittng beside me, i have 700,00 plus by the scan and 999,999 after the drop-down-boys. i then pick-up the gun beside me and hit the exhaust port and every other target left till the BIG BUG. 

you have to have a good gun and hit everything you aim at, especially the eyes in the trees.


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i know what u mean
i have had as much as 801,000 going into the scanner but of course someone is sitting next to me
fortunately he wanted to increase his score so i took his gun and brought him up 400,000 points by the end

yeah tonight i had a gun that didn't register on any sensors, it was messed up(of course)


----------



## phamton

Both my sons have maxed out on 2 guns.  They did it by getting all 9's before entering the scanner.

The highest I have ever gotten after maxing out one gun was to get 860,000 on the second gun.  I am sure you will all hear a shout heard 'round the world when I max out two guns.

Bev


----------



## Universal FReak

same here
it seems that we just can't get enough huh
i have tried to max out before the scanner but i have only gotten up to 800,000
any tips on what i could do?????
(also did u guys get a new web address for meninblack.tk?????)


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> same here
> 
> (also did u guys get a new web address for meninblack.tk?????)



Not yet.


----------



## Universal FReak

ok 
i just really want to see the location of those sensors in the blinds on the red side
im having a lot of trouble finding them
which set of blinds are they in the left or forward set????


----------



## phamton

They are on your right, just next to the alien who says "6 against one."  They are the blinds behind the alien who spins in the trash can, right over his head.


----------



## Universal FReak

oh yeah ok i know what you are talking about its just i have trouble pinpointing one sensor and staying on it
i know u said they are in the bends in the   blings but do u mean like the openings where there is a samall piece broken away just wondering


----------



## phamton

I don't remember anything being broken off, just that the blinds are open a little bit there.  Just look right over the head of the spinning alien.  There are about 4 or 5 sensors that go horizontal across the entire window.  They are the size of a computer chip.  You may be able to see the wire that connects each of the chips together.


----------



## Universal FReak

like the chips on the bar from the drop down guys
im going to check today
they are worth about 15,000 per shot right?????(the sensors in the blinds)


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah i found them but sadly i had the cricket and im still not good with that
i can get around 700,000-800,000 with it
thanks Bev those sensors are a real help


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> Both my sons have maxed out on 2 guns.  They did it by getting all 9's before entering the scanner.
> 
> The highest I have ever gotten after maxing out one gun was to get 860,000 on the second gun.  I am sure you will all hear a shout heard 'round the world when I max out two guns.
> 
> Bev


am i understanding this correctly. 1 person, 1 run, 2 guns, 999,999 on each gun???


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> am i understanding this correctly. 1 person, 1 run, 2 guns, 999,999 on each gun???



Yes.  Both of my sons can get 999,999 on one gun before the scanner and then pick up a second gun and get 999,999 on the second gun.  They can both max out 2 guns using only one gun at a time.

The highest I can get on the second gun is 860,000 but I'm trying to max out on 2 guns.


----------



## Universal FReak

thats cool
i wish i could do that
its just that half the time i dont get a chance to because of the crowds
how old are your sons anyway....they must really know the ride well(i never saw meninblack.tk.....did it have pictures of sensors and stuff like that)


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> thats cool
> 
> how old are your sons anyway....they must really know the ride well(i never saw meninblack.tk.....did it have pictures of sensors and stuff like that)



One is 16 and the other just turned 18 years old.  Yes, we had pictures of the sensors and  drew circles around some of the harder to see sensors like on the Big, big bug.


----------



## Universal FReak

thats cool i can't wait til u guys get a new web address for it
it id going to be cool to see the sensors(if u guys still post them)
how did he get those pictures anyway????????


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> thats cool i can't wait til u guys get a new web address for it
> it id going to be cool to see the sensors(if u guys still post them)
> how did he get those pictures anyway????????



I could tell you how but then I'd have to kill you. 

We're just not ready for a new website yet as my sons wants to put the server on the new computer he is saving up to buy---a new G5 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## mtblujeans

phamton said:
			
		

> I could tell you how but then I'd have to kill you.
> 
> We're just not ready for a new website yet as my sons wants to put the server on the new computer he is saving up to buy---a new G5 with all the bells and whistles.


  I would love to learn about Servers!  I saw that Dell recently had one that started at about $250.00 but I don't know enough about them to get started....


----------



## Universal FReak

phamton said:
			
		

> I could tell you how but then I'd have to kill you.


ahhhhhhh
ok ok ok 
i understand its private....i was thinking about going on the ride and just taking pictures of the certain aliens that u and i hit to max out
i was wondering if u had any tips for doing so or warnings because i know flash pictures aren't supposed to be done
also whenever i go in the baby swap and say single or say i would like to wait for the left or right side, the employees always seem to give me a scowl  and then when i go on again they just act as if they hate me
this same thing happens on the mummy if i go on like 6 times in a row they start to comment on my hat or just me in general.
not everyone there but just like 3 main people that always have the same shift
.sigh. oh well i can deal with it
-going on friday with my brother-50 time on the mummy this friday-


----------



## phamton

Well, today I maxed out one gun and picked up the second gun and got 975,000.  So close and yet so far!  

I did have a personal best today.  I maxed out the first gun at the ambush.  Usually I can only max it out right before going into the scanner.  So this was the earliest I have maxed out a gun.


----------



## Universal FReak

woah thats really good
today i got 111,000 in the training but alas there was no other exhaust port...but dont let that make u think i didn't max out...i still did before the bug but not as fast as i usually do

how did u max out before the ambush....it looks like i still need some practice


----------



## phamton

I maxed out *in* the ambush not *before* the ambush.  So when I left the ambush I had maxed out so I got to use the second gun to  hit the green eyes in the bushes before going into the scanner.

Instead of hitting the aliens in the ambush, I turned around and kept hitting the alien in the blinds that open and close that were behind me in the other scene.


----------



## Universal FReak

i know u maxed out in the ambush i meant to write that but it didn't come out that way
a little while ago my brother who i helped has now gotten to 896,000 he is really excited about doing so well but he still hasn't been able to beat me on the ride
next time he says "i will smoke you and you will never be able to max out again" then there was a weird silence and he punched me
well as of now he still can't quite max out and hopefully next time i can get to a higher score with 2 guns


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> Yes.  Both of my sons can get 999,999 on one gun before the scanner and then pick up a second gun and get 999,999 on the second gun.  They can both max out 2 guns using only one gun at a time.
> 
> The highest I can get on the second gun is 860,000 but I'm trying to max out on 2 guns.



This is really the old school being relegated to the "has beens" by the new school. I am in awe of you being able to max out 2 guns on one run. You guys must make the FLASH look like he is moving in slow motion. When we get the opportunity to re-up our passes MsDis and i have to meet you guys there to watch you work your magic. 

Congrats, WOW, Way to go.


----------



## JulieWent

This will look silly with all you guys that max out before the ride is over, but I just wanted to say that I score 250,000 first time ever on MIB on our first trip to Universal last week.  (Thanks to a few tips from this board.)  Wowed my DH and DS who both scored under 100,000.  (I've never scored over 50,000 on Buzz over at WDW.  I was soooooo proud.  Came back and told all my 9th graders what I did.  They said it was because of my killer instinct.)  

Julie


----------



## MIB999999

JulieWent said:
			
		

> This will look silly with all you guys that max out before the ride is over, but I just wanted to say that I score 250,000 first time ever on MIB on our first trip to Universal last week.  (Thanks to a few tips from this board.)  Wowed my DH and DS who both scored under 100,000.  (I've never scored over 50,000 on Buzz over at WDW.  I was soooooo proud.  Came back and told all my 9th graders what I did.  They said it was because of my killer instinct.)
> 
> Julie



GOOD FOR YOU, my first ride thru i scored 121,000.


----------



## Universal FReak

On my first ride ever I was monly 8 and I got around 50,000. Hey I was little. Now I'm 14 and can max out every time


----------



## phamton

My first ride was around 3 years ago and I got 45,000.  There is hope for anyone!


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> My first ride was around 3 years ago and I got 45,000.  There is hope for anyone!



I have a question.  before i posted the handbook i was concerned about people using it to get high scores, then becoming bored with the ride since they max out every time. I have been on MIB over 1,000 times and the ride is still just as much fun even if i do not max out on points. 

For all of you that max out as easily as you do, Is the ride still as much fun as the first time thru???


----------



## phamton

Well, there are  4 people in my family that all max out easily and we all still love the ride. Sometimes, I shoot at totally different things and see how many points they get.  I also shoot and determine when certain sensors become active.  They aren't on all the time.  When someone tells me that a certain aliens (like Frank the dog) gives BIG points, I check it out (he doesn't).  Or someone says that there are sensors on the rocket above the screen when Will Smith gives us a warning about the big, big bug, I ride to check it out (it has no sensors).   Or people say that the second and third shot on the aliens makes the points you receive go up ( it doesn't), I check it out.  Another myth is that you get more points from hitting your own exhaust than from hitting your opponent exhaust (you don't.) I also like to ride and help others increase their scores or secretly reach over and hit the red button for a little kid so he can beat his big brother.  

I think making a high score has helped hook me.  I have no desire to ride Buzz as I suck at that ride.  Most people enjoy doing things they are good at.  If you are a good swimmer you like to go swimming.  If you can't even float or dog paddle, you usually spend less times at the pools.  I never go bowling or golfing because I am not good at it. I love horseback riding because I'm good at it, same with MIB.


----------



## Slacking

I've maxed out on Buzz and still have no great desire to ride that ride.


----------



## Universal FReak

To me the ride is still a fun experience. I do have to say though it isn't like ROTM to me where I will constantly go on and really really have fun. I do like MIB and I max out everytime(except when I am vs. Bev), but sometimes it isn't as exciting and I don't really have anything to look forward to. I guess now I'm going to have to mix things up cause shooting the same guys everytime (training top left corner, baby alien windowsil drop down bugs etc) can get really boring. Right now I'm currently excited when riding because of my brother. He is 8 years older than me, but is having trouble maxing out. His highscore is 896,000 after I introduced him to the proper aliens to shoot for the big points. I really have hope for him and when we ride its fun competing with him to see if he will eventually surpass me on the ride


----------



## thedisneymom

My son -Mr. Gamer has been asking if anyone who has accomplished 999,999 such as MIB999999 will be there when we go June 29,30,July 1,2. He would love to ride with you once and observe your technique. This is the guy who made fun of my Dis'ing yet, was caught reading your hints last summer. He is graduating this year from college and looking forward to more time for games. Need I say more!


----------



## phamton

I'll be glad to meet you there any of those days.  I've taught lots of people how to get all 9's.  Just PM me with information on times and dates as it gets closer to your trip. I'll also see what I can do to get him a few front of the line passes for MIB.

Bev


----------



## Universal FReak

Count me in. I would love to go and help him out...even though he is older than me. Bev do you think if I went you could get me some express or would that be too many. Just asking cause I would be happy to be there


----------



## thedisneymom

Ohhhhhhhh thank you all! He is soo excited! I will send you all the details as the vacation approaches with our "real " names , our hotel info etc. this is so great! I will wait outside for you to just to say hi if you don't mind. By the way Universal Freak -it doesn't matter how old you are when you are so generous and kind. we would love to see you too! My daughter is a bit younger than her brother(22), she is 16 and although not much of a gamer can always use ant help she can get destroying her brother. Thanks so much Bev!!!! You made our day! We are staying at PBH so I don't think you need to try to get FOTL passes for us but we appreciate the thought. You can pick the day and time and he will be there with bells on.


----------



## Universal FReak

Sounds great. 
I will get express myself if I can't get a FOTL. I can get a couple express if I get like my brother(22 huh thats funny) to come with me. Anyway I have even taught my 22 year old brother how to max out. It only took him a couple of tries. All I had to do wastell him what to shoot and then have him ride without shooting so he could see what I shoot at what times. Also, today I tried helping my friend who has an AP by not shooting anything and explaining to him what to hit and when to stop shooting something. I can't wait to help.


----------



## MIB999999

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> My son -Mr. Gamer has been asking if anyone who has accomplished 999,999 such as MIB999999 will be there when we go June 29,30,July 1,2. He would love to ride with you once and observe your technique. This is the guy who made fun of my Dis'ing yet, was caught reading your hints last summer. He is graduating this year from college and looking forward to more time for games. Need I say more!



MIB999999 and MsDis will not be able to go those days but it seems that you have the current "best of the best" attending. I remember all the meets we have had in the past and it was always a great time. 

Good luck in the quest for the "999999's"


----------



## thedisneymom

Sorry you  can't make it.  My son is so thrilled to have the opportunity.


----------



## thedisneymom

Hi Phamton and Universal Freak!
How does July 1st at 11 AM in front by the expess line MIB  sound to you?


----------



## phamton

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> Hi Phamton and Universal Freak!
> How does July 1st at 11 AM in front by the expess line MIB  sound to you?



Sounds good to me. Just send me a reminder a couple of days before hand as my memory isn't the greatest.


----------



## thedisneymom

Yours!! I keep saying that I better write down what time/day that I posted! LOL
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Universal FReak

I will be there I think, but I will be there with my older brother who can't max out. We will go on, but I can not be certain that I can stay for long. I didn't realize that this would be the week he is down. I will still try to help though. Also, Bev have you noticed lately that the firehydraunt guy isn't working lately. His sensors are turned off or something and he wont rise up anymore. I noticed this when my score fell down just a little. Anyway I hope you guys have a nice trip and maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Slacking

I noticed yesterday that the hydrant wasn't working.

I would meet up with you and help your son max out, but I'll be out of state during those days.


----------



## phamton

Hydrant wasn't working today either but that was the least of their problems.  The ride was down a lot today----more often than I can ever remember.


----------



## Universal FReak

I hope everything works out well. It would be nice if MIB got a major refurbishment to restore some of the sensors and ride effects. But if theydon't fix the hydraunt I guess it will be OK. I still max out without it, but I am gonna miss that alien. He always looks so freaky and tall after you shoot him twice. Oh well. Hope you guys had fun today dispite the break downs.


----------



## thedisneymom

Hi everyone!
Universal Freak-Hope you can make it
Slacking- Sorry we'll miss you!


----------



## Universal FReak

!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO ONE READ THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU DO YOU WILL REALIZE HOW I CAN BE AN IDIOT SOMETIMES WHILE READING DATES

I'm sorry I wasn't there. I planned on it, but my brother is kinda lazy over the summer. I dont think he really even got up unitl 12 o'clock. I hope you guys had fun anyway. Maybe I could help out next time. You have to post a trip report or at least a ride experience report and how well your son did. I would like to know if he maxed out. I know that his score had to be good though. Phamton is a really good teacher. She was the one who told me how to max out and now I do everytime......except when I am againt her :rot


----------



## phamton

Universal FReak said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I wasn't there. I planned on it, but my brother is kinda lazy over the summer. I dont think he really even got up unitl 12 o'clock. I hope you guys had fun anyway. Maybe I could help out next time. You have to post a trip report or at least a ride experience report and how well your son did. I would like to know if he maxed out. I know that his score had to be good though. Phamton is a really good teacher. She was the one who told me how to max out and now I do everytime......except when I am againt her



They aren't there yet.  We're meeting them on *July* 1st.


----------



## Universal FReak

Oh hahahahaha
OMG I'm an idiot
WOW!!!! Im leaving that post there for an example of my stupidity. Everyone laugh at me yes I can take it. 

Ok back to the subject. roed today. Another bad break down today. I think it was for about 15 minutes. We were in a horrible spot. Right out of the scanner and strobes were flashing in my face every second. I actually took off my hat to cover my eyes. I still maxed out though  and gon't think I cheated. Actually I couldn't. Our guns were still off. Anyway sorry for my great idiotic post. I hope to see you guys there. Right now I'm trying to deveop a different strategy just incase I start to fight someone for the sensors.


----------



## Universal FReak

I would like to post that the Fire Hydraunt Alien is back up. My computer crashed so I would have posted about a week ago. Anyway I am doing much better and I max out even earlier. I think my best run THIS WEEK was going into the scanner with 896,000. I did ride with some people from the UK. They claimed that they could max out, but none of them broke 600,000. It made one of them really angry when I beat his score with an empty gun even after maxing out. He was cursing me out saying "stupid american knows where all the sensors are" and a few more things. I didn't really take it personally.  I know he was trying to prove to me that he could max out(he never did). After riding a few more times I helped them increase their scores by about 200,000. It was a very good and fun week!


----------



## thedisneymom

Hi Bev,
We'll see you July 1 at 11 AM by Mib express.


----------



## phamton

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> Hi Bev,
> We'll see you July 1 at 11 AM by Mib express.



I just sent you an email--- a little change of plans---still planning on meeting you but at a later time on Friday.

Bev


----------



## Motherfletcher

Do you get to ride MIB these days, Bev?


----------



## phamton

Not near as often, maybe once a week for an hour.


----------



## thedisneymom

Trust me she doesn't need to bat an eye to get all 9's, Mr Playstation2 is still talking about her skill.


----------



## MOQu

Hi-- Im am on my mom's username but i was watching "Backstage At Universal Orlando" on The Travel Channel and they said to aim for thing far away. They said this since the infared light cones to you have better chances of hitting somting!~ Also, never let go of the trigger, if you hit the ceiling 10 times, you get 1,050 points!

Leaving on 8/18 for HRH


----------



## phamton

MOQu said:
			
		

> Hi-- Im am on my mom's username but i was watching "Backstage At Universal Orlando" on The Travel Channel and they said to aim for thing far away. They said this since the infared light cones to you have better chances of hitting somting!~ Also, never let go of the trigger, if you hit the ceiling 10 times, you get 1,050 points!
> 
> Leaving on 8/18 for HRH



Actually a friend of mine (Chris aka Rocketman) was on the demonstration of the MIB part in "Back Stage at Universal."

As far as hitting the ceiling, that is a myth.  Holding the trigger down all the time helps because for every 10th shot you get an automatic 250 points even though you haven't hit anything.


----------



## phamton

I forgot to mention--just a heads up for those of us who always max out.  I got it from someone on good authority that they are going to be changing some of the points on the higher scoring aliens.  Some previous low scoring aliens will soon be high scoring and vice versa.  It hasn't happened yet but is coming soon. They felt it would give those of us in the 999,999 club a challenge without effecting the newbie to the ride.  They wouldn't know the difference anyway.  I'll try to let you know when it is changed.


----------



## magenta

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> Hope no one minds but there have been numerous requests on the pm and on the boards for tips. This will not be the difinitive final word on how to max-out on the points since i think only the designer knows that.
> Since i hit the 999,999 4 out of every 15 times i ride i will share all that i know and have learned. (I can see the free Mythos meals by hustling people going down the drain.)
> 
> First i divide the game into five areas with scoring ranges for each.
> AREA 1) THE TRAINING AREA: 40,000 TO 61,000
> AREA 2) THE CRASH SITE AND TOWN AREA: 214,000 TO 342,000
> AREA 3) THE AMBUSH:  414,000 TO 614,000
> AREA 4) THE RUN FOR THE BUG: 800,000 TO 999,999
> AREA 5) EATEN BY THE BUG: 999,999 TO 1,137,000
> 
> Basic guidelines:
> 1) always hold the trigger on the gun. even if you aim at the ceiling every ten NOISES that the gun makes is worth 1,050 points. SO NEVER LET GO OF THE TRIGGER.
> 
> 2) With very few exceptions that i will note in the upcoming threads AIM FOR THE EYES or BETWEEN THE EYES. the do-right and dufus tape shows you can shoot the shoulder or neck area. You can if you want to stay the low score in the car.
> 
> 3) free tip: the best cars to max out on the score are LEFT SIDE ROWS ONE AND TWO and RIGHT SIDE ROWS THREE AND FOUR. Now before you all try to get in only those cars, i have hit the 999,999 from all four cars in both front and back rows. i just find it easier to hit the 1,137,000 from these two cars.
> 
> I will stop here for now and see there are any objections to this plan by the moderators, or any specific questions. I will if allowed post a new thread every week or so. dealing with the stratagy for right and left car in each area.
> 
> well MsDisney you asked for it


Are you seriously this sad ? LMAO


----------



## phamton

magenta said:
			
		

> Are you seriously this sad ? LMAO



If this thread doesn't interest you, may I suggest that you just skip over it.  There really is no need for condescending remarks.


----------



## thedisneymom

I agree! This site was exceptionally helpful to my son who is a gamer. Also, many kind people offer to help those and meet those who ARE interested in this.
No unkind remarks are necessary-just skip to what you are interested in.


----------



## metsfan11

I also agree. As i always say: if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything! now for my high score story. the first time i went to usf, i got somewhere in the ten thousands. i just came back in late august and i got 145,400!!!!! thank you mib! you rock! i got the high score in my car! it was so much fun!


----------



## Motherfletcher

There was some discussion about reassigning the point values on specific targets.  Has that happened yet?


----------



## Motherfletcher

I'll go there Monday and let ya'll know if they changed the target values!


----------



## steve_rob

I have two things to say:

1) Thank you SOOOOOO much for these guides! I'm nowhere near 999,999, but you've improved my scores from an average of 100K on my first trip to USO in 2001 to over 450K when I was there in 2003 which makes me consistently the top scorer in my family (and that's what counts!). Maybe this year if I study the guide hard enough on the plane, I might crack 600K on my upcoming holiday...

2) One day I'm going to have to ride with one of you million point plus guys. Despite having ridden MIB now about 20 times, I have NEVER EVER seen the "winning" ending. Even the times I've got over 500,000, I was always in a car with five people who all barely got out of single figures and the low average score for our car meant we usually ended up being "Cosmically Average" (and once or twice "Bug Bait"!). If I could only ride with a great player then maybe their perfect score plus my reasonably good one might be enough to offset the rest of the riders so I can get the suit!


----------



## phamton

Next time you go, just send me an email or private message, and I'll meet you there.

Bev


----------



## MIB999999

MIB999999 is BACK. 

i have an annual pass again and i am not afraid to use it. depending on the weather this coming weekend i will be getting aquainted once again with the MIB ride at studios either saturday or sunday. 

if any of you new hot guns are going to be there and want to help out an old-timer let me know. 

i really got to see you guys max out two guns in one ride thru. i will just sit there so you have access to my gun just so i can watch you keep the galactic scum at bay


----------



## MIB999999

magenta said:
			
		

> Are you seriously this sad ? LMAO



Why yes i am!!!


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> MIB999999 is BACK.
> 
> i have an annual pass again and i am not afraid to use it. depending on the weather this coming weekend i will be getting aquainted once again with the MIB ride at studios either saturday or sunday.
> 
> if any of you new hot guns are going to be there and want to help out an old-timer let me know.
> 
> i really got to see you guys max out two guns in one ride thru. i will just sit there so you have access to my gun just so i can watch you keep the galactic scum at bay



I'd love to meet you!  You're my idol!

I am seriously out of practice though.  I've ridden once in the last 3 months.  I work Saturday and Sunday afternoon but would be willing to meet in the morning.  Just don't laugh at how lousy that I am sure to be.

Bev


----------



## MIB999999

It Has Been Almost 3 Years For Me So I Am Sure You Are Far Better Prepared Than I Am At This Time.

Unless It Is Cold I Will Wear My Spiderman Shirt And I Stand 6'4" And Short Graying Hair With Glasses


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey!! Just reading up a bit!! 2 outta 3 kids are now tall enough for MIB..... I have my.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 on Buzz, now I ahve to work on MIB!!!


----------



## phamton

Do you know if you are going to be there Saturday or Sunday?  I can meet you there either morning.


----------



## Laurabearz

We are going to be at US on Saturday..... And we have FOTL access as we are staying onsite!   

My plan... hit MIB at least 4 or 5 time in a row... while DH takes the short one to Barney world... 

The plan at the moment is to get up and out early, since we expect crowds, and even with express access, we prefer to 'lap' just a few people in line, as appose to hundreds.... lol...


----------



## phamton

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Hey!! Just reading up a bit!! 2 outta 3 kids are now tall enough for MIB..... I have my..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Buzz, now I ahve to work on MIB!!!



I am so bad on Buzz.  I doubt that I can even break 100,000 on it. I'll be at MIB by 9:00 AM Satuday.  I have dark blonde shoulder length hair and I'm older than dirt (55 years old).  I will wear a black MIB tshirt. Look for me around the baby swap area or in single rider line.

Bev


----------



## Laurabearz

I have Red/blonde/pink/purple/green hair... early 40's 2 girls (one 49 inches tall one 43in lol) and the short one... a boy. DH has a blonde crew cut. 

We have to check out that morning...... so 9 am is a bit adventurous for us.... but I will try... lol I think room service breakfast is in order!!


----------



## MIB999999

Looks like 9 am saturday is the time to be at MIB


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> Looks like 9 am saturday is the time to be at MIB



Yep! Be there or be square!


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> Yep! Be there or be square!



I guess i will to have to get a cinnimon roll and coffee at cinnebon in city walk rather than hit CMB in IOA when the park opens. 

I will head straight for MIB when the gates open at 9 am


----------



## phamton

I'll be there in single rider line.  I hope I don't embarrass myself as I am sooooo out of practice.


----------



## rangebob

I was thinking about coming out this weekend also.  I may need to be there for the 9 am opening also.


----------



## Slacking

I would love to make it over there, but don't think thats going to happen, you never know though.........

Ooooh, and I saw Bev the one time she has ridden MIB recently (weekend before Thanksgiving)

Oh, And I can max out on Buzz, but its ridiculous, because you only need like 3-4 different sensors to do it.


----------



## MIB999999

rangebob said:
			
		

> I was thinking about coming out this weekend also.  I may need to be there for the 9 am opening also.



Thought you were in California this week??  I guess my memory by just turning 50 is not what it was in the past. Be great to see you there


----------



## MsDisney

magenta said:
			
		

> Are you seriously this sad ? LMAO




Way to make an entrance on the boards!    

And yeah, as he freely admits, he is...


But he's also OH SO GOOD!!!    

Karen 
Is so "sad" that she's "Hot For Teacher"!  Woohoo!


----------



## MIB999999

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> No MsDiz cause if you shot at your own exhaust port you have not learned a thing grasshopper.
> 
> By the way exactly which exhaust port are we talking about???



Phantom: this post was made 12/31/2001. You said your students called your training "grasshoppa" school. Do you think they were refering to this old post??

it was good to meet you and your husband today and have you show me all the new things they have done to the pre-ride area. It was nice to meet someone that after so many times thru, like muself, can still just relax and enjoy the ride. 

if you know when one of those that can max out two guns on one ride are going to be at MIB, i would like to go and see how that is done.   

On a less upbeat note, MsDis has had to relocate to Massachusetts due to the death of her mother on 10/27 and then her grandmother on 12/10. Circumstances and opportunities have caused us to put our house up for sale. Once the house is sold and we have worked out other details, i hope to be reunited with my favorite "grasshopper".


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> Phantom: this post was made 12/31/2001. You said your students called your training "grasshoppa" school. Do you think they were refering to this old post??



I asked around and found they got it from old Japanese movies where the master is training the youth and calls them grasshoppas.  



> it was good to meet you and your husband today and have you show me all the new things they have done to the pre-ride area. It was nice to meet someone that after so many times thru, like muself, can still just relax and enjoy the ride.



It was lots of fun.  I wish I had had more time to just hang out.



> if you know when one of those that can max out two guns on one ride are going to be at MIB, i would like to go and see how that is done.



I'll let you know. My son is working fulltime right now and hasn't been on MIB in awhile. 



> On a less upbeat note, MsDis has had to relocate to Massachusetts due to the death of her mother on 10/27 and then her grandmother on 12/10. Circumstances and opportunities have caused us to put our house up for sale. Once the house is sold and we have worked out other details, i hope to be reunited with my favorite "grasshopper".



I am sorry to see you leave.  Hopefully you will come and visit Orlando often.


----------



## MIB999999

Pretty much had MIB to myself till around 10:00am and even at 10:30 the line was only just starting up the stairs in the loading area. I hit a new high for myself of 999,999 on one gun and 552,775 on the second. I still hope to meet one of you that can max out two guns so i can watch you at work


----------



## Laurabearz

OMG... people can max out two guns???? I would be impressed! Heck I am impressed with anyone who can get 999,999 on one gun!! LOL

I learned so much from watching MIB and Phamtom. It was great meeting both of you... I only wish my DD's were game for more than one run through....

We are already planning our next US/IOA trip for October.... I sure hope the girls are into lapping the ride by next year...


----------



## princess21niki

My hubby and I are going 1/16 and 1/17. In the past (before I read this post) my scores were usually between 300,000 and 500,000 which I thought were great until now. Now my goal on our trip will be to get the 999,999. It's hubby's 1st time and I can't wait to kick his butt!!! Of course after I beat him really good once I will help him get better. LOL Thanks to EVERYONE for their wonderful tips, but I do have one question. I read that shooting your OWN exhaust gets good points. I always thought if you're exhaust got shot it would take away points from the average at the end. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## phamton

princess21niki said:
			
		

> I read that shooting your OWN exhaust gets good points. I always thought if you're exhaust got shot it would take away points from the average at the end. Anyone know if that's true?



Shooting your own exhaust gives you just as many points as shooting your opponents' car.  But don't do it---most of us feel it is a cheap way to get points, kind of like cheating at solitaire.


----------



## princess21niki

Thank you phamton!


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> Shooting your own exhaust gives you just as many points as shooting your opponents' car.  But don't do it---most of us feel it is a cheap way to get points, kind of like cheating at solitaire.



One of the things i did in the past when we had a meet or were just riding and the other car was really spinning us. If i was sitting in the back row center i would hold my free hand up over the exhaust port to block the beam from the opposing car.


----------



## metsfan11

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> One of the things i did in the past when we had a meet or were just riding and the other car was really spinning us. If i was sitting in the back row center i would hold my free hand up over the exhaust port to block the beam from the opposing car.




thats awsome!!! 
hahaha


----------



## cigar95

I'll be at US this weekend, and it would be fun to meet some of our max-out experts. This'll probably be my last trip to the Orlando area until '08.

I'll be there either Fri or Sat, depending on the weather. If it looks like rain on Friday, I'll probably do US on Fri and IOA on Sat. The Studios look like the better park to do in wet weather, since more of it is indoors. Then I may be back for just a couple hours on Sunday.

My best on MIB is only 216k, but that was before I read this thread. It's difficult to catch everything just from reading, without seeing everything in front of me. I'll probably do the ride, read my notes, do the ride, read my notes again, . . . . .  You guys who have it down to actually knowing where the individual sensors are located are pretty impressive, in a crazy sort of way.

Any word on if the change in point values has happened? (The one that was mentioned last summer?) Are the original directions from MIB999999 still valid?

I'm a lot better at Buzz - usually in the 600-800 range, maxing out now and then.


----------



## Slacking

As of 12/31, all point values were still the same, I'd expect that to be the case.


Kinda off-topic, but I have a problem with Buzz.  In order to max out on Buzz, you really only need to depend on hitting 2-3 different targets.  (I use the 2 100,000 point sensors and then the Volcano)  With MIB, you can't really do that.  Sure, I hit pretty much the same sensors every time i ride, but to max out, I'm required to hit many different sensors not just the same 2-3 several times.


----------



## MIB999999

But of course the original MIB999999 instructions are correct!! Do i look like i would lie to you???

The only thing i add to the original is the "drop-down-boys" right after the scan. look up in the "ceiling" and on the right track you will see one and on the left track you will see two aliens dropping down out of the ceiling to shoot at you. Hitting them is pointless. hitting the sensors on the "beam that forms the hole in the ceiling is priceless.

went three weeks ago and got 999,999 on gun one and 575,000 on gun two using the original instructions


----------



## cigar95

Slacking said:
			
		

> Kinda off-topic, but I have a problem with Buzz.  In order to max out on Buzz, you really only need to depend on hitting 2-3 different targets.  (I use the 2 100,000 point sensors and then the Volcano)  With MIB, you can't really do that.  Sure, I hit pretty much the same sensors every time i ride, but to max out, I'm required to hit many different sensors not just the same 2-3 several times.



It may be that the designers of MiB learned from the weakness in Buzz. (BTW, are the two 100k targets still the claw and the back of the glove in the first room?) I think Disney may have been less interested in creating a genuinely challenging game.

That does raise another question - are most of the targets in MiB only able to be hit once per player for credit? Or maybe twice, to turn them from red to green and back? (I have to go back and reread the instructions again. I think there were a few comments about hitting targets multiple times.)



			
				MIB999999 said:
			
		

> But of course the original MIB999999 instructions are correct!! Do i look like i would lie to you???
> 
> The only thing i add to the original is the "drop-down-boys" right after the scan. look up in the "ceiling" and on the right track you will see one and on the left track you will see two aliens dropping down out of the ceiling to shoot at you. Hitting them is pointless. hitting the sensors on the "beam that forms the hole in the ceiling is priceless.


I wouldn't blame you if things had changed since you first wrote the tips four and a half years ago!

Does the exhaust port still take priority over the drop-down aliens? If there is one thing clear in the instructions, it's that the exhaust port is a major target.


----------



## MIB999999

i go for the drop downs first until i can no longer hit the sensor and then go for the exhaust port.


----------



## cigar95

Well, just got back, and the tips genuinely helped. Still not at the 999 level, but I improved my best almost each time through. My best had been 216k, and each succesive time through over two days went 314, 333, 344, 232, 395, 423, 459, and 386. 

Main things I benefited from were the eyes in the trees and the exhaust port. It's definitely easier when there aren't other riders, since there's only one red dot to focus on, plus no one shooting at your own exhaust port.

I don't think I ever got any significant points in the ambush, just because things happen so quickly there. And at the crash site, I could just never remember much of the instruction in the heat of battle. I kept drawing a blank once I passed the alien on the fire hydrant.

Still, it was great fun improving my scores. I got to wear the black suit several times, and my car usually got some good props from Will Smith at the end.

No idea when I'll be at Universal again, but thanks, gang.


----------



## MIB999999

cigar95 said:
			
		

> Well, just got back, and the tips genuinely helped. Still not at the 999 level, but I improved my best almost each time through. My best had been 216k, and each succesive time through over two days went 314, 333, 344, 232, 395, 423, 459, and 386.
> 
> Main things I benefited from were the eyes in the trees and the exhaust port. It's definitely easier when there aren't other riders, since there's only one red dot to focus on, plus no one shooting at your own exhaust port.
> 
> I don't think I ever got any significant points in the ambush, just because things happen so quickly there. And at the crash site, I could just never remember much of the instruction in the heat of battle. I kept drawing a blank once I passed the alien on the fire hydrant.
> 
> Still, it was great fun improving my scores. I got to wear the black suit several times, and my car usually got some good props from Will Smith at the end.
> 
> No idea when I'll be at Universal again, but thanks, gang.



did you happen to ask a tall guy how he got all 9's and his answer was " i hit everything i aim at"


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:
			
		

> Shooting your own exhaust gives you just as many points as shooting your opponents' car.  But don't do it---most of us feel it is a cheap way to get points, kind of like cheating at solitaire.



MsDis and i were at MIB from 3 pm till 4:45 pm on 2/11 but we did not see Phamton anywhere????


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> MsDis and i were at MIB from 3 pm till 4:45 pm on 2/11 but we did not see Phamton anywhere????



PM on the way.


----------



## cigar95

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> did you happen to ask a tall guy how he got all 9's and his answer was " i hit everything i aim at"



No, that wasn't me. Wish I'd had the chance to ride with you, though. I'm sure I could have learned a few more things. 

I was there on 2/3 (MISERABLE weather) and 2/4. The ride was pretty much a walk-on the whole time. None of the CMs had a problem with me using the baby swap walkway.


----------



## damo

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> i go for the drop downs first until i can no longer hit the sensor and then go for the exhaust port.



Me too.  Usually by then you only need a hit or two.


----------



## keriberri

Thank you thank you thank you for your tips!  I was the high scorer (in my car) with 179,000!  Now, I know that is not as good as you,   but my goal was to beat DH........and I did!  Also, I got the bonus when he said, "whatever you do, don't hit the red button!"   I was so excited!  I never win at these types of rides!  Thanks again for sharing!  I loved it!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I got all 9's Saturday morning.  They erase your score now before you reach the unloading platform so no one could verify.  
Saturday night the ride was down for quite a while.  When it reopened the express line was as long as I'd ever seen it (outside of the bldg.).  They were not allowing single riders.


----------



## ChrisFL

Went on today, embarassed though, I was a single rider with 3 younger girls in the front and im assuming their father and grandfather riding with me. 

I had a horrible score, 160,000, the rest of my car had in the 300,000s and we got the Suit! but I was still embarassed that I almost brought the car down with me


----------



## MIB999999

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> I got all 9's Saturday morning.  They erase your score now before you reach the unloading platform so no one could verify.
> Saturday night the ride was down for quite a while.  When it reopened the express line was as long as I'd ever seen it (outside of the bldg.).  They were not allowing single riders.



i have noticed the same thing about the disappearing score. At first it seemd to be just on random cars. now it seems to be on the right hand track completely and still randomly on the left had track


----------



## MIB4ME

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> i have noticed the same thing about the disappearing score. At first it seemd to be just on random cars. now it seems to be on the right hand track completely and still randomly on the left had track



It's on all the cars now. Also, on the 21st of this month (last Monday), they changed ALL the cars to have individual lap bars, and I was told, no safety belts.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Welcome to the Dis MIB4ME!  Individual lap bars or one for the 3 seats in front and one for the 3 in back?  That should save a lot of loading time.  Although I could get buckled in as little as 4 seconds but others sit there like they didn't hear that they need to buckle up.  Must have thought they were in Shrek.


----------



## MIB4ME

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Dis MIB4ME!  Individual lap bars or one for the 3 seats in front and one for the 3 in back?  That should save a lot of loading time.  Although I could get buckled in as little as 4 seconds but others sit there like they didn't hear that they need to buckle up.  Must have thought they were in Shrek.




Thanks for the welcome!
We left Sunday, so I didn't actually see the new configuration, but the attendants told us they were individual lap bars, and no belts.

I've been going to MIB since it started and only recently started maxing out   occasionally. That was before I discovered this site, so I hope to cash in on the good info here! 
One thing I have discovered that seems overlooked, is the alien swinging on the left wall in the training area. If you shoot about 2 inches above his eyes, and move slightly left and right, you will light up his eyes on both sides of his swing. I have  a top score coming out of training of 102000, and almost always get at least 80000.


----------



## Motherfletcher

That's good for the training area.  I'm happy when I get 50k there.


----------



## MIB999999

i talked to one of the senior ride attendants and asked about the disappearing scores in the unloading area. According to this person the scores disappear for 2 reasons. 1) unloading the cars was taking too long because people were crowding around to look at the scores. 2) removing the scores keeps anyone from being embarassed. 

So now i can score in the low 800,000's   and not be embarassed cause no one will know


----------



## Motherfletcher

They told me the same thing.  The scores are no longer on the photos as well.  That would be a location where they would want the exitting riders to congregate.  So the next time I'm all 9's my kids are going to say, "Yeah. Right!"


----------



## MIB4ME

I did manage to get a photo of my wife and I one time when I maxed out.
I scanned it, printed it onto a transfer sheet, and ironed it on a T'shirt. 
The T'shirt idea would sell if they would do it on request, but not to me without the scores.

May 31- Has anyone seen or tried the new type of cars yet? If so, how are they?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

MIB4ME said:
			
		

> I did manage to get a photo of my wife and I one time when I maxed out.
> I scanned it, printed it onto a transfer sheet, and ironed it on a T'shirt.
> The T'shirt idea would sell if they would do it on request, but not to me without the scores.
> 
> May 31- Has anyone seen or tried the new type of cars yet? If so, how are they?




We just returned and rode many times during the 5 days there. The cars still had the seat belt and there werent any that I noticed with a lap bar. As we entered the car its the same, quick quick, seat belt right to left!


----------



## Twylagirl

New individual lap bars on the cars only on the right hand track for now, the seats with the red numbers, started using those last thursday.  Nothing else is new, some guns still don't work.


----------



## phamton

I heard that both tracks were finished now with the lapbars.  But I need to run over and see.

ETA:  Twylagirl is absolutely correct.  I went today and the new lapbars are only the red side right now.


----------



## Twylagirl

Thanks to all your tips on this thread.  I was the first in my group of AP holders to get 999999.  When I went this past Wednesday, I got all 9's at least 12 times.  Pitch, a ride operator gave me a RIBBON!!!  It says: MIB Top Training Agent  Galaxy Defender..WOO HOO!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

phamton said:
			
		

> I heard that both tracks were finished now with the lapbars.  But I need to run over and see.
> 
> ETA:  Twylagirl is absolutely correct.  I went today and the new lapbars are only the red side right now.




So which is the red side?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Twylagirl said:
			
		

> Thanks to all your tips on this thread.  I was the first in my group of AP holders to get 999999.  When I went this past Wednesday, I got all 9's at least 12 times.  Pitch, a ride operator gave me a RIBBON!!!  It says: MIB Top Training Agent  Galaxy Defender..WOO HOO!!




Very cool! I'm trying hard to get there but its taking way too long! Congrats to you!


----------



## Jimemo

Fan2CSkr said:
			
		

> So which is the red side?



Red is the inside track... if you are going down the stairs on to the load platform, it's the one on the left.


----------



## phamton

Jimemo said:
			
		

> Red is the inside track... if you are going down the stairs on to the load platform, it's the one on the left.



Hey, Jimemo! Long time no see.  I miss you!


----------



## Jimemo

phamton said:
			
		

> Hey, Jimemo! Long time no see.  I miss you!



Phamton! I miss you too 
you need to come visit me!


----------



## Twylagirl

Going to US tomorrow, even in the rain!!  Time to hone my skills on MIB again.  Will be looking for the Kong Tribute in Mummy I heard about.


----------



## Slacking

Jimemo said:
			
		

> Phamton! I miss you too
> you need to come visit me!



Jimemo- are you now at the ride mentioned in your tag?

Bwahahahahahaha!  (Its rather interesting when my favorite thing about the attraction is the actress who plays the manager in the pre-show, but I guess its a fairly fun ride)


----------



## Jimemo

Slacking said:
			
		

> Jimemo- are you now at the ride mentioned in your tag?
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!  (Its rather interesting when my favorite thing about the attraction is the actress who plays the manager in the pre-show, but I guess its a fairly fun ride)


Indeed! Still at MiB.... sort of.

Psh. You know you love rock'n'roller coaster. <3 vekomas?
or maybe not.


----------



## MIB999999

Ventured out to Universal on my vacation last week and found one car at MIB that the scores remain for all to see at the unloading area. The attendants said it was one of the old cars. 

With the scores disappering it is harder to find those that can max out a gun and talk to them unless you both happen to be riding in the same car.


----------



## MIB4ME

My better half and I will be at MIB every AM from this Saturday, thru the 4th.

If any of you MIB addicts see a big old man and a little lady (who hasn't maxed out yet, but Shoots over 800,000), it's us.

I'd like to see people who are as nuts about this thing as I am! So stop and say Hi!.

We usually get there about 9 and stay until about 3 o'clock.


----------



## MIB999999

I WILL HAVE TO CHECK TO SEE WHAT ELSE I HAVE PLANNED BUT I MAY BE THERE 7/2/06 FROM OPEN TILL 2 PM.

I WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT


----------



## MIB4ME

I am sure happy to have met you, all 9's. Although we didn't get many rides together, I learned a lot. Main thing I learned was that I am strictly an amatuer at MIB, while you are truly "THE MAN"    

When you can make maxing out look like an easy, normal thing and still keep up a conversation, you are a Pro!

I hope to see you again, probably in September, if it works out.


----------



## MIB999999

Good to meet you MIB4ME. I will be around so maybe we can get a one of the old time MIB shoot-offs set-up for September.


----------



## Texaschick1104

I have no idea if anyone has said anything about this, but I was riding with my family about this time last year and I met a guy that I watched ride several times and he consistently got 999,999. I asked him his number one trick and he told me that right after you pass the scanner, if you look up there are little blue squares on the seeing that have an alien by them, and for each hit you get 41,000 points. I tried that trip and after averaging about 200k a trip, I got 841,000 without hitting the red button at the end. So I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Texaschick1104!  The sensors behind the drop down bugs are worth about the same as the exhaust port but hitting them helps to keep your car from spinning.  Good scoring!


----------



## dancegrl1093

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> Ok, i will start this instruction manual 11/4 on this thread.
> I plan to take the game AREA 1 thru AREA 5.
> I will detail AREA 1 for right and left track starting then. Now these will be detailed so the post will be long each time.
> 
> BansheeBlue: The picture is taken right before the aliens come to life in the ambush area. TIP: the big alien dead ahead of you is not worth squat point wise. I assume you will read this thread and not let your boyfriend see it till long after you have trounced him soundly!!!!
> 
> MsDisney: that standing football thing sounds intriguing
> 
> you do all realize that the whole point of this is the high score controls the flashy thing



this thread is way old i think, but if you still come and check it out, are you saying that there is an ending where you aren't neuralized????? the best my family's gotten is the ending where the alien is making us a suit that will be ready next wednesday, but we are still neuralized. i read in some guidebook about a hero's welcome in times square. care to explain???

Proud to admit that my family takes up a whole MIB car!!!!!


----------



## phamton

You still get flashed at the end but Will Smith says different things depending on your score.  There is no hero's welcome in time square.


----------



## dancegrl1093

yeah, i assumed that, darn guide book............. thanks for your help!!!


----------



## MIB999999

dancegrl1093 said:
			
		

> this thread is way old i think, but if you still come and check it out, are you saying that there is an ending where you aren't neuralized????? the best my family's gotten is the ending where the alien is making us a suit that will be ready next wednesday, but we are still neuralized. i read in some guidebook about a hero's welcome in times square. care to explain???
> 
> Proud to admit that my family takes up a whole MIB car!!!!!



The times square thing is one i have not heard about and if that was the prize i would have stopped playing the game a long time ago. 

You always get neuralized unless there is a mal-function. After all the pre-show is a theme park ride and you are neuralized so you are right back to believeing you were on a theme park ride that you can remember nothing about.


----------



## drj1950

just got back from a couple of days trying to improve my MIB score,this is the first trip I really spent many hours looking at the whole ride and using everything I've read here.  
  First off I would like to thank MIB4ME for riding wth me and pointing out things I was not sure about.
  Iimproved my score in one day from a average of about 225,000 to about 750,000 when I left but it seems I reached a leveling off at that point.My high for the training section is only 55,000 a average of about 20,000 any way I might improve?
  At the point of the drop down bugs am I better off trying for the blue box or the posters on the wall or trying to hit both?I have been just doing posters for around 300,00 points.
 Again thanks MiB4ME and your wife for letting me pick your brain,hope to hear from some of you,don't know when I'll be abole toget backtoride buti know i'll be looking toimprove again!l


----------



## vacation dreamer

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> Hope no one minds but there have been numerous requests on the pm and on the boards for tips. This will not be the difinitive final word on how to max-out on the points since i think only the designer knows that.
> Since i hit the 999,999 4 out of every 15 times i ride i will share all that i know and have learned. (I can see the free Mythos meals by hustling people going down the drain.)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ride something like Buzz at WDW? Thanks for the scoring tips!


----------



## MIB999999

vacation dreamer said:
			
		

> MIB999999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope no one minds but there have been numerous requests on the pm and on the boards for tips. This will not be the difinitive final word on how to max-out on the points since i think only the designer knows that.
> Since i hit the 999,999 4 out of every 15 times i ride i will share all that i know and have learned. (I can see the free Mythos meals by hustling people going down the drain.)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ride something like Buzz at WDW? Thanks for the scoring tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are post's to this thread that mention BUZZ but i have never been on BUZZ myself. I have heard it said that it is BUZZ on steroids and far more cool
Click to expand...


----------



## mtblujeans

vacation dreamer said:
			
		

> Is this ride something like Buzz at WDW? Thanks for the scoring tips!


Only mildly similar but the same premise.  I think MIB is easier and more fun.  We like to hit MIB first thing in the morning when you can ride over and over again.  When the lines start to form, we are done.  MIB is my favorite of all the rides at US.


----------



## robsmom

Just back and we really loved having the MIB tips.  Thank you!!!    We are not in the 999,999 range but I had a high of 583K and my husband hit 576K.  Even my 7 year old got 253K.    We rode about 25-30 times over the course of the trip and found that the hints made much more sense after we were familiar with the course!


----------



## MIB999999

Glad the tips were of help. There is a lot to shoot at it really helps to go thru the ride first to get a feel for it and then read the tips and try to incorporate them into your shooting. It is a very BUSY game and that is what makes it just as fun for me to go thru the ride and not shhot at all and just take it all in for the sheer fun of the ride itself.


----------



## dancegrl1093

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> The times square thing is one i have not heard about and if that was the prize i would have stopped playing the game a long time ago.
> 
> You always get neuralized unless there is a mal-function. After all the pre-show is a theme park ride and you are neuralized so you are right back to believeing you were on a theme park ride that you can remember nothing about.


thanks!!!! i had assumed bc that did seem to take away the magic of the ride, and i'm very sorry that i forgot to say how much your guide helped me.  i actually printed it out, color-coded it for each area, and read it in the hotel room and in line..... i must gladly admit that thanks to you i raised my score around 400,000 points each time i rode!!! alas, i'm still only around 600,000 total, but that's a huge leap from sometimes not even getting over 200,000!!!! oh, and your best advice in my opinion: always aim for the fusion exhaust port at the end.  aiming at the fusion exhaust port at that area of the ride sometimes allowed me to double my score (if that doesn't make since, i'm saying that if i had 200,000 points before that area, i could easily come out with 400,000, although i usually had higher scores than that).  THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Danny729

dancegrl1093 said:
			
		

> thanks!!!! i had assumed bc that did seem to take away the magic of the ride, and i'm very sorry that i forgot to say how much your guide helped me.  i actually printed it out, color-coded it for each area, and read it in the hotel room and in line..... i must gladly admit that thanks to you i raised my score around 400,000 points each time i rode!!! alas, i'm still only around 600,000 total, but that's a huge leap from sometimes not even getting over 200,000!!!! oh, and your best advice in my opinion: always aim for the fusion exhaust port at the end.  aiming at the fusion exhaust port at that area of the ride sometimes allowed me to double my score (if that doesn't make since, i'm saying that if i had 200,000 points before that area, i could easily come out with 400,000, although i usually had higher scores than that).  THANKS AGAIN!!!


 600,000 wow! When I went with my family for the first time to Universal and rode that ride they got under 10,000 and I got like 55,550 (I remember because all the 5's lol) and I thought I had the best score that ride has ever seen lol until I saw everyone else's scores. How do you do it, its so difficult lol!


----------



## MIB4ME

drj1950 said:
			
		

> Iimproved my score in one day from a average of about 225,000 to about 750,000 when I left but it seems I reached a leveling off at that point.My high for the training section is only 55,000 a average of about 20,000 any way I might improve?



Sorry to take so long to say You're Welcome! 

As far as the training area goes, on the left side I keep on the target swinging back and forth over my left shoulder. If you aim just above his eyes and hit him on both ends of his swing, you get a bunch of points. Same target from the right side gets even more points. Usually about 100k on left and 200k on right. 

We'll be there this weekend in case you're in the area.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:
			
		

> just got back from a couple of days trying to improve my MIB score,this is the first trip I really spent many hours looking at the whole ride and using everything I've read here.
> First off I would like to thank MIB4ME for riding wth me and pointing out things I was not sure about.
> Iimproved my score in one day from a average of about 225,000 to about 750,000 when I left but it seems I reached a leveling off at that point.My high for the training section is only 55,000 a average of about 20,000 any way I might improve?
> At the point of the drop down bugs am I better off trying for the blue box or the posters on the wall or trying to hit both?I have been just doing posters for around 300,00 points.
> Again thanks MiB4ME and your wife for letting me pick your brain,hope to hear from some of you,don't know when I'll be abole toget backtoride buti know i'll be looking toimprove again!l



Those of us that have hit the 999,999 area know all about the 700,000 to 800,000 point plateau. It is the point at which you need to be come relaxed with the game and have fun doing everything you have been practicing up to this time. It is the point at which you have to NOT panic when you miss a target and get comfortable and relax, and with a smile execute all you been practicing up to now.


----------



## MIB4ME

Hi, drj1950 & all 9's!   

Just got back from 2 MIB filled days and I am hanging my head in shame! My high score for this trip was just over 900K. 
On the other hand, my wife finally did it.     She maxed out once, and outscored me at least half the time.
I should have known better than to brag on the training section scores, as my high on the left side was 84K and 109K on the right.
I blame it all on my lack of concentration and anything else I can think of. I really think my problem is right after the scan, as I am so into trying for the little blue targets that I quit shooting the eyes or the exhaust ports.
If I could just ride a few more times with an expert like All 9's, I might improve.


----------



## MIB999999

What "little blue target's" are you refering to??? 
After the scan it is a matter of a steady hand and staying on the target, no matter what.


----------



## MIB4ME

As you come out of the scan, on the left side, the second alien shooting at you from the ceiling has a line of small blue triangles along the right side top of his access hole. They are on the right side and facing you as you approach.

I have so busy trying to hit them, that nothing else matters! The funny thing is... I don't know if they even add to your score or how much if they do!

No one ever told me I had to be smart to have fun on MIB!


----------



## phamton

I think he is referring to the drop-down bugs.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Afternoon fellow Universal Lovers..I just wanted to stop by and INVITE all of you to Cheer on our Favorite Team competing in the Upcoming WPASADI Tournament!!!!  We really Need Cheerleaders and the team is representing the Universal, SeaWorld and Orlando Hotels!!  We would really appreciate your support of the team!  If you follow the Discussion Forums to the WPASADI Hangout Forums You will find Our Thread.  Please Stop by and introduce youself and let's all have some fun!!!  Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## MIB999999

MIB4ME said:
			
		

> As you come out of the scan, on the left side, the second alien shooting at you from the ceiling has a line of small blue triangles along the right side top of his access hole. They are on the right side and facing you as you approach.
> 
> I have so busy trying to hit them, that nothing else matters! The funny thing is... I don't know if they even add to your score or how much if they do!
> 
> No one ever told me I had to be smart to have fun on MIB!



If you are in the left hand lane, after the scan there are (2) Drop-Down-Boys and the sensor to shoot is behind and to the right side of the alien. It is a little grey cube and that is where you need your beam from your gun to hit. I have never seen the "small blue triangles" you are refering to but i sure will look next time thru. 

in the right hand lane the sensor is in the same place, behind and to the right of the alien.


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:
			
		

> If you are in the left hand lane, after the scan there are (2) Drop-Down-Boys and the sensor to shoot is behind and to the right side of the alien. It is a little grey cube and that is where you need your beam from your gun to hit. in the right hand lane the sensor is in the same place, behind and to the right of the alien.



Actually the sensors are all along that bar.  There are 3 on each side of the drop down bugs for a total of 6 sensors for each bug.


----------



## MIB999999

Phamton is correct. I mentioned only the one cause it is the most visible with the lighting in the area and is the easiest to see from the car.


----------



## drj1950

Just got back from a couple of days at US and my 16 year old daughter maxed out this time,I'm averaging over 850,000 now came very close to the max 992,750 with many scores above 910,000.Not to forfet my wife who is over 800,000 now,thanks for all your help


----------



## drj1950

Just a couple of Questions:having trouble with the drop down bugs, is the sensor the small chrome squares with a smaller square in the center?Do the sensors work on the Big bug at the end?Going in 2 weeks and a three day trip on March 9 hope to see anyone there for a ride


----------



## phamton

drj1950 said:


> Just a couple of Questions:having trouble with the drop down bugs, is the sensor the small chrome squares with a smaller square in the center?



Yes.



> Do the sensors work on the Big bug at the end?



No they do not work anymore.


----------



## MIB999999

for the right hand lane riders. After the scan and then the turn the eyes in the second story window have not been working for the longest time. If you need an alternate target then go for the eyes on the wall that you can see to your hard left after you make that turn. 
In the early part of that stretch when you hit the exhaust port the other car will spin making it difficult to make your gun sing with scoring points. If the car does not spin stay on it. if it does go for the eyes on the wall.


----------



## bubba's mom

Ya know.... I think the cars spin after the scan whether they are "hit" or not.  When we were there last time, there wasn't another car "against" us, and after the scan we spun anyway    (i do pretty good anyway....for a "rookie"   )


----------



## Slacking

Oooh, I felt like Phamton today at MIB.

I was in the car, this teen next to me was riding for his first time.  He asked me exactly what he should be shooting at.  I gave him a couple tips at the beginning and then during the ride (drop downs, bonus), and he ended up scoring 312,000.  His family was riding as single riders, so it was funny watching him run to his sisters and show them his score posted at the photo screens.  It was nice using my powers for good rather than for evil for once


----------



## Motherfletcher

bubba's mom said:


> ... there wasn't another car "against" us, and after the scan we spun anyway



The drop down bugs that Slacking was just talking about can shoot you causing the spin without an opposing car.  Once my daughter and I were in a car that was opposing one that Phamton was riding in.  We had her car spinning like a top which makes it hard to shoot any targets but our car still lost


----------



## bubba's mom

Motherfletcher said:


> The drop down bugs that Slacking was just talking about can shoot you causing the spin without an opposing car.




That is SO wrong....just not right...


----------



## phamton

Slacking said:


> Oooh, I felt like Phamton today at MIB.
> 
> I was in the car, this teen next to me was riding for his first time.  He asked me exactly what he should be shooting at.  I gave him a couple tips at the beginning and then during the ride (drop downs, bonus), and he ended up scoring 312,000.  His family was riding as single riders, so it was funny watching him run to his sisters and show them his score posted at the photo screens.  It was nice using my powers for good rather than for evil for once



I've always told you that's it's better to use your powers for good rather than evil.  But I have to admit, sometimes evil is fun too.  If I'm in the car with teen boys who are acting arrogant,  I love to act smug and beat them.

Anytime someone asks for help though, I enjoy giving them tips.


----------



## drj1950

An update:Thanks so much for your help,since last I posted all three of us can max out around one third of our time and my daughter maxs about half the time.We do use our powers for good we help many people who look confused when they see our scores.we are getting faster, my daughter maxed just beyond the scan on Sunday.Just a question from them about the other day,on the breaking glass second floor alien past the fire hydrant my wife was not sure if it was her gun or if the sensor had been slightly moved,I was not on this trip.Going for 3 days a week from Friday to improve our shooting,Thanks again to all of you


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> An update:Thanks so much for your help,since last I posted all three of us can max out around one third of our time and my daughter maxs about half the time.We do use our powers for good we help many people who look confused when they see our scores.we are getting faster, my daughter maxed just beyond the scan on Sunday.Just a question from them about the other day,on the breaking glass second floor alien past the fire hydrant my wife was not sure if it was her gun or if the sensor had been slightly moved,I was not on this trip.Going for 3 days a week from Friday to improve our shooting,Thanks again to all of you



on occasion the red dot from the gun is not aligned with the actual sensor that registers the hit. correct me if i am wrong Phamton!!!

BTW Phamton when are those that can max out two guns in one pass going to be there. i have to see that happen at least once before i die.


----------



## phamton

You're not wrong. The laser itself is invisible so the red light is just a guide.  Sometimes the laser isn't lined up with the red dot.

MIB999999, my sons are so out of practice--- I doubt they could do it now.  Last time I tried, I only got around 400,000 on the second gun.


----------



## drj1950

Going again for a couple days next week a couple other questions,Has any one hit the sensor by the grapes it looks the same as the drop down boys, is it the same value?Also how often is it possible to max out before the scan our high is about 800,000 I will be riding be myself for at least a hour next Monday so I will be able to pick up a second gun.


----------



## MIB999999

where are the "grapes" you are talking about??


----------



## drj1950

The grapes on the stand just before the mailbox on the right side I saw a picture of it on universal-excitement.Have not tried it, going to change my pattern perhaps like you suggested the other day.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> The grapes on the stand just before the mailbox on the right side I saw a picture of it on universal-excitement.Have not tried it, going to change my pattern perhaps like you suggested the other day.




In that area which i assume is after the spin, i am shooting at the guns on the end of the "tentacles". There is a sensor on the end of the guns just below the round "lens". After that i am going for the alien in the window on the second story above the alien that squirts the water. when you hit the sensor on the window lattice work just below the aliens chin it makes a sound of breaking glass. Your gun should be "singing" and glass should be breaking repeatedly in rapid succession in this area. If your gun has a "narrow" sensing field you will have to be right on the sensor.


----------



## Hamilton

I believe I must have been opposing someone in this thread a few months ago.  My score on the ride was 12,975.  In the other car, a man had 999,999!  He had a white beard and was wearing glasses.  A woman in the same vehicle said he was rather handsome.  After reading the pages of tips in this discussion, I was sure the man I saw was someone who had posted right here.  Would I be correct?


----------



## drj1950

It wasn't me,no white beard but it would be if I let it grow out.


----------



## MIB999999

Hamilton said:


> I believe I must have been opposing someone in this thread a few months ago.  My score on the ride was 12,975.  In the other car, a man had 999,999!  He had a white beard and was wearing glasses.  A woman in the same vehicle said he was rather handsome.  After reading the pages of tips in this discussion, I was sure the man I saw was someone who had posted right here.  Would I be correct?



was he tall??


----------



## drj1950

I was going to ask that Question also.MIB 999999 and I are on the opposite sides of the height scale.


----------



## Hamilton

The person I saw was pretty tall and kind of chubby.


----------



## MIB999999

Hamilton said:


> I believe I must have been opposing someone in this thread a few months ago.  My score on the ride was 12,975.  In the other car, a man had 999,999!  He had a white beard and was wearing glasses.  A woman in the same vehicle said he was rather handsome.  After reading the pages of tips in this discussion, I was sure the man I saw was someone who had posted right here.  Would I be correct?




was it a full real beard or was it just a few days of noit having shaved???

if the later it could have been me. i think the lady making the handsome comment needs glasses. would probably help her score


----------



## drj1950

I knew I was very good but riding with MIB showed me I could get MUCH better.Took what I learned over the weekend from MIB and my family and am maxing out more and earlier.Thanks again and hope to see MIB and others on another trip.


----------



## MIB999999

Dr. J 1950, now that you are maxing out without the "red button", in case you get bored, the next thing is to max out TWO guns in one run. I am still working on that one and it is proving very elusive. 

We will have to meet up again sometime. It was great to meet you and your family.


----------



## drj1950

It was great to finally meet you also.My family and I almost never ride in the same car(shooting at all the same targets)so I rarely see anyone else max out.I was paying close attention(I think that was why I played so bad)The next ride after you left I applied what I learned and maxed out at the scan(something I do rarely).I than went over what I did with the family and learned they had been doing many of the things you were doing right along, so we rode together a little bit and I found out how fast they were.On the green side i was maxing about 60-70% but I maxed almost 100% the rest of the day,I rode the red side the next day and maxed about 40% thanks to you and my family.Hopefully with a little more practice I can get on the level with you and Phantom,my daughter may be there now.Thanks again


----------



## MIB999999

So now we have to fill a car and see if we can all get 999,999


----------



## rangebob

You know we tried that before and only succeeded with 3 people getting it.


----------



## drj1950

I'm curious how were the other scores?Were any who maxed out in the 2 center seats?


----------



## MIB999999

rangebob said:


> You know we tried that before and only succeeded with 3 people getting it.



The way the ride is operating on the left hand lane i believe we would have a chance this time. I think we should start with 4 sitting on the corners and see what happens. it would have to be early in the morning so there are not so many "dots" out there.  

Last time we did it you and Rocketman were maxing out consistently. As i remember i was the low score that time thru. Except for the rare occassion i max out each time thru and the left lane seems to be very generous right now.


----------



## rangebob

I'd have to get some passes first and then do some practicing.  I'd be amazed if I even get close.


----------



## papa-paulino

Anybody going to be at MIB this Saturday morning? (The 16th)  I am a newbie to the MIB ride and I have set out for all 9's.  Any help available would be appreciated.

Btw, where are you supposed to hit ol' four eye stalks?  In the individual eyes or the head they are connected to?  I couldn't seem to hit him when I was there last...


----------



## MIB999999

papa-paulino said:


> Anybody going to be at MIB this Saturday morning? (The 16th)  I am a newbie to the MIB ride and I have set out for all 9's.  Any help available would be appreciated.
> 
> Btw, where are you supposed to hit ol' four eye stalks?  In the individual eyes or the head they are connected to?  I couldn't seem to hit him when I was there last...




I was there in the very late morning and early afternoon. 
to hit ol' four eye stalks, if you look real close you can see the discoloration where the sensor is. to find it look dead center between the front pair of eyes and then move down about 2 inches towards the nose and you will see the slightly discolored round area about the size of a quarter.


----------



## papa-paulino

MIB999999 said:


> if you look real close you can see the discoloration where the sensor is.



Yeah I did notice that when I was there last weekend, thanks.

I rode 6 times and got up to about 730k or so, but I never seemed to know what to do in the crash site area.  It was insanity, and I couldn't get a handle on a pattern of targets.  Four eyes was tough to hit, and so was the fire hydrant alien.  I don't think I ever hit him more than twice.  After that, all bets are off except for the glass breaking alien.  That is really the only target I could consistently get.  During the fast pace of the ride, I just had trouble indentifying the targets I had studied. Any tips for me or is it just practice at this point? 

One more question: What technique do you use for aiming the gun?  i.e. what sightline do you use, or do you just aim by looking at the red dot?


----------



## MIB999999

The sensor for the fire hydrant is on the aliens chest area just below his chin. it use to be a "repeater" but as of late it is a one hit and move on. On the left side of the ride up on the second story there is an alien in the last window to the right. the sensors on this one are not on the alien. the sensors are on the bottom boards of the window. if you look you will see one to the left of the alien and one to the right. Everyone has seen these two round areas about the size of a golf ball without realizing that those are the sensors. Hit these sensors cause they are "repeaters" till he starts to drop down behind the window, then switch back to the right side of the track and hit the glass breaking alien in the second story window. On a really good day you should be able to hear the glass breaking 6 times. on a good day only 5.


----------



## drj1950

I was waiting for MIB999999 to explain the window sill(he explains things much better than I)I think this is the most important part to max out,even though I was maxing out before MIB999999 showed this to me its made things much easier.


----------



## papa-paulino

Thanks for the help guys.  How many points can I expect to get in the crash site? 

Do you guys aim using a line of sight with the gun or do you just adjust your aim by seeing where your laser dot is?


----------



## drj1950

On aiming the gun I do both,as I go into the training area I first line up my gun visually then look for my laser dot(Most guns are different in how they sight though and the dot is not the absolute focal point for scoring)On the green side I leave the training area with around 60-70000,my average going into the six against one is about 450,000.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> On aiming the gun I do both,as I go into the training area I first line up my gun visually then look for my laser dot(Most guns are different in how they sight though and the dot is not the absolute focal point for scoring)On the green side I leave the training area with around 60-70000,my average going into the six against one is about 450,000.




Dr J is correct. i line my gun up based on where the dot is at on the first target in the training area. it helps if you can shoot, aim, watch for your gun lighting up and making noise all at the same time. This skill is essential when there are twelve guns all going for the same target. On a crowded day i will go for an obscure target in the training area to adjust to the aim of the gun. It is a real treat to have a gun that neither lights up or makes any noise at all when you hit a target. 

I use to max out in the old days with only 27,000 coming out of training and 290,000 going into the ambush so it is possible


----------



## VacationD

We will be at US 7/4-7/12... My self and youngest son vs. husband and oldest son ( self proclaimed vidoe expert) Need some quick tips for some big points. Ice cream and breakfast delivery is riding on this and we have been running our mouths plenty.  HELP!!!!


----------



## MIB999999

I realize this thread is 26 pages long but all you need to know is in the handbook section that is the very beginning of this thread. the handbook will help a lot if you have a very good memory and have ridden the ride before. The high value targets are mostly on the second story but it will help if you recognize where they are before you get to them.


----------



## Shane

MIB999999 said:


> I realize this thread is 26 pages long but all you need to know is in the handbook section that is the very beginning of this thread. the handbook will help a lot if you have a very good memory and have ridden the ride before. The high value targets are mostly on the second story but it will help if you recognize where they are before you get to them.



Hiya.

Got any quick easy to remember tips, I have read through the posts but wont be able to remeber it all


----------



## thebest07

I finally maxed out!!!! And afterwards, I went to Bob Marley's!!!

Horray Beer!!!!

(Jeeze, there are some really weird emoticons on this site...)  

Horray Maxing Outness!!!  

I was up all night studying this!!!  

It's MYTHOS TIME... MYTHOS TIME!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

thebest07 said:


> I finally maxed out!!!!


----------



## MIB999999

thebest07 said:


> I finally maxed out!!!! And afterwards, I went to Bob Marley's!!!
> 
> Horray Beer!!!!
> 
> (Jeeze, there are some really weird emoticons on this site...)
> 
> Horray Maxing Outness!!!
> 
> I was up all night studying this!!!
> 
> It's MYTHOS TIME... MYTHOS TIME!!!



Good for you. How long have you been trying??


----------



## drj1950

Good to see other people maxing out and reading the handbook works,I'llbe riding again next Friday afternoon then most of the day the 22nd and 23rd maybe we'll get a few rides in together then MIB


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> Good to see other people maxing out and reading the handbook works,I'llbe riding again next Friday afternoon then most of the day the 22nd and 23rd maybe we'll get a few rides in together then MIB



i will probably be there on sundays from now on with my new job responsibilities. See you then


----------



## HazMat

is it true that they give out stickers or ribbons??

because i thought I saw one and my friend said they do.


----------



## Shane

Woohoo I got 999,999  

Its a shame the photo's now show the total score and not individual


----------



## drj1950

Rode for a few hours today.The ribbons and stickers are not a everyday thing usually only given out on Saturday and Sunday every now and then.I have not looked at the pictures in many months I'll have to look next weekend.


----------



## bubba's mom

When did they start putting total score vs. individual scores???  THAT is one reason we bought 2 (1 last year, 1 this year).... for our scores...    Well, if they don't give the individual scores anymore, I doubt we'll be buying any more pix.


----------



## HazMat

bubba's mom said:


> When did they start putting total score vs. individual scores???  THAT is one reason we bought 2 (1 last year, 1 this year).... for our scores...    Well, if they don't give the individual scores anymore, I doubt we'll be buying any more pix.




Unfortunately if the ride goes down or stops in anyway, it sets the scoring system off of its sync with the photo system, and the scores get all messed up.  I guess they figure if they put a total, you may not notice.  I'm assuming the photo company made the change, since I've been told that those photo people are a third party vendor, and the people in the store aren't the same department as ride attendants at all.


----------



## drj1950

By total score are we talking the average?I can see no one buying the picture now,I've seen people buy the picture just so they could see my score.I've never purchased a picture how much is the cost?I know they have different sizes.


----------



## MIB999999

i will have to check this out soon. I agree no one wants a picture with a group score, especially if the group has a lot of low scores. I have the picture when i first hit all 9's and that was before they started putting the scores on the picture. Then i have a picture with the score and a picture when two of the "agents" rode with me and put me in the middle. I only scored in the high 800's but still better than their combined score.


----------



## drj1950

I think I'd buy the picture if we could max out the whole car


----------



## Christysuelouise

I just started as an attendant on the ride (Actually, I may have been giving one of you guys pointers today. There was a regular that I didn't know about who made fun of me when I tried to help him. LOL). Anyways, point being... if I ever see a car where everyone manages to max out at the same time, I promise I will get you guys the picture myself.... I would be astounded and impressed


----------



## drj1950

I was there Friday so it wasn't me I would not be making fun of you it would just be teasing,I think I did see you on Friday though,I will be there next Sat and sunday I will be nice


----------



## Shane

Christysuelouise said:


> if I ever see a car where everyone manages to max out at the same time, I promise I will get you guys the picture myself.... I would be astounded and impressed




Ive seen 3/5 hit 999,999 in the same car before, that was pretty cool  . 

Yep, I was shocked when they changed the photo's, also it seems alot of the photos actually had the EXACT same score, something like 987250. We rode it 3 times I believe, all the with the same score and photos.


----------



## Christysuelouise

drj1950 said:


> I was there Friday so it wasn't me I would not be making fun of you it would just be teasing,I think I did see you on Friday though,I will be there next Sat and sunday I will be nice



It might have been me you saw on Friday, I was the only one in training that day. There are 3 or 4 girls who are brand new but I will be there most weekends so I'm sure I will see you all. And don't worry, I can handle the teasing :-D My new nickname behind the scenes is "TourGuide Barbie" because guests keep commenting on the fact that I'm always smiling.   So my new mantra is that I will not try to help people who can beat my own score. LOL.


----------



## HazMat

Does anybody have a favorite agent that's helped them with a good score or just one thats real friendly? I always want to ask them about the ride, but I never know who to ask.  Sometimes they look nice, but some just don't look helpful at all! lol


----------



## drj1950

Almost everyone there is very helpful,I've been going for years so anyone who has been there a while knows me,if you have a question I can answer it.I try to help people but I wait until I'm asked.We have maxed out 2 people in the car many times 3 is much harder


----------



## drj1950

Christy what is your high score?I think only a few people you work with can max


----------



## MIB4ME

Without my score on it, they can forget any chance of me buying another picture. 

  I did transfer one of my first max-outs to a Tee shirt, and wore it to MIB once. I showed it to the picture people, to show what they could add to their product line that could possibly boost sales, but no intrest. 

  It is possible that the reason for no individual scores is the inability of Maintainence to keep the controller going accurately. How many times have you seen wrong scores (and averages) on your ride?


----------



## drj1950

I have seen the wrong score many times,instead of buying the picture we bought something from the store when we all maxed out.Its good to see more people posting here.Has anyone checked on the picture the last few days?


----------



## Christysuelouise

drj1950 said:


> Christy what is your high score?I think only a few people you work with can max



 LOL. My high score is pathetic. It's sad really. I'm almost ashamed to admit it, especially here.  So far, I've only managed to get 475,750. Alot of the guys have been making fun of me for it and they won't tell me anything helpful because I'm a rookie. It's like hazing, I swear. LOL... that's why I found your message board in the first place, I'm trying to get better.  in my defense though, I've only been working there for 3 days and I haven't been able to ride again since I found your tips so maybe I will get better now, I'm going to the park as a guest tomorrow so I will get to play then. 
  Most of the attendants are pretty good. Almost all of the guys can max out pretty consistently. The girls tend to score a little lower, maybe they just don't play as many video games at home   I don't know.  Several of the guys are fairly amazing with 2 guns and a couple of them are rumored to have maxed 2 guns at the same time, but I'll believe that one when I see it. That may be like telling high school freshmen that the pool is on the roof.


----------



## Christysuelouise

I promise... no emoticons this time, since I had so much fun with them on the last one. I just forgot to mention that the pictures were working on Saturday when I was there. They do seem to be fairly sporadic with getting the scores on there though. Some of the cars might be having problems with their modems transmitting the scores properly.


----------



## drj1950

I thought 475,000 was pretty good sometimes I ride all day and don't see anyone else that high with just a little practice you'd be up to 700-800,000 with no problem.


----------



## Christysuelouise

My little sister came to town to visit me so I took her to the parks today. We only rode MIB twice though because she wanted to do a bunch of other stuff. I had to spend more time explaining stuff to her what to do than actually playing, so I still didn't improve my score. I did improve hers by 125,000 though. LOL. I work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday this week though, so maybe I will get to go in early and play a couple times. One can only hope  I did check the scores on the pictures though, and they were right both times.


----------



## drj1950

How often does anyone see more than 500,000?When I do I know its someone from this board.I've lost to the other car only once this year(I was in shock)I could tell it was going to be close as they were aiming at most things I was shooting at.


----------



## Christysuelouise

Actually, you're right DrJ. It seems like the only people I've seen score even that high are the people who work there, and that one guy I was "helping". Most commonly, people seem to get between 50,000 and 80,000. The ones who score around 150,000 or so seem to think they've really saved the universe. Hmmm... Maybe I'm not SO bad after all.


----------



## drj1950

I can always tell if someone has read the handbook,right at the first target. It was funny the first time we rode with MIB999999 as soon as it appeared all 4 of us turned and shot at the same time,same thing with MIB4me and his wife.I always tell people when they ask how I learned all this but I've never seen anyone I've told on this board.


----------



## bubba's mom

My DBIL usually gets 400,000-600,000 each time and doesn't know the handbook exists!    Once, we were riding with him and he got his high score of 800,000+   He was a braggin....


----------



## drj1950

When I first started riding I was getting somewhere around 200,000 as soon as I found the handbook I jumped to around 500,000 -600,000 in a couple of rides.It took a few more days of practice to max.Trial and error I'm sure would of taken much longer.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> I can always tell if someone has read the handbook,right at the first target. It was funny the first time we rode with MIB999999 as soon as it appeared all 4 of us turned and shot at the same time,same thing with MIB4me and his wife.I always tell people when they ask how I learned all this but I've never seen anyone I've told on this board.



ok, so now i have to use my alternate training area pattern so you will not recognize me 

I have said it before, what i want to do is walk thru the ride with all the lights up to see where all the sensors are. You can shoot for the eyes and shoulders all you want it is the sensors that do the scoring


----------



## drj1950

we too would like to walk through with all the lights on.I'd like to see what I'm missing,if you hadn't shown my a few things i.e. the sensors in the six against one I would of never looked there.I'm still looking for stuff I know you shot at last time.


----------



## drj1950

Sometimes when people ask I explain about the sensors and they look at me like I'm crazy


----------



## Christysuelouise

If anybody comes by today or tomorrow come and see me... I'm working all day. I look like this guy ---->


----------



## Christysuelouise

I met DrJ this weekend so now I have a face to put with at least one of the names on here. Oh, and a couple of people told me "some old guy was asking for you" so I'm guessing it was also someone from here   (although it may have just been someone I talked to in the parks.) I was also told yesterday that I am "The happiest person in Universal Orlando" LOL. Must've looked like I was having a good day! 
    And guess what? I finally got to ride again and my high score went up about 50,000 points. YAY! Now, I just have to figure out how to make myself remember all yall's tips when I got on the ride.


----------



## Christysuelouise

I remembered a few tips. I'm up to 611,000 now. YAY!


----------



## MIB999999

Christysuelouise said:


> I met DrJ this weekend so now I have a face to put with at least one of the names on here. Oh, and a couple of people told me "some old guy was asking for you" so I'm guessing it was also someone from here   (although it may have just been someone I talked to in the parks.) I was also told yesterday that I am "The happiest person in Universal Orlando" LOL. Must've looked like I was having a good day!
> And guess what? I finally got to ride again and my high score went up about 50,000 points. YAY! Now, I just have to figure out how to make myself remember all yall's tips when I got on the ride.




the "old guy" must have been me. I saw Jim (another old guy) and asked where you were working at and he said he was not sure. It is interseting that the younglings still can not outscore the "old guy"


----------



## Christysuelouise

I want to take a day sometime like some of you "regulars" do and just ride MIB several times to see if i can get any better. I can't ride in uniform and when I go to the park as a guest it's usually because i have friends or family visiting but then they actually want to ride the rides and stuff, so I don't get to re-ride MIB much. Eventually maybe.


----------



## horseshowmom

My DD asked me to convey her thanks for the tips.  

We usually get around 200,000 - 250,000. We're here now, and I told her about the info on the Dis, so she looked through it. Yesterday, she got 786,000+. One of her trips she had 702,000+, but the bonus didn't kick in (made her sick since 802,000+ would have been her high score  ).

Thanks for the help!

P.S. I was in meetings yesterday, and she was riding in the single rider line. She got put on one car with a family of 3 (mom, boy about 14 or 15, and a boy about 10). She said that the teenager started griping to his mom that he didn't want "her" (meaning my DD) on their ride, because she was going to lower their score. After the ride was over, his little brother kept trying to make his older brother look at DD's score.   Finally, the teen just told his little brother to shut up.   I told DD that I would have had to have looked at the teenager and told him that I hoped I didn't lower his score too much (his was about 125,000). 


*ETA:  Her best score wound up being 960,000. She really wanted to max it out but was very happy with her high score and said to thank you again for the help. It really worked!*


----------



## goofy!

Thanks for the tips!

Our car has been averaging about 400,000 - 500,000 even with our daughter's (who has Down syndrome) score.  Although she does seem to always get the bonus so boosts her up into the mid 100,000's.  

We had a young kid, about 10, who was riding single rider with a few others his age, ride with us.  He was so excited that our car won.  You should have seen him bragging to his friends who just happened to be on the other side of the track opposite us that we got the suit and he was "galaxy defender" for the first time.

I have to say, our highest scorer is our DS17 who usually gets in the upper 800,000's and has never read the handbook.  He seems to be stuck and really wants to max out this trip.  Hopefully he will!  Nobody else in the car has read the handbook either, so it can be done 

Myself, I am eternally grateful for the handbook.  I have vastly improved my score.  So thanks!


----------



## drj1950

I was there yesterday and its much easier to show people than to try to talk them through it.With some practice a max out can be done in a short time.MIB999999 I heard you had some people you knew in your car on Sunday,they were not happy with some of the bad guns.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> I was there yesterday and its much easier to show people than to try to talk them through it.With some practice a max out can be done in a short time.MIB999999 I heard you had some people you knew in your car on Sunday,they were not happy with some of the bad guns.



Had a few "alien" intruders riding. It was fun and your daughter has a competitive streak in her. 

I actually now enjoy getting a gun that makes no sound and only flashes. It adds a bit of excitement and challenge to still max out. 

The real challenge is getting a gun that makes no sound and does not flash either and still getting all 9's. To have to keep glancing down while on a target to see if the score is moving upwards and still max out is a really tough.


----------



## drj1950

When I was there on Tuesday I did lose to a car(only Third time this year and the last times either my family or MiB999999 was in the other car)but after I saw who it was I did know them they had rode with me in March to get some tips.In the summer some of the TMs were saying I should give myself a handicap so I didn't shoot until after the fire hydrant and did max out


----------



## goofy!

Wish I had known you all were there this week.  You could have ridden in our car and brought the average up over our usual 500,000+.  

I love the look on the faces of the other car, especially young males who think they are great and are certain they are going to beat this average suburban tourist family, when they see the scores and they are still in the 5 digits and we blow them away with our 6 digit average.

My son didn't max out, but he did hit 992,750.  We will be back in March to try again


----------



## tracestar

Wow with these handy tips I am going to kick my friends butts..Hee Hee..I tend to keep it all to myself of course


----------



## drj1950

Went on 4 days the last 2 weeks trying to max out on 2 guns,I know it has been done.Questions:I've been trying different seats to gain the fastest time,even went back to the begining of the thread to get some insight,does anyone have a opinion on the best seats?On all 4 days it appeared that the sensors on the gated window in the six against one on the green side do not work is this correct?I've got points off them in the past.I've changed my pattern some to get faster to get at the higher value targets sooner but the highest I've had on the second gun is 700,000.I really want to get the last 299,000,any ideas?


----------



## MIB999999

Well you have passed me. my best on second gun is 575,000. 

i still think to pull it off you have to be in row 3 red the seat closest to the loading area or row 1 blue, closest to the loading area. from these seats in these cars you can pivot around to hit the exhaust port of the set of cars behind you.


----------



## Jimemo

In order to max out 2 guns, everything has to be perfect. Perfect working guns (which doesn't happen very often anymore), The dispatches of the set of cars before and after have to be perfect and of course, all the targets have to be working.

For where to sit, I would say front row of either car and the seat closest to the load platform for the green side and furthest away on the red side. I always have issues with the red side if I'm sitting on the left side of the car because I can't hit Frank.

Then again, I've never maxed out two. A little over 700,000 on the second was my best.


----------



## drj1950

Those were the 2 seats I tried the most the other day.I was getting a average of about 325,000 on the second gun,I got a couple of good guns and got over 500,000 a few times.A couple more questions do you think its better to go with 1 gun max as fast as you can then switch to 2 gun or try to do 2 at once?I was trying to figure out also if it would be better to revise my pattern and go to hit more of the high value targets with a higher diiffculty then to go with a safe max out and risk lower points,I think I'll have to because I think I'm getting near as fast as I can go.


----------



## Jimemo

Max one out and then switch. If you get the first one maxed out before the scanners, you miiiight be able to max out the second one.

Hit the harder, higher up ones. The more you get used to hitting those, they get just as easy to hit as the closer ones.


----------



## drj1950

Those were the 2 things the other day that was what was holding me back.I'd have one good gun then the second gun was no good.It was so slow I rode by myself for a long time and there was no car in back of me so the training area didn't reset and I couldn't turn around and shoot,That may be the key because in my 3 best rides I was over 140,000 in the training area,is it possble to score higher then that?


----------



## MIB999999

i swore i would never use two guns at once but i think that might just be the ticket to maxxing out two guns in one trip. Since i know the targets to hit, i will have to see if it is just a matter of aimming two guns at the same target to max out both. I will try this next time i go.


----------



## drj1950

I tried both guns at the same time a few times the other day,it didn't go so good, I'll have to really improve with my left hand.


----------



## phamton

This has always what worked for me.  Once the first gun gets to 900,00 put it down and then begin shooting with the second gun.  Then at the end, push the red button for both guns for the bonus.  You don't need to have the first gun maxed out first if you are planning on using the bonus on it.


----------



## drj1950

I did try that in a way the other day,I had a bad gun switched to the second gun and got the bonus on both,I didn't max on either gun but with two better guns who knows,that was one thing I was going to try next time.I've been close to 900,000 at the scan so its possible


----------



## cigar95

Hi gang - going back to Universal in a couple weeks for the first time in two years.  Last time, the tips allowed me to raise my best from 216k to 459k - still paltry, but not too bad for one who only visits every two years or so.

This time, I'm going to focus on improving using some of the newer tips about the training area, and trying to catch the drop-down aliens.

The descriptions are really helpful - I've just caught up on the last ten pages since my last visit - but I'm wondering if somewhere on the web one might find *pictures *of these various targets.  With all the stuff in the attraction, things happen so fast that it's hard to remember just from word descriptions, especially after the ambush scene when things start to get really busy.

I know the attraction is supposedly "no photography allowed" - but that doesn't mean photos don't exist!

thanks for any info.

Nicholas


----------



## drj1950

Going for my birthday next Monday going to try the double max out.Did go to Disney a couple of weeks ago got 750,000 on buzz after 1 ride.A little bit down the road I will be riding a lot April 5 and 6th would like to try to max out the whole car.


----------



## drj1950

rode for a few hours yesterday,did not get the double max out but came close high of 825,000 on the second gun many 650,000.I'm glad I asked because I did use the bonus for both guns.I tried to shoot with both guns at the same time and it was a disaster,going again in 25 days though


----------



## oliver200137724

Went to US last week for spring break and got my highest score so far.  it was 459,555.  I was so excited. the tips really helped. I know it isn't as high as most but it was my highest score.  WOOHOO.


----------



## Metro West

oliver200137724 said:


> Went to US last week for spring break and got my highest score so far.  it was 459,555.  I was so excited. the tips really helped. I know it isn't as high as most but it was my highest score.  WOOHOO.


That's always a good thing!


----------



## Ileana

I suck at MIB, but DH is really good at it!  His highest score was 650k when we went in March. 

Now the question is....do I tell him about these tips?!  

My own personal best is 160k


----------



## bubba's mom

Ileana said:


> I suck at MIB, but DH is really good at it!  His highest score was 650k when we went in March.
> 
> *Now the question is....do I tell him about these tips?!  *
> 
> My own personal best is 160k



  NO!!! Study yourself and the look on his face when _you _finally beat _him _will be priceless!


----------



## Ileana

bubba's mom said:


> NO!!! Study yourself and the look on his face when _you _finally beat _him _will be priceless!



You should have seen him when I actually got the bonus (for ONCE in my life) - I thought he was going to cry


----------



## bubba's mom

Ileana said:


> You should have seen him when I actually got the bonus (for ONCE in my life) - I thought he was going to cry


----------



## drj1950

I give tips to anyone who asks me,most times they will share them with whoever they are with


----------



## damo

I always beat DH on MIB.  That's why it is one of his least favourite rides!  DS, however just about always maxes out.  He tried last vacation to ride with his eyes closed.  That is his new challenge.  You've got to have a really good gun with working sound to be able to do that challenge!


----------



## drj1950

Funny you should bring that up Damo I was thinking about that the other day if it could be done with your eyes closed,it would be very hard I'm sure.Some times just to make it interesting I don't shoot at certain things and still try to max out.


----------



## Metro West

I've tried and tried but I just can't max out. Phamton and her husband even showed me stuff to shoot and I still can't!


----------



## drj1950

You're not the only one. I've ridden with dozens of people who wanted to ride with me to show the max out,I improve their score by hundrends of thousands but I don't believe anyone I've shown as maxed out yet.One family has come close thoug, I rode with them last year and when I was there in March my car lost to their car(the first time in years that happened,I didn't recognize them until they talked to me at the end) I think their high score was just over 925,000.It really just takes practice


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I've tried and tried but I just can't max out. Phamton and her husband even showed me stuff to shoot and I still can't!



 

class   with instructor phamton when we arrive


----------



## ChrisFL

I hit 520,000 a few weeks ago, then the next time I went I only got 250,000...the reason why? the 2 people next to me, probably from some rural area of the midwest somewhere, sat on the ride looking totally clueless as to what is going on and didn't even figure out they are supposed to pick up the gun until halfway through the ride!!


----------



## Metro West

ChrisFL said:


> I hit 520,000 a few weeks ago, then the next time I went I only got 250,000...the reason why? the 2 people next to me, probably from some rural area of the midwest somewhere, sat on the ride looking totally clueless as to what is going on and didn't even figure out they are supposed to pick up the gun until halfway through the ride!!


----------



## drj1950

In feb I had someone next to me not pick up the gun,I maxed at the six against one,he was still staring off into space so I picked up his gun and got 400,000 on his gun he looked at me strange like he didn't know where he was at.


----------



## MIB999999

ChrisFL said:


> I hit 520,000 a few weeks ago, then the next time I went I only got 250,000...the reason why? the 2 people next to me, probably from some rural area of the midwest somewhere, sat on the ride looking totally clueless as to what is going on and didn't even figure out they are supposed to pick up the gun until halfway through the ride!!



so why did people not shooting in your car affect your own score?

Was it like a train wreck and you just could not take your eyes off of it??


----------



## drj1950

I try to block out the people on the side of me,going in 5 days ,anyone else riding than?


----------



## ChrisFL

MIB999999 said:


> so why did people not shooting in your car affect your own score?
> 
> Was it like a train wreck and you just could not take your eyes off of it??




you got it , it just bothered me, I wanted to say something but I didn't...


----------



## Ileana

We had some teenagers get in our car that told us they hoped we brought our "A" game with us 

My paltry ~90k score was higher than any score they got & DH got about 550k that go around :rofl:

The were amazed at his score


----------



## bubba's mom

Ileana said:


> We had some teenagers get in our car that told us *they hoped we brought our "A" game with us *
> 
> My paltry ~90k score was higher than any score they got & DH got about 550k that go around :rofl:
> 
> The were amazed at his score



   Now THAT woulda been a sight!


----------



## rick1235

Thanks for the tips.  When I go to universal Studios I will try it.  thanks


----------



## drj1950

I ride with a lot of teenagers who when we get in the car are talking all kinds of smack,then they see my score and either one of two things happen,they get very quiet or they start yelling to their friends look at this guys score.Once when waiting in line some teens were telling each other how they were going to beat the others and the TMs heard them and saw I was going to be in the car with them,they told them you won't beat the guy in back of you.They ignored me until the end of section 2 when one of them glanced at my score which was about 600,000 then he said they weren't lying I said no they weren't.


----------



## drj1950

Spent this morning trying the double max out,hitting the wall at around 500,00o even though I've had more if I got two great guns it didn't appear as if I was going to get much faster so I took a few rides and changed my pattern and was averaging between 600,000 and 700,000 on the second gun until the crowds showed up and no second gun so now I have to go back to work on my speed more with the new pattern.It really helped to talk it out with all of you,it seems as if the only way to do it is getting both bonus on both guns and on the inside seat on the red side.


----------



## Metro West

rick1235 said:


> Thanks for the tips.  When I go to universal Studios I will try it.  thanks


----------



## wabashparker

I was there about 2 weeks ago and didn't pick up my gun until after the training sequence. the 2 guys sitting next to me thought i was retarded, until i scored 752k throughout the rest of the ride. As we were walking off, he the guy looked at me and said " Kid must work here or somethin"


----------



## drj1950

When I was there the other day a few people thought I worked there.Most people look at me strange when I put my gun back until they see the all 9s


----------



## Metro West

drj1950 said:


> When I was there the other day a few people thought I worked there.Most people look at me strange when I put my gun back until they see the all 9s


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Corryn

drj1950 said:


> When I was there the other day a few people thought I worked there.Most people look at me strange when I put my gun back until they see the all 9s


"....I grabbed my .9 all I heard were shells 
Falling 
on the concrete real fast..."
Sorry, couldn't resist That's the first thing I thought of while reading your post 

I have to say that I checked out this thread before our trip with our friends back in '06 and the tips really worked!!!
DH and DH's BF are both NYC police officers and they're pretty good with their target training police stuff (whatever they do).  So the first time we all rode together, I got something like 700,000.  They were both like, Duh!
So of course we had to ride it again and again and again and again until they beat my score - they couldn't have Corryn beat them, oh, no!
So after the third or fourth time I broke down and told them our little secret.....they both smoked me afterwards like a cheap cigar 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## MIB999999

Rough day today at the MIB shooting range. 

First gun flashed and made noise but no red dot unless you constantly smacked it. still scored 815,000 but very frustrating. 

Second gun no noise, only flash and a very very narrow scoring range. Your dot had to be on the sensor and be there for 1 count before the flash would occur. 

Third gun was a narrow beam for scoring and then the dot disappeared as well. scored 935,000 but no one else in the car scored over 45,000 so we were rated as bug bait. 

Not my day so i left to try the new simpson ride


----------



## drj1950

I think I had those guns last week,I had to smack a couple of them and I was about mid 800,000 also.It was hard to tell people the gun doesn't work when I'm smacking it and your score is 10 times theirs.May take another trip to MIB this next Sunday.


----------



## bubba's mom

Sounds like MIB needs to rehab....their _guns_...


----------



## drj1950

I always tell the TM at the end the gun doesn't work, they are pretty fast at replacing them.Almost everyone there knows me so they know I know it really is a bad gun,I have rode with people who tell me the gun doesn't work and I can see they are no where near shooting at the sensors.I try to help then out as much as I can.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> I always tell the TM at the end the gun doesn't work, they are pretty fast at replacing them.Almost everyone there knows me so they know I know it really is a bad gun,I have rode with people who tell me the gun doesn't work and I can see they are no where near shooting at the sensors.I try to help then out as much as I can.



DITTO THAT. When i first noticed a bad gun and only got 800,000 i thought they will never believe me. But they all pretty well know me by now and when i tell them a gun is malfunctioning they pay attention.


----------



## t-and-a

MIB999999 said:


> DITTO THAT. When i first noticed a bad gun and only got 800,000 i thought they will never believe me. But they all pretty well know me by now and when i tell them a gun is malfunctioning they pay attention.



Where have you been? I haven't seen you around here in ages!


----------



## MIB999999

t-and-a said:


> Where have you been? I haven't seen you around here in ages!



Very busy at this time of year on the tree farm.


----------



## lrauers

Where can I find the basic MIB tips? I dont' think I need a ton of information but I'd like enough to have the upper hand so I can get a higher score than the rest of my family!!


----------



## drj1950

Everything you need to know is in this thread but for something fast if you aim at most everything on the second story you will beat your family I'm sure


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> Everything you need to know is in this thread but for something fast if you aim at most everything on the second story you will beat your family I'm sure



of course not all things on the second floor score points so RTH. (read the handbook) no pain no gain


----------



## phamton

My advice is to make sure you hold the trigger down the whole time.  You get points every tenth shot even if you miss.  So just keep the trigger pulled even if you aren't shooting at anything.  The other advice is to push the red button as soon as you are facing the big, big bug at the end of the ride.  Just push and hold it down and you will get the bonus points of 100,000.

You can get 145,000 points even if you don't hit a thing on the whole ride:  The 45,000 for keeping the trigger down and the 100,000 bonus.

Obscure targets usually have more points.  Don't aim at the big aliens but find a small alien or target.  Once you hit the target just stay on that target as long as you can.  You can get multiple shots on the same target.


----------



## bubba's mom

phamton said:


> My advice is to make sure you hold the trigger down the whole time.  You get points every tenth shot even if you miss.  So just keep the trigger pulled even if you aren't shooting at anything.  the other advice is to push the red button as soon as you are facing the big, big bug at the end of the ride.  Just push and hold it down and you will get the bonus points of 100,000.
> 
> You can get 145,000 pounts even if you don't hit a thing on the whole ride.  The 45,000 for keeping the trigger down and the 100,000 bonus.
> 
> Obscure targets usually have more points.  Don't aim at the big aliens but find a small alien or target.  Once you hit the target just stay on that target as long as you can.  You can get multiple shots on the same target.




For a nutshell.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job!!


----------



## MsDisney

Go for eyes too...in a nutshell.

Them there trees have eyes!  Hey, so do the parking meters...things that glow green, often score some good points!

Of course, after you are scanned, the other vehicles exhaust port (on the top, back of the vehicle) can usually be hit straight on, but if you're in a good seat, you can continue (and sometimes begin!) hitting their port from the side.  If you hear a sound that is like two swords hitting (that's what I think it sounds like), you're hitting something and getting points usually.  Sometimes the sound isn't working, so your gun will (should) also light up when you are on a target.

Karen


----------



## bubba's mom

MsDisney said:


> Go for eyes too...in a nutshell.
> 
> Them there trees have eyes!  Hey, so do the parking meters...things that glow green, often score some good points!
> 
> Of course, *after you are scanned, the other vehicles exhaust port (on the top, back of the vehicle) can usually be hit straight on, but if you're in a good seat, you can continue (and sometimes begin!) hitting their port from the side. * If you hear a sound that is like two swords hitting (that's what I think it sounds like), you're hitting something and getting points usually.  Sometimes the sound isn't working, so your gun will (should) also light up when you are on a target.
> 
> Karen




DH always try to get the 'good' end


----------



## drj1950

Shame on me for forgetting the basics, this was all great advice.I've been so involved in the double max out I lost track of the building blocks.


----------



## MsDisney

bubba's mom said:


> DH always try to get the 'good' end



 

Well, that's one of the perks to living with MIB9's.  How would it look if he (at 6'4" and I at 5'5") tried that?  He has an image to uphold.  So, with him, he let's me sit where I need to cuz there is no living with me otherwise!   


I haven't ridden anywhere near the number of times as some of these guys.  I don't have the photographic memory or the attention to detail.  I can max out, but I don't take it for granted!  I'm not sure I've maxed out from every seat, I'm almost certain I haven't.  But, so long as I get the suit I'm happy.   

Karen


----------



## drj1950

I ride by myself a lot so when I'm next to someone 6' 4"(you know who I'm talking about)at 5'1" it takes a adjustment  My family rarely rides in the same car no one likes the middle seat.There are plus and minus to all seats but I have maxed on every seat.


----------



## MIB999999

bubba's mom said:


> DH always try to get the 'good' end



Let him ride with me and i will take the middle seat front row and he will think he has discovered a new "good" end.


----------



## MIB999999

MsDisney said:


> But, so long as I get the suit I'm happy.
> 
> Karen




i prefer her without the suit


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:


> You can get 145,000 points even if you don't hit a thing on the whole ride:  The 45,000 for keeping the trigger down and the 100,000 bonus.



when i went thru and shot only the ceiling of the ride i got 20,050 points. How come your ceiling shots got more points than mine did??


----------



## Foladar

I'm going tomorrow, my high score was in the 500k range.  I always aim for the window guys near the middle of the ride (Maybe start/mid area) and I'll aim for the parking meters now (is that in the beginning too?) but what others are "must gets" besides the exhaust port? 

 Also, if you press the red button down, and hold it, you can still get the 100k? I alwasy smash the button over and over until it goes, it usually atleast throws half the riders off if you aren't suppose to do it that way, LOL


----------



## phamton

About the bonus: If you hold it down, you're more apt to get it.  If you hit it over and over again, someone else might sneak in between your pressing the button and lock you out.


----------



## bubba's mom

phamton said:


> About the bonus: If you hold it down, you're more apt to get it.  If you hit it over and over again, someone else might sneak in between your pressing the button and lock you out.


----------



## MsDisney

phamton said:


> About the bonus: If you hold it down, you're more apt to get it.  If you hit it over and over again, someone else might sneak in between your pressing the button and lock you out.



Unless they changed something or I'm senile, more than one person can get the bonus....but I agree that holding it down is best because I'm not sure exactly what moment it happens....and it still doesn't always.   

Karen


----------



## phamton

MsDisney said:


> Unless they changed something or I'm senile, more than one person can get the bonus....but I agree that holding it down is best because I'm not sure exactly what moment it happens....and it still doesn't always.
> 
> Karen


  You are correct.  If everyone has the button pushed before it says "push the red button," then everyone will get the bonus.  After he says "push the red button", the first person who pushes it locks everyone else out.  That's why it's important to have the button pushed before he says to push it.


----------



## Metro West

phamton said:


> You are correct.  If everyone has the button pushed before it says "push the red button," then everyone will get the bonus.  After he says "push the red button", the first person who pushes it locks everyone else out.  That's why it's important to have the button pushed before he says to push it.


That's good to know.


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:


> You are correct.  If everyone has the button pushed before it says "push the red button," then everyone will get the bonus.  After he says "push the red button", the first person who pushes it locks everyone else out.  That's why it's important to have the button pushed before he says to push it.



Why would you need the red button??


----------



## alexb0923

I think you should stay at the best resort.


----------



## Hedy

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Metro West

Hedy said:


> Thanks for the tips!


Have a good time and make sure to let us know what your score was.


----------



## macraven

MIB999999 said:


> Why would you need the red button??



because i am blonde........
and when i rode with phamton, i needed that red button to save face.........


----------



## d4est

I just printed out 10 pages of instructions and hints.  Reading material for my Ds10, who always says I cheat if I get a higher score than him.  Very competive!

The neatest thing I learned was about the "press the red button" moment.  He got to the point where he was so mad that he wasn't getting the bonus and wanted me to tell him when to do it.  So as I when it was time I'd tell him.  Of course, I'd be pushing the button as I said it--not knowing I was locking him out!  Of course it didn't work for him and he'd be soooo mad!  Now I know....


----------



## Christysuelouise

Hi Guys! 
   Long time, no see! If you've been at the MIB lately, you may have noticed I haven't been around... that's because I transferred to Jaws. I'm a Skipper now, not an agent anymore. Come over and visit me one day when you get trigger blisters and can't shoot anymore. (Oh, and for the record, I did at least manage to max out on both tracks before I transferred away, so I'm not a rookie anymore  )


----------



## best at MIB #1

Ok...umm let me just say that i got 400,000 with two guns...but i cant get 999,999 with 1....which pisses me off.....my best with 1 gun is 865,000. i do have a very good strategy for getting 999,999. but i always get a broken gun gr, well hopefully i will get it next time i go.....sometime from l8 october to early november....so if u see some1 with a 4 person family around that time doing amazingly good around that time, well thats mite be me.....no offence but most ppl are horrible at that game, sorry but i just had to put it.


----------



## MIB999999

best at MIB #1 said:


> Ok...umm let me just say that i got 400,000 with two guns...but i cant get 999,999 with 1....which pisses me off.....my best with 1 gun is 865,000. i do have a very good strategy for getting 999,999. but i always get a broken gun gr, well hopefully i will get it next time i go.....sometime from l8 october to early november....so if u see some1 with a 4 person family around that time doing amazingly good around that time, well thats mite be me.....no offence but most ppl are horrible at that game, sorry but i just had to put it.



Listen up wet behind the ears! Any "very good strategy for getting 999,999" that does not score 999,999 and has to blame it on the gun is not a "good" strategy. I do not know what you are calling a broken gun, but there are those out there that can max out consistently with a gun that does not make a sound and does not flash when you score points. A gun that will not register any points and has no red dot at all is what i call a broken gun. A broken gun may happen occasionally but certainly not every trip through. I suggest you start working more on your execution than you do on your excuses. Welcome to Halloween Horror Nights on the MIB thread.


----------



## drj1950

I was going to jump in before but I held back.Its true some of us have maxed out with every gun many times over


----------



## MsDisney

MIB9's isn't one to hold back!   

I know that when I was a young grasshopper learning the ropes, I had real problems when guns wouldn't register with light or sound, and heaven help me when I couldn't find my dot (I usually use the wall as you enter the crash area to see how straight my gun is shooting - gotta love when it's practically hitting the ceiling instead of straight ahead!)   There are times when a gun just doesn't work well tho, and that's frustrating!  I know alot of us hit plateaus  early on and it was frustrating!  I think we would get stuck always going for the same targets and sometimes you have to consciously try to change it up a bit, perhaps.  

The best of the best are the ones who can hit 9's every run, no matter what seat, no matter what gun.  I'm pretty good, but I don't fit into that category. 

The majority of people who you encounter on the ride, are not going to be good at it simply because they are tourists who are not obsessed with saving the universe like my husband and a few others around here, but anyone consistently getting over 600,000 has real potential!    

You'll get there one day, when you're ready!  Then a "broken" gun will not be a challenge any longer!  

Karen / MsDis


----------



## drj1950

My name is Joe and I'm obessed its been 4 months since my last ride but in the last 2 years I've rode on MIB more than a 1,000 times


----------



## MsDisney

drj1950 said:


> My name is Joe and I'm obessed its been 4 months since my last ride but in the last 2 years I've rode on MIB more than a 1,000 times




Which reminds me, the first step is admitting you have a problem, and only then can you begin to work through it!  A critical step indeed!   

4 months?     That's a long time for the obsessed!  

Karen / MsDis


----------



## drj1950

We gave up our passes the cost of gas was going to high to go all the time,maybe some day we will be back


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> We gave up our passes the cost of gas was going to high to go all the time,maybe some day we will be back



Gas may be high but walking is never crowded 

Maybe i should post my weekly scores just to drive you nuts 

Let me know next time you find enough spare change for gas and MsDis and i will try to meet up with your tribe


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

Christysuelouise said:


> Hi Guys!
> Long time, no see! If you've been at the MIB lately, you may have noticed I haven't been around... that's because I transferred to Jaws. I'm a Skipper now, not an agent anymore. Come over and visit me one day when you get trigger blisters and can't shoot anymore. (Oh, and for the record, I did at least manage to max out on both tracks before I transferred away, so I'm not a rookie anymore  )




How is working at The Studios?  Do you know a guy with the last name Rothenberg?


----------



## MIB999999

somehow i just can not picture Christy Sue shooting a shark with a shot gun. 
11/23/08 Right side easier to max out on than the left. Exhaust ports not scoring very well or even registering.


----------



## drj1950

was going to post the other day,gas is way down now and looks like there are going to deals on the APs so I might be back at MIB again soon.


----------



## Metro West

drj1950 said:


> was going to post the other day,gas is way down now and looks like there are going to deals on the APs so I might be back at MIB again soon.


----------



## phamton

Well, I think I redeemed myself today.  i rode MIB three times and maxed out all 3 times before the big,big bug.

I've heard mentioned in other threads (possibly on another board) that the fog wasn't working in the big, big bug but it was working today when I went on.

After I maxed out, I did pick up the second gun to see if the sensors on the big bug were working.  Even after hitting the sensors several times, I was only able to rack up 2,000 points. I guess the days are gone where you could really rack up some points on the big, big bug.  Also one of the windows with the blinds that open and close wasn't working (the blinds were closed) and a few other effects in that general area weren't working.


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:


> Well, I think I redeemed myself today.  i rode MIB three times and maxed out all 3 times before the big,big bug.
> 
> I've heard mentioned in other threads (possibly on another board) that the fog wasn't working in the big, big bug but it was working today when I went on.
> 
> After I maxed out, I did pick up the second gun to see if the sensors on the big bug were working.  Even after hitting the sensors several times, I was only able to rack up 2,000 points. I guess the days are gone where you could really rack up some points on the big, big bug.  Also one of the windows with the blinds that open and close wasn't working (the blinds were closed) and a few other effects in that general area weren't working.



remember the days when you had to have everything working and a great gun just to even have a prayer of maxing out!!


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:


> remember the days when you had to have everything working and a great gun just to even have a prayer of maxing out!!



Yes, I sure do.  I remember the first time I rode MIB and got 45,000 which was enough to beat everyone in my family.


----------



## drj1950

I remember those days,I"ve been on many times when the blinds didn't open,its about my favorite target.Hoping to get back soon


----------



## pixeegrl

Having a "blast!" Thanks for the tips our family of 5 got 6 bonuses today (hubby had 2 guns) and we got galaxy defender two out four times!And our oldest won 3/4 times on the ride , I WON ONCE.


----------



## pixeegrl

Okay, our last day there I'm not even sure how many times we rode but it is everyone's favorite! This was our first trip and our average for a car of 5 using 6 guns (sometimes it was better to just use 5) was around 201, 000. Gotta study up for 2011!!!


----------



## muffyn

is there somewhere that has pictures of the targets to go along with the guide?  for those of us who don't go that often its hard to visualize what ttargets are what.


----------



## drj1950

I've seen videos on youtube and universal excitement do not know if they are still there but I didn't think they were very helpful it goes to fast to really signal things out.I've ridden with people who read the guide but they were able to get a better picture as I pointed the targets out to them


----------



## drj1950

Just looked at you tube and there are lots more than the last time I looked and better quality too


----------



## drj1950

Bought passes the other day went on Mib on the 2nd had a great time


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> Bought passes the other day went on Mib on the 2nd had a great time



did they let you buy them at the renewal rate, or did you have to pay full price?


----------



## drj1950

Bought one preferred pass at the AAA price then 2 power passes which are almost the same price as a renew price only about 15 days were blacked out.going during a weekday soon to work on 2 guns then have to see the line up for the MG concerts to see which weekend to go.


----------



## drj1950

I forgot, on our first ride our daughter kind of thought I would not max out since it had been almost 8 months, she rode in back of me and at the scan I had about 900,000 I didn't even turn around I knew she had seen it


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> I forgot, on our first ride our daughter kind of thought I would not max out since it had been almost 8 months, she rode in back of me and at the scan I had about 900,000 I didn't even turn around I knew she had seen it



just like riding a bicycle


----------



## drj1950

Michele and Nicole Maxed out just after me.We still try to ride in different cars.


----------



## muffyn

dogg2727 said:


> Edward's MIB Handbook Version 4.0



is there an updated webpage since this has closed down?


----------



## muffyn

another question

since many of the older posted links no longer work

do any of you have or know of websites that have still pictures of the ride? especially the sensors?


----------



## MIB999999

muffyn said:


> another question
> 
> since many of the older posted links no longer work
> 
> do any of you have or know of websites that have still pictures of the ride? especially the sensors?



You can always do it the way us old timers did it. Ride the ride without worring about your score and see where on or around each alien the gun scores. then look closely for the sensor or sensor area. some are disguised and others are in plain sight. 

I would pay full price for a V.I.P. tour if they let me walk thru MIB only with all the lights on so can inspect each alien for the sensor location.


----------



## drj1950

I just looked for pictures not finding much.If you read through the tips here then watch youtube video it will help greatly


----------



## muffyn

drj1950 said:


> I just looked for pictures not finding much.If you read through the tips here then watch youtube video it will help greatly




are there a couple videos you recommend?

I have looked at many & read the tips, but couldn't find many what/where there is to match.   ( I must be watching the blurriest shakiest things ever.)

could not find pictures of 'what' aliens in practice zone on left wall to hit ( yea, I know you guys say self explainitory,, easy for you guys..)
nor could find picture of dog on newstand??
& some thing about blinds & eyes?
I have been on this ride a few dozen times ( yea not nearly like the rest of you)  & for some reason not have been in left lane .
this ride does go pretty quick for those of us who can't spend all day on it. ( as much as "I" would like)

c'mon throw a bone out here, thats the reason for this tips thread anyway right? how much more secrets can you hold on to? you already give out of a walk thru ,>> the handbook already<<,,
some of us need a decoder ring.  

 pretty please? 
I just need some guidance on what the heck 
"are" these aliens?  & does no good when "I" know what to hit but am shooting them in the foot & get no points


----------



## drj1950

There are two targets in the practice area that are the most important,the first alien on the wall on your left side,the in section 2 Bobby is the most important of the whole bunch,he bobs back and forth between 2 openings on your left(green side).If you are on the !st of the 2 set of cars this area will reset and you can look back and still shoot after you have passed by,my high for this area is about 170,000.
 In the crash area there are many more points to be had,the most are the second story blinds one is on the left(green side) just past the fire hydrant the middle window.The second blind is just past you staight ahead,on the second floor both will score points the blinds on the left will make a glass breaking sound when hit.Just beyond this on the right will be a fair sized alien holding a gun the sensor in on the lower part of the gun,then just beyond him in the last second story window just before the water jet is a sensor on that window sill.You asked about Frank,he can only be hit from the red side he is in the newsstand on your right,he can only be scored on once,not many points.
 As you pass the scan look up on the green side there are 2 aliens on the red side just one the sensors are on the left beam and just beyond the alien these are the most point perhaps in the whole ride.On the red side there are two posters with green eyes,just like in the practice area if you are in the !st car these will reset so keep shooting,this was how I maxed the first time with the posters.I should backtrack here and say look for everything with the green eyes the trees just before the scan have many worth many points.
 Hate to be so long winded but these are the biggest things to look for.Did this confuse you more?Or help?


----------



## drj1950

I would love to go on that VIP tour also


----------



## drj1950

I know its hard to read this then put it to use,it took a few times to figure it out then I was maxing out(daughter did max first)but it took my first ride with MIB999999 to see how fast it could be done(thanks)


----------



## MIB999999

muffyn said:


> are there a couple videos you recommend?
> 
> I have looked at many & read the tips, but couldn't find many what/where there is to match.   ( I must be watching the blurriest shakiest things ever.)
> 
> could not find pictures of 'what' aliens in practice zone on left wall to hit ( yea, I know you guys say self explainitory,, easy for you guys..)
> nor could find picture of dog on newstand??
> & some thing about blinds & eyes?
> I have been on this ride a few dozen times ( yea not nearly like the rest of you)  & for some reason not have been in left lane .
> this ride does go pretty quick for those of us who can't spend all day on it. ( as much as "I" would like)
> 
> c'mon throw a bone out here, thats the reason for this tips thread anyway right? how much more secrets can you hold on to? you already give out of a walk thru ,>> the handbook already<<,,
> some of us need a decoder ring.
> 
> pretty please?
> I just need some guidance on what the heck
> "are" these aliens?  & does no good when "I" know what to hit but am shooting them in the foot & get no points




Unfortunatly there are not many bones left to throw. Even though i am a crumudgeon, i have been know to ride thru with "newbies" and old timers both, sit side by side, and i will point out all the tragets. If it helps i will go thru and shoot and you watch. Or you go thru and shoot and i will watch and then we get on again and we will use one gun only to point out the targets and the visible sensors. This can only be done in the early morning when there are not a lot of dots all over the place from other riders. If you have a weekend day you will be there first thing in the morning, (this means in line before the gates open) i will meet up with you. I am sure if drj1950 is going to be there he will do the same. It is fun for us oldtimers to ride with others that max out and watch what targets they hit.


----------



## drj1950

I was just on looking at some old pictures(i did find them )trying to figure out the best way to post them to you.Are you a local?I will be riding a few times in the next 45 days but it will be during the week,just drop a line here so I know,will not be there on a weekend until March as it stands now


----------



## muffyn

MIB999999 said:


> Unfortunatly there are not many bones left to throw. Even though i am a crumudgeon, i have been know to ride thru with "newbies" and old timers both,  If you have a weekend day you will be there first thing in the morning, (this means in line before the gates open) i will meet up with you. I am sure if drj1950 is going to be there he will do the same. It is fun for us oldtimers to ride with others that max out and watch what targets they hit.





drj1950 said:


> I was just on looking at some old pictures(i did find them )trying to figure out the best way to post them to you.Are you a local?I will be riding a few times in the next 45 days but it will be during the week,just drop a line here so I know,will not be there on a weekend until March as it stands now



gee thanks guys.
no I am not a local.
we are planning to visit the week of feb 1st. but am unsure of itinerary.
our next planned visit is 10/10  
I will certainly get back to you, ,,,now to convince hubby that we could use the help..... 

& wow I am proud of myself ,, I actually figured out how to mutiquote


----------



## MIB999999

rode in the early morning 2/15/09. only the left side running. at the scan i realized i would not have an opposing exhaust port to hit!!! 

had to kick it into gear and switch to alternative targets to max out. 

on second ride thru i had a brand new gun. 
it was really nice.


----------



## drj1950

I rode twice the last 10 days and had the same thing,I did ask Mike, the guy in charge when they were going to run the red side he told me over the weekend.I'm sure you were there early so maybe it ran later in the day.Last week after the first hour more people came and they would not let me go again thru the single line I asked when they were going to open it up they told me about 3,there were all kinds of empty seats,I said nicely maybe I should talk to guest service so I left to join the regular line outside,my wife was on the outside in the front and she said they talked to the front right then and by the time I got out there the single line had opened up.I knew they were cutting back but not to that extent.


----------



## mikehm93

hey, so I'm a teenager (I'm 15) and from New York but everytime i come to visit, MIB is my favorite ride. I consistently score over 500,000, my highest being 925,000, but I can't seem to score any points on the green track from the end of the training session until the glass breaking alien. I'm hoping somebody from these boards will be there tomorrow, as that is when I'm going, and you can point yourself out to me somehow.. I don't know how I'd recognize any of you. i really want to max out my first time but from reading the guide i feel like i'll need to see it in person with help, so anything you guys could do would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drj1950

I have to work tomorrow so I will not be there,but shoot at the fire hydrant and the baby in the carrage.Straight ahead of these two is my favorite target in the area the middle window on the second floor above the large aliens this is not working all the time but lots of points there.


----------



## mikehm93

thank you, also, where do i shoot the baby? i always try but i never seem to hit it


----------



## MIB999999

look at the side of the carriage where the canopy meets the side. the sensor is there. the baby alien will pop-up but that does not score any points. shoot that sensor again and the alien will light up and points will be had. You are missing the alien on the second floor, far window, immediately to your left. look at the lower left corner and lower right corner of the window and you will see a red dot in each corner. that is the sensor and this guy scores big points


----------



## drj1950

Have they run the red side at all?Hope to be back a couple times in March


----------



## damo

drj1950 said:


> Have they run the red side at all?Hope to be back a couple times in March



We just got back.  Most of the time they are running just the one side.  A few days, they had both sides going.  One day, they started with just one side and by 11 am there was a 60 minute wait and the express line was backed up all the way to the building entrance.  So stupid.  It was really annoying riding with only one side and having no exhaust port.


----------



## drj1950

I understand times are bad but this is the wrong thing to do,if you wait 60 minutes in line you get a person who will not be happy and thus not willing to come back.Maybe they think its all new visitors and do not know how fast it can be.


----------



## noice

If there is only one cart running, after the scanner you can turn back and shoot your own cart for 20k a hit.  You can continue doing it until the hot dog cart. It is kind of annoying, because it causes you to spin out a few times, but is still worth a decent amount of points.  

Also the ride kept freezing today, about 30% of the time. 

Highest score of the day for me was 960k  so close.


----------



## damo

drj1950 said:


> I understand times are bad but this is the wrong thing to do,if you wait 60 minutes in line you get a person who will not be happy and thus not willing to come back.Maybe they think its all new visitors and do not know how fast it can be.



Usually, we go on MIB multiple times a day during our vacations.  It is a highlight.  This past week, we went once a day.  What a bummer.


----------



## MIB999999

noice said:


> If there is only one cart running, after the scanner you can turn back and shoot your own cart for 20k a hit.  You can continue doing it until the hot dog cart. It is kind of annoying, because it causes you to spin out a few times, but is still worth a decent amount of points.
> 
> Also the ride kept freezing today, about 30% of the time.
> 
> Highest score of the day for me was 960k  so close.



SHOOTING YOUR OWN EXHAUST PORT IS LIKE CHEATING AT SOLITAIRE. with the one side not running it is a good time to expand your horizons and find the alternative targets to shoot at and still max out before the big bug


----------



## drj1950

When I saw this last night I knew who would reply.I rarely even shoot at the other car I've maxed out by then.


----------



## macraven

MIB999999 said:


> *SHOOTING YOUR OWN EXHAUST PORT IS LIKE CHEATING AT SOLITAIRE.* with the one side not running it is a good time to expand your horizons and find the alternative targets to shoot at and still max out before the big bug




phamton's former tag............


----------



## MIB999999

macraven said:


> phamton's former tag............



and a good one it was. 

how about shooting your own exhaust port is like Wall Street selling dirivatives!


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> When I saw this last night I knew who would reply.I rarely even shoot at the other car I've maxed out by then.



i could not just let it go and disappoint you!


----------



## damo

MIB999999 said:


> SHOOTING YOUR OWN EXHAUST PORT IS LIKE CHEATING AT SOLITAIRE. with the one side not running it is a good time to expand your horizons and find the alternative targets to shoot at and still max out before the big bug



I got 969,000.  There must be some better targets in that last room.  The problem with such long lines, is that it is hard to ride it more than a few times a day.  When you only get to the parks for one four day trip a year, that doesn't make for much expanding of horizons.

We normally go down the same week every year.  This is the first year that we have encountered lines like this.


----------



## noice

Well not all of us are masters at solitaire. 

After riding mib after an hour wait, me and my friend decided to try the single riders line.  We virtually walked on every time, and all 5 times we did it, we were put in the same cart.  But yeah, if you are in a large group, the wait times are killer.


----------



## drj1950

We only go in the single line.If we do get the same car we all shoot at different targets


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> We only go in the single line.If we do get the same car we all shoot at different targets




but do you all max out by shooting different targets??


----------



## drj1950

All three of us have only maxed out a couple of times in the same car,much harder for the person in the middle seat works better if we are not in the same row.The daughter shoots at different targets that I do so if we are in the same car its a lot easier


----------



## Metro West

drj1950 said:


> All three of us have only maxed out a couple of times in the same car,much harder for the person in the middle seat works better if we are not in the same row.The daughter shoots at different targets that I do so if we are in the same car its a lot easier


I_ still_ can't max out!


----------



## drj1950

I'm pretty sure I can get you to max out I'll be at universal on the 27 and 28,I'll show you everything to get you over the hump


----------



## Metro West

drj1950 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can get you to max out I'll be at universal on the 27 and 28,I'll show you everything to get you over the hump


Phamton showed me before...it's a lost cause but thanks for the offer.


----------



## MIB999999

Phamton is a nice easy teacher. Maybe you need a drill sargent type


----------



## Metro West

MIB999999 said:


> Phamton is a nice easy teacher. Maybe you need a drill sargent type


Could be.


----------



## drj1950

Rode for a few hours today.Before they opened up the red side at 10 30 there was close to a hour wait at the same time they opened up the single line.Two good stories today,I was all ready to load with a family of four and one girl didn't look to good as we were about to load she looked REAL sick and said she couldn't go on.Last year my daughter and I were just in back of someone at Toy story mania who did get sick and it was a mess so anyway the family that waited for about 45 minutes all left and I rode the car by myself.
 later on I rode in a car with a family of 4 and a teenage boy he asked the kids if they would like to spin a lot the first thing I thought of was Phantom and MIB999999 would not like to see this I waited to see what he was going to shoot at and at the six against one he had 30,000 so he had not learned to do that by reading this thread.Be back at MIB in 13 days


----------



## MIB999999

One thing for sure. No matter how good you think you are at something, there is always someone coming down the road that will be better. 

You ride with me and want to shoot your own exhaust port, go ahead. I max out and you don't, how good will you look then! 

I just noticed how many views there have been on this thread. 73,161. i would have never thought that possible back on 10/31/01 when it was started.


----------



## damo

Here's what I shoot to max out.  
Riding on left side.  

Bottom of first high target on left.  Then bottom of swaying high target on left.

Middle big monster.  Then baby buggy.  Then Monster in top left window above and to right of baby buggy.  Then straight ahead top windows middle panes.  Then top far left window lower sill.

Whatever in the ambush room.

Targets in trees.

Drop down bugs.

Exhaust port.

If my aim has been good then this is enough.


----------



## Metro West

MIB999999 said:


> I just noticed how many views there have been on this thread. 73,161. i would have never thought that possible back on 10/31/01 when it was started.


 Yeah...lots of folks interested in MIB.


----------



## noice

Well thanks to the posts in this thread, I was able to max out last Sunday.  The first time was with only 1 cart running, and I maxed before the big bug, so I was happy. I also did it without shooting my own cart!  

During one ride, some guy kept shooting our own cart, and it is highly annoying, so I'm not doing that anymore.

Anyways, thanks MIB999999 for the great walk through/tips.


----------



## drj1950

Good to hear,it will much easier for you now.Leaving in about a hour for Universal for 2 days hope to see some people I know at MIB


----------



## noice

Is anyone going tomorrow? I would like to see an expert run through this.


----------



## Metro West

drj1950 said:


> Good to hear,it will much easier for you now.Leaving in about a hour for Universal for 2 days hope to see some people I know at MIB


 Have a great time!


----------



## drj1950

Had a good time was able to use 2 guns most of the morning today and both sides ran both days.


----------



## noice

Nice meeting you Dr. J.  It was cool to see you do a run through, and I appreciate the help.

Me and my friend both maxed out about 10 times each, but we could never both max out in the same cart. This was our goal for the last few hours, but the closest we would get is 1 maxed out and the other 900k+, or both in the 900ks. 

I have a few questions now.  After the scanner, where are the sensors on the guys behind the left side cart?  Where are the sensors on the guys in the roof (are they in the mouth?)? And in the ambush area on the left track, where are the sensors located that give 15k a hit (I heard windowsill, but still can't see them)?

Thanks


----------



## drj1950

Sometimes when riding with others who max you have to talk and figure out if one is going to shoot at different things,I tell my daughter I'll take right side you hit left.After the scan the guys in the roof or drop down boys the sensors are right behind them and to the left on the beam surrounding them.Let me go back and reread your post on the others because I think we were talking about a few different spots


----------



## drj1950

I think you guys found the one on the windowsill that was right after the waterfall but I think your talking about the middle window after the fire hydrant?Or are you talking about the six against one?you have to hit the guns (which only 2 worked this weekend)See how much easier it is to show someone than to try to talk them throuh it?


----------



## MIB999999

noice said:


> Nice meeting you Dr. J.  It was cool to see you do a run through, and I appreciate the help.
> 
> Me and my friend both maxed out about 10 times each, but we could never both max out in the same cart. This was our goal for the last few hours, but the closest we would get is 1 maxed out and the other 900k+, or both in the 900ks.
> 
> I have a few questions now.  After the scanner, where are the sensors on the guys behind the left side cart?  Where are the sensors on the guys in the roof (are they in the mouth?)? And in the ambush area on the left track, where are the sensors located that give 15k a hit (I heard windowsill, but still can't see them)?
> 
> Thanks



I have heard, but never looked closely enough, that there is a sensor on the wire mesh screen on the right side of the track, prior to the actual ambush area. There is a wire mesh screen on the left side of the track at about 11 o'clock, around the alien's head. There are three sensors on this screen that are difficult to see until the lighting comes up with the start of the ambush. On the right track in the ambush area, straight ahead is the alien in a barrel. Right above his head on the wire mesh screen window is a sensor. You can pop it about 3 to 4 times before you start to spin.


----------



## drj1950

I'll have to look for that hidden sensor.The last couple of times I rode no points from the first drop down boy on the green side,its been a long time since I got any points off the sensor on the wire mesh window on the green ambush side.


----------



## noice

Well when we were both trying to max out in the same cart we go for different targets.  Something would always go wrong for one of us though. For example on the right side, after the scanner, his hits on the cart wouldn't register and I would max out shooting the eyes on the poster, or he would max out shooting the other cart, and then the eyes on the poster would shut off.  It's just going to take a few more tries before it happens.

For some reason I was thinking those sensors were on the left side.  If I can find those sensors though, it would help me max out sooner on the right side because as soon as the aliens come out of the barrel, you get spun out.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## drj1950

The eyes in the posters is important for multiple max out,that was why I was trying to get in the first car all the time because then everything behind you resets to shoot at again.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> The eyes in the posters is important for multiple max out,that was why I was trying to get in the first car all the time because then everything behind you resets to shoot at again.




Good plan!


----------



## drj1950

Always looking for more points


----------



## noice

Heading up there tomorrow, anyone else going to be there?


----------



## drj1950

Have to work tomorrow was there last Tuesday lots of sensors did not work and I got soaked on top of it.They did run both sides though


----------



## noice

Fire Hydrant didn't seem to work on the left track.  Also the right window, next to the one you hear glass breaking didn't seem to be working.  

Both sides were running by noon. Maxed out a lot, but my friend and I couldn't both max out in the same cart.  

Some of the guns are in need of fixing, one has no light and no sound, and another wasn't hitting the sensors properly.


----------



## noice

Oh, and the biggest highlight was the final score from one of the rides.

I went with 2 friends this time, one who is familiar with the ride and can max out often, and the other who has hardly played it.  So one of the times it was me and my friend who has hardly played it on the left track, and my other friend on the right.  The average score was 296,9xx to 296,6xx.  We had won by only a few hundred points.


----------



## drj1950

Hope they bring every sensor back soon makes it faster to max if the better ones stay on


----------



## TIGGERGUY

Let me first introduce myself.  I am currently a US AP holder in Atlanta that gets down to Orlando around once a month.  I've maxed MIB, but I am working on being able to do it consistently.  Right now my average score is about 800,000.  I just finished reading this entire thread and have a few comments/questions:

1)  Universal Excitement has some good ride photos at this new link, http://www.universalexcitement.com/STUDIOS/MENINBLACK/MENINBLACK.htm  It has a great image on a drop down alien and its sensors.  Anyone know of any other good MIB images?

2)  I have read about sensors in a blind in the ambush area.  Is this a working sensor?  If so, where are the blinds and where is the sensor(s) in the blinds?

3)  I also read about some sensors on a wire mesh screen in the ambush area?  Anyone currently getting points on it?  If so, where are you aiming?

4)  Is the Speilberg alien worth much in points?  I looked at a good photo of this on that Universal Excitement link and it looks like the sensors are in a line from top to bottom of the center of the right section of the paper?  Anyone able to confirm or correct this?

5)  I know the target selection in the Times Square area is slim, but after the exhaust port shuts down and you go in to that last U-turn I am at a loss for targets.  Any suggestions?

6)  I will be at US most of the day Wednesday, May 13th.  I would enjoy getting together with veterans to see how they work or anyone else just to have some fun shooting aliens.


----------



## phamton

TIGGERGUY said:


> nd its sensors.  Anyone know of any other good MIB images?
> 
> 2)  I have read about sensors in a blind in the ambush area.  Is this a working sensor?  If so, where are the blinds and where is the sensor(s) in the blinds?



The sensors are on the far right on the blinds.  They are even with the top of the alien's spinning head.  They are only on the red track.  (Well they do have them on the green track but the sensors aren't working.)



> 3)  I also read about some sensors on a wire mesh screen in the ambush area?  Anyone currently getting points on it?  If so, where are you aiming?



I think this is the same target as the blinds.  They are behind the screen on a window with blinds.



> 4)  Is the Speilberg alien worth much in points?


  This one isn't worth very much.  I usually go for the fire hydrant or the baby carriage during that time.  If you are on the red track, the pug dog on the news stand is worth the most points.  The points get higher each time you hit the dog.  It is right before Spielberg. the sensor is on the dog's collar on the dog tag that hangs down.



> 5)  I know the target selection in the Times Square area is slim, but after the exhaust port shuts down and you go in to that last U-turn I am at a loss for targets.  Any suggestions?


 This was usually the time I went for the sensors on the big, big bug.  But since those sensors aren't working there really isn't any thing worth shooting. I usually just hold down the red button to make sure that I'm not locked out of the bonus points.

 If the exhaust isn't working or there isn't a car on the other side, shoot the billboard of the eyeglasses instead of the exhaust.  It gives the same amount of points as the exhaust.


----------



## Laurabearz

Metro West said:


> I_ still_ can't max out!



Me either! But someday!!



TIGGERGUY said:


> 1)  Universal Excitement has some good ride photos at this new link, http://www.universalexcitement.com/STUDIOS/MENINBLACK/MENINBLACK.htm  It has a great image on a drop down alien and its sensors.  Anyone know of any other good MIB images?
> aliens.



Gee lots of flash photos there. It would really have sucked to wait in line for your first ride on MIB ever and the person in the car next to you is taking flash pictures


----------



## TIGGERGUY

Laurabearz said:


> Gee lots of flash photos there. It would really have sucked to wait in line for your first ride on MIB ever and the person in the car next to you is taking flash pictures



I have been on rides where I made a point of going when no one else was there.  This way I could take pics without disturbing anyone.  I hope this is the case.  I wanted to throttle the guy on my last trip to POTC that kept snapping flash pics of everything.


----------



## Laurabearz

.


----------



## MIB999999

Laurabearz said:


> Me either! But someday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gee lots of flash photos there. It would really have sucked to wait in line for your first ride on MIB ever and the person in the car next to you is taking flash pictures



Anybody riding with me and taking flash photos would not be a good thing for the idiot holding the camera! Amazing the things that can fall out of the car while it is spinning!!


----------



## donaldduck352

MIB999999 said:


> Anybody riding with me and taking flash photos would not be a good thing for the idiot holding the camera! Amazing the things that can fall out of the car while it is spinning!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Two weeks ago DW and I went.With all the reading from this thrad I scored 700,plus.So DW asked how did you do that,and I told her all the secrets she never took the time to read.
Needless to say she beat me 4 out of 7.I will never tell her another thing again after the ragging she gave me.She MAXED OUT 2TIMES!!*


----------



## Laurabearz

MIB999999 said:


> Anybody riding with me and taking flash photos would not be a good thing for the idiot holding the camera! Amazing the things that can fall out of the car while it is spinning!!



The trouble comes from those idiots who think just because they are in a ride car alone, but fail to take into consideration all the people in the cars ahead/behind/ and beside them that are negatively effected just because they need to take flash shots.


----------



## Laurabearz

donaldduck352 said:


> *Two weeks ago DW and I went.With all the reading from this thrad I scored 700,plus.So DW asked how did you do that,and I told her all the secrets she never took the time to read.
> Needless to say she beat me 4 out of 7.I will never tell her another thing again after the ragging she gave me.She MAXED OUT 2TIMES!!*



So what your saying is... You give lessons??


----------



## donaldduck352

*I will never tell her a thing again about MIB.She will have to read it her self..
But I love telling peeps that never rode to keep the trigger pulled at alltimes tho..
I never maxed out and DW does it twice in a row...........*


----------



## noice

Was there today, but only rode it twice because I was with family.  Maxed out both times.  Everything seemed to be working except the fire hydrant guy.


----------



## drj1950

Good to hear may go on Tuesday


----------



## TIGGERGUY

I have discovered a good use for MIB skills.  I met a VERY attractive woman in the single rider line Wednesday.  Realizing I had been on the ride before, she started asking for tips and she made sure we rode together.  We ended up spending the entire day together and have swapped invites to our respective home states/provinces (she's from Newfoundland).  I can't tell you how much I regretted that being my last day in Orlando.  

Now if I could just figure out a practical use for my old video game skills.......

Managed to score 999,999 multiple times before we met.  Mr. Fire Hydrant did not seem to want to give up any points.  Found out that I did better with only one side running in the last area.  With both sides running there were so many red dots around the other car's exhaust port it was hard to tell which was mine.  The parking meter alien is my friend.  Still working on which targets to shoot at after the crash.  I did manage to figure out which ones made the breaking glass sound and aim more at sensors than aliens.


----------



## noice

Nice TiggerGuy, using your MIB skills to pick up the ladies.  

I think on the right side track (going by when you first sit down), you can get shots on the back of the fire hydrant guy to register.  Also the best target after the crash is the big alien that waves his gun around. If I'm on the right side track I can usually get to 600k to 800k going into the ambush.  Unfortunately there are little points to be found in this ambush area.  

Anyways, I will be there Sunday, anyone else plan on going?


----------



## MIB999999

MIB999999 and MsDis might be there Sunday 5/24. We usually get there in the early morning and ride for a bit. I can ride all day must MsDis is good for only 5 times thru max. I may wear my red Spiderman shirt since i have not done so in a while. Just look for an old fart about 6' 4".


----------



## drj1950

Have to work this Sunday trying to get there on a Sunday in the summer


----------



## noice

Was there earlier, but didn't stay long.  Single riders line was closed, so I went through baby swap a few times.  I came back later, and it was still closed, and the wait for the ride was 45 minutes, so I left.


----------



## drj1950

If it is a long line I just leave also thats why I want to be the first one in the paek so I can ride for at least a hour or two with no wait at all


----------



## MIB999999

I was there when the park opened and the lines started to form about 9:45am


----------



## SonicSon

Hi, I have just returned to Scotland after three weeks in Kissimmee. Spent two days at Universal - MIB 7 times in total. Highest score 843000. Got a tip from the guy at the Magic Show - haven't seen it posted but have only skimmed through. Instead of going for the other cars exhaust port turn around and shoot your own - just keep the trigger down and watch your score go up - before this my highest score was about 400000! It's a far easier target than the other cart - although you do spin a lot more! Didn't manage to max out - should have read this board before I went!


----------



## drj1950

Oh its on here about shooting at your own but we advise against it


----------



## MIB999999

SonicSon said:


> Hi, I have just returned to Scotland after three weeks in Kissimmee. Spent two days at Universal - MIB 7 times in total. Highest score 843000. Got a tip from the guy at the Magic Show - haven't seen it posted but have only skimmed through. Instead of going for the other cars exhaust port turn around and shoot your own - just keep the trigger down and watch your score go up - before this my highest score was about 400000! It's a far easier target than the other cart - although you do spin a lot more! Didn't manage to max out - should have read this board before I went!




Most of us believe that shooting your own exhaust port is like cheating at solitare. The only one you are fooling is YOU.


----------



## noice

While spinning out, no one else in the cart can really shoot at anything.  Its better to just keep shooting the other cart, cause you will get more points, and you won't make anyone in your own cart mad.


----------



## MIB999999

noice said:


> While spinning out, no one else in the cart can really shoot at anything.  Its better to just keep shooting the other cart, cause you will get more points, and you won't make anyone in your own cart mad.




Good point, if i am riding with some #$%^& that is shooting our car's exhaust port, it would not be a happy time


----------



## noice

Actually, the last time I was there, only one side was running and we were in the front cart.  After the scanner, we kept spinning out. After the third time, I looked around to see who was shooting the cart, but no one was.  And then we spun out a few more times.  It was the first time that had happened to me.


----------



## MIB999999

noice said:


> Actually, the last time I was there, only one side was running and we were in the front cart.  After the scanner, we kept spinning out. After the third time, I looked around to see who was shooting the cart, but no one was.  And then we spun out a few more times.  It was the first time that had happened to me.




I had that happen once last Sunday. I assume it was just the car. Very difficult to max out when it spins from the end of the scanner all the way to alien at the news stand. I think i only had 865,000 on that run.


----------



## TIGGERGUY

Which targets are good for 20,000 points?  The ones I'm pretty sure about are below.  Anyone know of others?

Frank-30K
Exhaust Ports-20K
Big Eyeball/Tentacle's Gun-30K


----------



## noice

Is the single riders line open?  I went a few weeks ago, and it was down because of some problems in the gun room.  I would like to make sure it is back up before driving there.


----------



## noice

I think the aliens in the roof at the end are work 25k. 

When your guns reactivate after the training area, you can look back and shoot the swinging target for 20k a hit.  Its pretty hard to hit though.


----------



## DodgeRules

noice said:


> Is the single riders line open?  I went a few weeks ago, and it was down because of some problems in the gun room.  I would like to make sure it is back up before driving there.



I was just there last week and the singles line was open (except for about 20 minutes while they cleaned up after someone who shouldn't have tried to go on a second time.)


----------



## DodgeRules

Well, like I said in my previous post, I was at US/IOA last week.  I had won a 7-day pass from Universal during their SuperBowl promotion. YIPEE!! 

I found a few members of the staff to be very friendly and helpful as my daughters and I continued to grace their singles line. (No, we didn't use the cut thru but ran our way out of the building, past the lockers and back into the singles line.)  One of the girls that worked there had asked if I had maxed out yet, and I told her no and then asked what the maxed out score was, not having found this message board until after I got home.  DOH!  (Ooops!  That is the ride next door!  lol.)

Anyways, my score was usually around 300,000 to 400,000 range.  I was able to get in the 30,000 range in the practice area just shooting at the swinging guys and the ones in the windows straight ahead when they finally appeared.

After having a few rides that didn't have a second car to shoot at because it was not synced or only one side was running, I tried to do what many in here consider cheating.  (Sorry, I didn't know!)  I shot my own car after the scan.  WOAH!  My score increased.  I usually only shoot the other car though when it is available since it gives others in my car a chance to shoot something also.

I did find that as noted in here you can continue to shoot the other cars long after the spinning stops.  I think this was what helped bring me to my personal best of 779,700.  I know, not great by anyone who can max out, but I am still happy with it.

Some of the workers would give me tips knowing that I was becomming a regular, especially my last day when my oldest daughter and I rode MIB almost all day, with the exception of taking a food and mummy break.  We must have rode it about 40 or 45 times that day. One tip that was mentioned was about Frank.  It took me a while to find him.

I will probably not be going back this year, although I did see the season pass for the rest of 2009 being offered with no restriction dates for only $99 with a Coke UPC.  So six months for $99 is pretty good.  I only live about 2 hours away, so day trips are possible during the weekend.  If I don't get that, my next trip will be next summer.  I will probably have to split my time between Harry Potter and MIB.

So to make a long story short (oops, too late) when I do go back I would love to ride a couple times with a few of you experts and help get my score up to at least max out on one gun.  I'll just take a photo of the score myself to put on top of the photo that I will buy for that run.

Thanks for all your storys, hints, tips, tricks and encouragements posted.  It gives me hope that next time I can actually hit the ellusive 9s.


----------



## drj1950

I rode for a few hours today,single line was in use the whole day,lots of sensors still down(the first drop down boy on green side hasn't worked for a looong time now)I was shocked by how few people there were in the morning got to use the second gun quite a bit.With a lot of luck and 2 great guns I did do a double max on the red side I wish they still showed the scores in the pictures I would have bought my first one.


----------



## elasmosaurus

Thanks for the tips. They were helpful.


MIB999999 said:


> Hope no one minds but there have been numerous requests on the pm and on the boards for tips. This will not be the difinitive final word on how to max-out on the points since i think only the designer knows that.
> Since i hit the 999,999 4 out of every 15 times i ride i will share all that i know and have learned. (I can see the free Mythos meals by hustling people going down the drain.)
> 
> First i divide the game into five areas with scoring ranges for each.
> AREA 1) THE TRAINING AREA: 40,000 TO 61,000
> AREA 2) THE CRASH SITE AND TOWN AREA: 214,000 TO 342,000
> AREA 3) THE AMBUSH:  414,000 TO 614,000
> AREA 4) THE RUN FOR THE BUG: 800,000 TO 999,999
> AREA 5) EATEN BY THE BUG: 999,999 TO 1,137,000
> 
> Basic guidelines:
> 1) always hold the trigger on the gun. even if you aim at the ceiling every ten NOISES that the gun makes is worth 1,050 points. SO NEVER LET GO OF THE TRIGGER.
> 
> 2) With very few exceptions that i will note in the upcoming threads AIM FOR THE EYES or BETWEEN THE EYES. the do-right and dufus tape shows you can shoot the shoulder or neck area. You can if you want to stay the low score in the car.
> 
> 3) free tip: the best cars to max out on the score are LEFT SIDE ROWS ONE AND TWO and RIGHT SIDE ROWS THREE AND FOUR. Now before you all try to get in only those cars, i have hit the 999,999 from all four cars in both front and back rows. i just find it easier to hit the 1,137,000 from these two cars.
> 
> I will stop here for now and see there are any objections to this plan by the moderators, or any specific questions. I will if allowed post a new thread every week or so. dealing with the stratagy for right and left car in each area.
> 
> well MsDisney you asked for it


----------



## noice

drj1950 said:


> I rode for a few hours today,single line was in use the whole day,lots of sensors still down(the first drop down boy on green side hasn't worked for a looong time now)I was shocked by how few people there were in the morning got to use the second gun quite a bit.With a lot of luck and 2 great guns I did do a double max on the red side I wish they still showed the scores in the pictures I would have bought my first one.



Wow, nice job.  Did you max out one gun, put it down and then pick up the second?  I think I would only have a chance of getting near a double max out from red side.  My best max out was probably immediately after the scanner, so if I had a second gun and with luck I could of got up to about 500-600k.

Also, FYI DodgeRules if they won't let you cut through baby swap, when you exit the ride, you will go through automatic doors and there is an exit to the right that cuts into the single riders line.


----------



## drj1950

A few things helped me,knowing it had been done before(thanks Phantom)and having my best targets down forced me to get out of my safe zone and pattern.I did take a few rides trying out new patterns 


























A few Things helped me,knowing it had been done before(thanks Phantom)plus having my better targets down forced me to change my thinking and patterns.I took a few rides looking everything over then trying new patterns.The key change was shooting at Frank which I mainly ignored until now,I also sped up and shooting at some of the smaller value targets during dead times.Riding with MIB999999 helped greatly too.


----------



## drj1950

Our new cat was on the keyboard thats why the last post looks that way.


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> Our new cat was on the keyboard thats why the last post looks that way.



Ok, so now i need to ride with you and watch you max out 2 guns.


----------



## drj1950

I tried to do it more got a few 600-700,000 rides which is better than i was doing on average for the second gun.I was so far ahead on the first gun on the one ride I just knew I could do it.


----------



## drj1950

I think I should ride with you and see you max both I've seen how fast you are I'm just trying to follow in the sensei footsteps


----------



## MIB999999

elasmosaurus said:


> Thanks for the tips. They were helpful.




You are most welcome. hope they helped to make the ride that much more fun


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> I think I should ride with you and see you max both I've seen how fast you are I'm just trying to follow in the sensei footsteps



Way back in the dark ages before this thread was started, there was another guy that i noticed was constantly riding and we started putting our very different patterns together and got to the dread 800,000 level. He then had to relocate for his job and i never saw him again. We both learned a lot by watching each other and then trying to come up with different patterns that would max out the guns. Back then we did not even know if 999,999 was the max or if it would roll over. 

since you have maxed two guns and i have not i will watch and learn, and then see if i can invent a better mousetrap


----------



## drj1950

I really think seeing you shoot you are the more steady preformer.I'm much better by myself,the multiple dots and riders seem to make me slower you seem more focused.


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 is definitely the master of the game.  I have trouble when there are too many other people shooting at my targets.  Like you, the dots can confuse me.  That is one thing I really love about the Toy Story Mania ride.  Everyone has a different colored laser gun.  I've often wished for that on MIB even before Toy Story Mania opened. 

Congratulations on maxing 2 guns.  i have never done it but both of my sons have.  My highest score was 999,999 on one gun and then getting around 985,000 on the other gun. I haven't come really close to maxing out the second gun since the big bug sensors have stopped working.  I could really rack up the points on the big bug.

 I will give a hint that I do that helps.  Don't max out the first gun.  All you need to do is to get 899,999 on it.  Then pick up the second gun and get as high of a score as you can.  Then, right before the big bug, hold down both red buttons so you can get the bonus points for both of your guns.


----------



## drj1950

Yes I've been trying that for a while now with both bonus I just happened to get a great first gun.With two good guns I've been getting around 500,000 on the second gun


----------



## Metro West

drj1950 said:


> Yes I've been trying that for a while now with both bonus I just happened to get a great first gun.With two good guns I've been getting around 500,000 on the second gun


----------



## MIB999999

I went in the early afternoon on 7/5 and rode MIB. Crowds were not bad at all. One observation. Maxing out early in the morning is far far easier than maxing out with 11 other dots out there competing for points. However it is much more fun when all those other dots are out there IMO.


----------



## TIGGERGUY

Has anyone noticed receiving different point levels from the same target when riding the two lanes?  I was down last week and was looking at what I was getting point wise from various targets.  From the right lane I was definitely getting 15K for the glass breaking alien in the upper window.  However, it looked like I was getting only 9-12K from the left.  It looked like 9k one time and 12k another.  Just curious.

I've seen another difference between the lanes.  The first upper window past the baby carriage gives more points than the window next to it, but I can only seem to get points from it via the right lane.  Time and again I have tried hitting it from the left lately with no success.


----------



## Venusleo1

drj1950- I was on MIB sitting in the 2nd row right behind you on Saturday. I was with my two younger sisters. We were blown away by your score! 
I just wanted to thank you for telling me about this board! Now we can't wait to go back and try out all of these new tricks. 
We have annual passes but I won't be back till Oct. 10th for HHN but now I'll be prepared to blow all of my friends away. 
Thanks again ....especially for giving me another board to keep me occupied with all day at work.


----------



## drj1950

Spent a little more than the last 3 days riding MIB Still improving the second gun score.Good to have met so many people wanting to ride over and over like some of us do,also thanks to the people at MIB for taking good care of me these last few days,don't know when the next trip will be.


----------



## stefany13

drj1950- it was nice to meet you on Sunday waiting in the single rider line - we didn't max out that day, but came back Monday night and my husband maxed out (he was so happy!) - then he was back again by himself yesterday and maxed out three times (once without the red button, but he hit it anyway!)  We were just wishing that they still posted the score on the photos - ah well.


----------



## drj1950

I do not have a photo would of maybe bought a double max out one,I know they say they have a special photo if you are the high score in the car but have never asked.Years ago some young maybe drunk young men asked men to sign the group photo of the car we were in with the scores posted


----------



## TIGGERGUY

drj1950 said:


> I do not have a photo would of maybe bought a double max out one,I know they say they have a special photo if you are the high score in the car but have never asked.Years ago some young maybe drunk young men asked men to sign the group photo of the car we were in with the scores posted



I asked about the special photo for the high score in a car.  It is just a different background than the one used for the normal photos.  Bit of a letdown, but at least they did offer something.


----------



## drj1950

I figured they would not show scores<if you had a low score you already know it so why not show them on the photo??


----------



## MrBryan

I'm not getting any better at this ride it seems 

My max is 795,225

Most of the time my score is 500k something

I'm aiming for the targets in the guide but a lot of times they don't register as a hit.

It seems you basically can never miss to get 999,999?

Maybe parts of the ride are broken and it's not me 

I know a lot of times the timing is off at the end of the training zone and the ambush

A couple of times in the ambush the aliens never popped up


----------



## drj1950

There are many targets to shoot when things are not on the other day I had a bad gun changed to the gun next to me about have way through and still maxed out on the 2nd gun


----------



## MIB999999

MrBryan said:


> I'm not getting any better at this ride it seems
> 
> My max is 795,225
> 
> Most of the time my score is 500k something
> 
> I'm aiming for the targets in the guide but a lot of times they don't register as a hit.
> 
> It seems you basically can never miss to get 999,999?
> 
> Maybe parts of the ride are broken and it's not me
> 
> I know a lot of times the timing is off at the end of the training zone and the ambush
> 
> A couple of times in the ambush the aliens never popped up



You have hit what we call the 800,000 plateau. Was stuck there for the longest time. To help get you past it, shoot for the sensors on the drop-down-boys right after the scan in the ceiling. Find the sensor and stay on it till you can no longer hit it. Then proceed to eyes on the far right wall and then go to the exhaust port and the parking meter. These are not one hit wonders. When you find the spot stay on it and your gun should sing a constant song of scores.


----------



## phamton

When I hit my plateau, I spent a full day just working on hitting the exhaust port of the other cars.  I wasn't that great about hitting them but by the end of the day, I could hit the exhaust port, 20-30 times.  I practiced turning around and hitting them when they were behind us.  Most people only shoot the exhaust when you are facing the other car after the scanners.  But now I can get my best shots when we are no longer facing the other car.


----------



## drj1950

Got stuck arond 900,000 had to also spend a day going over what i was doing brought the highlights from the handbook and just rode for a while.once I maxed never looked back


----------



## MrBryan

I maxed out via cheating the other day so i wont count that

Our car was stopped for a goood minute while the exhaust port was red so I just turned around and hit it till the scored maxed out.

I'm getting better and I know about the ceiling aliens now 

I'm able to get my score into 200k prior to the ambush so I think I'm doing better


----------



## TIGGERGUY

MrBryan said:


> I'm not getting any better at this ride it seems
> 
> My max is 795,225
> 
> Most of the time my score is 500k something
> 
> I'm aiming for the targets in the guide but a lot of times they don't register as a hit.
> 
> It seems you basically can never miss to get 999,999?
> 
> Maybe parts of the ride are broken and it's not me
> 
> I know a lot of times the timing is off at the end of the training zone and the ambush
> 
> A couple of times in the ambush the aliens never popped up



If you can post what your score is after each area that would tell what big points you might be missing.  When I got stuck at 800K I found a few things put me over the top.  

1)  Know the good targets in the Crash Landing area.  The first big one is the upper left window just past the big alien with the flashy gun (he's in the corner where you make the big left turn).  That is the window that makes the broken glass sound when you hit it.  Aim for the sensors in the window sill (small squares).  It is worth 15K a hit and can be hit 10+ times if you keep aiming at it.  After that there is the BIG tentacle/eyeball alien waving a gun.  The sensor is a small circle just under the barrel of the gun.  It is worth 30K and can again be hit many times.  The last window on the right side of the room before entering the ambush area is another 15K target that can be hit many times.  Sensors for that one are the small squares on the bottom of the window sill.

2) The eyes in the trees before the scan are worth 20K each, but not all can be hit at the same rate.  I have found the eyes on the left center score hits twice as fast as some of the other eyes.  Depending on which side you are on you can get 6-12 hits by just aiming at that one set of green eyes.

3)  A previous post talked about all the good things to hit after the scan and how you can keep hitting the exhaust port all the way to the last big turn.  You can also shoot at exhaust ports on cars coming up behind you.  One thing that got me more points in the last area was switching targets.  If you have the other car spinning you can pick out a set of eyes and get in a quick two or three shots before going back to the exhaust port.  If you find you aren't getting points off the exhaust port, give up and switch to eyes/parking meter before wasting too much time in a futile attempt to score exhaust points.  Most eyes in that area are worth 15K, so it's not like you are losing too many points in the process.

Now if I could only figure out how to max out before hitting the scanner area.........


----------



## MIB999999

MrBryan said:


> I maxed out via cheating the other day so i wont count that
> 
> Our car was stopped for a goood minute while the exhaust port was red so I just turned around and hit it till the scored maxed out.
> 
> I'm getting better and I know about the ceiling aliens now
> 
> I'm able to get my score into 200k prior to the ambush so I think I'm doing better



You should be entering the ambush with between 325,000 and 430,000 and then pick-up an additional 60,000 in the ambush before you hit the eyes in the trees. You are missing some good points in the crash area and the area just prior to the ambush


----------



## MIB999999

as an aside, just because the alien has not shown his face in the windows on the second story does not mean the sensors are not active. 

THERE MY BIG SECRET IS NOW OUT FOR ALL TO EXPLOIT


----------



## drj1950

I knew the big secret already


----------



## MIB999999

rode a few times sunday. what is up with the sensors on the first drop down boy on the left track??? so many sensors to choose from and none of them work on this one target.


----------



## MrBryan

Yeah when I first read about the ceiling dudes I'd shoot that guy and nothing happens. He deffinetly is broken. The second works and shuts off when I shoot him.

Was the alien on the left track by the space ship still broken when you went?

There are also some aliens missing sensors when I went too


----------



## MIB999999

MrBryan said:


> Yeah when I first read about the ceiling dudes I'd shoot that guy and nothing happens. He deffinetly is broken. The second works and shuts off when I shoot him.
> 
> Was the alien on the left track by the space ship still broken when you went?
> 
> There are also some aliens missing sensors when I went too




The drop down boys sensors are on the iron rail the forms the hole they come down thru. 

which alien by the spaceship are you refering too? the one with the eye stalks will score you points, but the other two that you shoot the upper lip on are not worth much. if you are on the left side activate the baby carriage and then go for the fire hydrant guy, then up to the second story on the last widow to the left. the sensors are on the two lower window pane triangle pieces.


----------



## drj1950

I think its been almost this whole year that those sensors on the first drop down boy hasn't worked other stuff has been on and off for a while


----------



## MIB999999

drj1950 said:


> I think its been almost this whole year that those sensors on the first drop down boy hasn't worked other stuff has been on and off for a while



Isn't amazing the sensors that can stop working and we still find a way to max out


----------



## drj1950

just goes to show there are more points out there than meets the eye


----------



## MIB999999

i will be there 9/12/09 close to opening. of course i will be at MIB


----------



## jwt129

We're here from Calif. to visit our favorite ride this week.  Any experts going on MIB through this Friday?  I'd be happy to buy an Express Pass for you.  We're staying on property so can use our hotel keys.  I can max sometimes, but have a number of questions about sensor locations and point values.  We may even be able to swap a couple of tips of things I have not read in the threads.  Thanks!


----------



## MIB999999

jwt129 said:


> We're here from Calif. to visit our favorite ride this week.  Any experts going on MIB through this Friday?  I'd be happy to buy an Express Pass for you.  We're staying on property so can use our hotel keys.  I can max sometimes, but have a number of questions about sensor locations and point values.  We may even be able to swap a couple of tips of things I have not read in the threads.  Thanks!



So how did you do?


----------



## Jonny_Duck

been riding quite a bit the last few days since I am here for hhn...so far highest is 800k.  Got 780k and missed bonus today so almost was 880k.  Gonna try again tomorrow and work on a cpl targets that I think I have been missing.  I do well on one side and other I usually end up with only 300k. No idea why. Can't figure out ambush at all. Don't think I have come away with any points on that. But I'm having fun and its a bummer tomorrow will be last day here.


----------



## MIB999999

Was at MIB today and at least till 11:00am only the left side was running. If you were in the second car the timing was delayed for about 3 seconds, so that targets were slow to become active. The fire hydrant alien was active and scored multiple points. After the scan the drop down boys were not active, the eyes on the right wall were not active and of course with only one side operating there was no exhaust port to hit. Very difficult to max out without the red button at the end. 

Rip Ride and Rocket was not operating at around 11:15am, but to my surprise there was a line waiting for it to start up again and it stretched the width of the stage area and was starting to head towards Twister.


----------



## TIGGERGUY

I'll be hitting MIB in the next few days.  Anyone have updated info on what is not working?  When I first learned how to max out the Fire Hydrant Alien was not working, but I hear he might be up and running now.  Where do you shoot at him and how many hits can you get?


----------



## phamton

The fire hydrant is working now. (I rode it today.)  Just hit the top half.


----------



## MIB999999

actually i have had better luck shooting just below his chin.


----------



## donaldduck352

MIB999999 said:


> actually i have had better luck shooting just below his chin.



*One day we gotta meet.That way you can show me what I'm doing wrong!!!*


----------



## MIB999999

donaldduck352 said:


> *One day we gotta meet.That way you can show me what I'm doing wrong!!!*



I went 4/4 and was ashamed. I had not been since 11/29 and it really showed. Hydrant was not working, could not make the gun "sing" when shooting the eyes in the trees, drop down boys still not scoring any points, could not hit an exhaust port for nothing. Best run out of 7 was 973,000 and that was with the red button. Maybe i should retire, i am loosing my touch! Have to go 4/11 and see if it is a chronic condition!!! At least lunch at Mythos salvaged the day. 
It was crowded and i had to go thru the pre-show each time since single riders was not open.


----------



## MIB999999

OMG!!!!

WE NEED NEW GLUE

WE HAVE LOST OUR STICKY


----------



## MrBryan

MIB999999 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> WE NEED NEW GLUE
> 
> WE HAVE LOST OUR STICKY


I was there on the 3rd and I got the hydrant to go up

but yeah the ceiling guys weren't working and a couple other things

973,000 is still very good. I only got 999,999 once and that was when our car stopped for like 2 minutes haha

My 500k + scores still impress the tourists lol


----------



## phamton

MIB999999 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> WE NEED NEW GLUE
> 
> WE HAVE LOST OUR STICKY



I unstuck 4 threads.  Any thread that was getting less than one post a month got unstuck.  I do think this is a valuable thread but possibly since MIB has been around for several years, people have been less interested in mastering it.  I certainly don't mind a bump of the thread occasionally.  My suggestion is to bookmark this thread and whenever a question comes up about MIB, we can give them the link.

Don't feel bad.  I even unstuck a couple of threads started by Webmaster Pete.  With Harry Potter coming, I know the majority of the questions will be about that so I wanted the Harry Potter sticky to be visible and not hidden with all the other stickies.


----------



## MIB999999

phamton said:


> I unstuck 4 threads.  Any thread that was getting less than one post a month got unstuck.  I do think this is a valuable thread but possibly since MIB has been around for several years, people have been less interested in mastering it.  I certainly don't mind a bump of the thread occasionally.  My suggestion is to bookmark this thread and whenever a question comes up about MIB, we can give them the link.
> 
> Don't feel bad.  I even unstuck a couple of threads started by Webmaster Pete.  With Harry Potter coming, I know the majority of the questions will be about that so I wanted the Harry Potter sticky to be visible and not hidden with all the other stickies.




I fully understand that at some piont in time the sticky would be gone. With something over 95,000 views, it was a heck of a ride and i hope everyone got the boost in score they hoped for and found the handbook helpful. What i found most amazing was that 4 other MIB or Theme park related websites contacted me and asked permission to post the handbook on thier sites. I told them it was posted for fun and to be helpful, so feel free to use it however you see fit. I agree, that with the Harry Potter section getting closer to opening it needs to be at the top so others can easily find out answers to question they may have.


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanks for cleanin up the sticky's... I was thinking it was way too many & getting cluttered  

Now...if we could get the sticky's on the hotel side tidied up


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> Thanks for cleanin up the sticky's... I was thinking it was way too many & getting cluttered
> 
> Now...if we could get the sticky's on the hotel side tidied up



*I agree the resort side has 11 sticky's!!*


----------



## MIB999999

4/11 was a much better day at MIB. 5 for 5 maxxing out and even 200,000 on the second gun a couple of times. The hydrant guy is good for multiple hits. I was aiming just under his chin to get the multiple hits. The funniest part was the ambush area was not functioning the first 2 times thru. It was like arriving to the St Valentines day massacre after it occurred, everyone was already dead! Only the left side was running but on my third time thru the single rider line was open!


----------



## nhrenee

Awww, sad to see the sticky moved. I'll have to take a refresher course before my dd and I go later this year.


----------



## drj1950

went a couple weeks ago for the first time in months and went to look at the sticky and it was gone so had to search it out.Lots of the same sensors were still down but still maxed everytime,trying to mix things up with different patterns and still finding new things.Hope to see some of the old riders soon


----------



## DodgeRules

I was there from Monday thru Thursday this week.  Getting better.  I am now able to max out once a day so I'm happy.  Met another young maxer on Thursday.  We both did the singles line for a while.  He was at the park with family, but rode MIB alone.  Then he left for a while and rode one last time with some family members in the singles line.  Funny thing was, one time we happen to be placed in the same car and that was our worst score because we kept shooting the same targets and kept getting confused who had which laser dot.  LOL.

If you read this, message back and maybe we can plan a MIB day some weekend.


----------



## MIB999999

went 8/1 around 11:30 and it was crowded but the single riders line was open. Tough to max out from the right hand lane. Guns were dialed in tight and you had to hit the sensor dead on to score and then there was a pause. THE GUN WOULD NOT SING, ESPECIALLY ON THE EYES. Maxed out only twice and even had one run at 485,000. ADA car was working normal and maxed it out well prior to the big bug.


----------



## cigar95

Any chance we can update those early posts with the current information? I know some things have changed, and I'd hope there's a better option than going through 46 pages to keep up.

the only change I can think of off-hand is how the drop-down guys have changed, but I think there were a few others.

For a time, they were only running one side, which messed up with the exhaust port strategy - is that back to normal?

Thanks - hoping to improve on my measly best of 428k next January.


----------



## nhrenee

cigar95 said:


> the only change I can think of off-hand is how the drop-down guys have changed, but I think there were a few others.



What happened to the drop down guys??


----------



## Purseval

my nephew went to MIB for the first time after reading your posts and got 457,000 points.  He was so happy, your tips made his day


----------



## MIB999999

currently the drop down boys, drop down but they do not score any points. it is as if the sensors are inactive. The big green eyes in the second story window on the left, after the drop down boys are lit, but still no points. in the ambush area the sensors on the windows are inactive.


----------



## DodgeRules

I went to Universal this weekend and was told thet the pug is no longer a high point target (no biggie because I always had trouble hitting that one.  LOL.)  But I did hear a rumor that there is a hard to hit, high point target that gives you 600,000 points and is a closely guarded secret amongst the employees of the ride.  Can anyone confirm this?  I know approximately where it is supposed to be but was unable to find it while I was there.

Other than that, what are the current high point targets in each section to achieve maxing out?


----------



## phamton

DodgeRules said:


> But I did hear a rumor that there is a hard to hit, high point target that gives you 600,000 points and is a closely guarded secret amongst the employees of the ride.



Just another team member urban legend.  

Also the pug can give high points if you hit it enough times.  Each time you hit it, the point value goes up.


----------



## DodgeRules

phamton said:


> Just another team member urban legend.



Well the kid (too young to even be working yet) I rode with maxed out early and grabbed the empty seat's gun to continue, so I'm still wondering if it may be true.  



phamton said:


> Also the pug can give high points if you hit it enough times.  Each time you hit it, the point value goes up.



LOL.  That is great if I could hit it more than once.  I have trouble hitting that particular target even the first time.


----------



## phamton

DodgeRules said:


> Well the kid (too young to even be working yet) I rode with maxed out early and grabbed the empty seat's gun to continue, so I'm still wondering if it may be true.



Many of us can max out very early even before the scanners.  My husband is a teacher and had summers off so he worked at MIB then.  That rumor has been floating around a long time.  There used to be some great points to be made by hitting the big, big bug at the end but they haven't worked for awhile.

It's easier to hit the pug if you are on the red track but you need to turn around in your seat to get him multiple times.


----------



## DodgeRules

Thanks for all your responses.  I thought it might just be rumor, but wanted to check to make sure because I know if I worked on the game and was responsible for keeping the game running, it might be something that I might do as a test to see how long it took for someone to find the hidden magic target.  LOL.


----------



## brenda1966

For someone who has never ridden, can you explain the right vs left hand lane? 
Also, is there any strategy to getting seated in a certain car or section?  Or do you just get what you get.  What is the car configuration?  (4 across?)

Am hoping to put some of these great tips to use this fall!


----------



## damo

We were rather frustrated with MIB when we were there last week.  They were only running one side (left side) in the morning, drop down bug points weren't working either.  Made it tough to get 500,000.  Lots of other things, like the baby buggy for instance, also were not reliable as they usually are.

Brenda, there are two sides when you are riding.  In the morning, in slow times, they are only running the left side.  (left as you are sitting on the ride)


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> We were rather frustrated with MIB when we were there last week.  They were only running one side (left side) in the morning, )



That's dumb....no exhaust port to shoot at?  




(unless your own  )


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> That's dumb....no exhaust port to shoot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless your own  )



Nope, no exhaust port.  Annoying.


----------



## MIB999999

bubba's mom said:


> That's dumb....no exhaust port to shoot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless your own  )



No exhaust port helps you to build character and develope an expanded range of targets.


----------



## damo

MIB999999 said:


> No exhaust port helps you to build character and develope an expanded range of targets.



Not when you only get one ride.


----------



## nhrenee

damo said:


> Not when you only get one ride.



Ride once? That's crazy talk!


----------



## MIB999999

nhrenee said:


> Ride once? That's crazy talk!



Spoken like the "Best of the Best"


----------



## bubba's mom

actually it's: 

 "Best of the best of the best, sir!" "With honors." 



i luv that movie!


----------



## jwt129

We'll be at the park for our annual pilgrimage to our favorite ride.   Bummer to hear that even more things are broken since last year.  I was looking forward to getting a zillion points from Frank again.  Last year was best ever on scoring and almost maxed before the scan.  Would love to ride with an expert.   I think I do have (if they still work) a tip or two to contribute that I haven't seen posted and I have lots of questions.   If anyone is around, we can use hotel keys to loop the line.   Arriving on Sunday afternoon and leaving Saturday at noon.   Hope to see you there!


----------



## jkh1978

jwt129 said:


> If anyone is around, we can use hotel keys to loop the line.



What does loop the line mean?


----------



## JessicaR

nhrenee said:


> Ride once? That's crazy talk!



Spoken like a pro!  When we get around to MIB - we stay quite a while. My kids - "please just once more?" my husband lets make this face - that face - it all about the pic on the screen on the end.


----------



## jwt129

jkh1978 said:


> What does loop the line mean?



Oops, I was incoherent.   You can use a current hotel key from one of the on site Universal hotels as an all day Express Pass.   I should have said so we can skip the line.   We usually just go over and over for a few hours until I get too dizzy from the spinning.   It's often a little quicker than the singles line.


----------



## MIB999999

Rode today and the first drop down boy in the left lane was scoring points! The second drop down boy in the left lane must still be on vacation. 
The EYES in the second story window in the Run For The Bug Section, that are easily shot from the right lane will score once and only once, no singing of the gun on this target at this time. Hey since they have not worked for what seems like forever, some is better than nothing.


----------



## jwt129

MIB999999 said:


> Rode today and the first drop down boy in the left lane was scoring points! The second drop down boy in the left lane must still be on vacation.
> The EYES in the second story window in the Run For The Bug Section, that are easily shot from the right lane will score once and only once, no singing of the gun on this target at this time. Hey since they have not worked for what seems like forever, some is better than nothing.



Would have loved to meet you.   Got in my first ride of 2010 late at the Halloween event.  Was bemused to get 995,900.  Oh well.   Ditto on the good news about the first left drop down bug.   I was also real happy that the fire hydrant worked as it hasn't on our last 2 trips.  Baby carriage also seemed ok.   Will do more rigorous testing all week if I can pry my wife away from Wizarding World.


----------



## jwt129

I was very surprised that a ride that has been around this long really does make changes.   Perhaps the software has settings where it is easy to change the point values for a sensor.   For the example I found this week, Frank now appears to be a repeater worth 8795 points for at least the first 2 shots (I may have transposed some digits, but it is a number under 10,000).   A year ago in September 2009, Frank was worth exactly 30,000 points per hit for as many times as you could hit him (including the first hit).   I confirmed this multiple times last year on multiple days.  One time I even had a score of 408,XXX after the training area and Frank alone.  I think I did count 10 hits on Frank that time and I had gotten just over 100,000 in the training area.   Another possible example - The "tick-tock" alien on the lower right wall (inside of the right hand/inside track) was worth 7800 points on the first shot yesterday and I don't remember it being worth so much in the past.  Now it's my preferred target when on the outside track.   Have others noticed point value changes that aren't just sensors breaking and getting repaired?  I'll post some more comments and questions after our trip.


----------



## MIB999999

IMO:
They have modified the game from what it was on the day it opened. I believe that while those that ride with us are amazed at our scores. Those in the booth and those that determine the overall experience for the ride, are not amused by those of us that get all 9's. 

I believe they have lessened point values to make it so not as many can max out. Maxing out from the right track, is tough now, and in the past the right track was the easiest to max out on. Exhaust port sweet spots are smaller and sometimes on the side, sometimes dead on, In the old days the whole lit up exhaust port area gave you points. Is it wear and tear, less sensors in the exhaust port? 

While i find it frustrating, it also serves to keep me alert and move from a non-scoring target, to continue to max out.


----------



## donaldduck352

*After reading this thread for over 3yrs,I have yet to max out!!

I still beat everyone on the ride,but the 999,999 has been untouchable to me so far!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

When we were there Columbus weekend (w/ no kids), we were a car of 4 (me, DH, BIL & SIL) vs another car of 4.

At the end, the other car's avg score was 43,000.

Ours was 430,000.


----------



## jwt129

MIB999999 said:


> IMO:
> They have modified the game from what it was on the day it opened. I believe that while those that ride with us are amazed at our scores. Those in the booth and those that determine the overall experience for the ride, are not amused by those of us that get all 9's.
> 
> I believe they have lessened point values to make it so not as many can max out. Maxing out from the right track, is tough now, and in the past the right track was the easiest to max out on. Exhaust port sweet spots are smaller and sometimes on the side, sometimes dead on, In the old days the whole lit up exhaust port area gave you points. Is it wear and tear, less sensors in the exhaust port?
> 
> While i find it frustrating, it also serves to keep me alert and move from a non-scoring target, to continue to max out.



Ditto your comments on the right track.  Last year when Frank was at 30k and the sensors in the ambush were working, it was pretty easy to max.   I can only do it now if I get a lot of points on the opposition exhaust port.

I like your theory about fewer sensors in the exhaust ports.  If they originally had sensors on the front and on the sides, they could have taken out some of them over the years.  I was told 2 years ago by a ride operator that the sensors in the BIG bug had been cannibalized to replace sensors in other parts of the ride.   I don't know if that's true, but it does seem possible.   It also seems like a very bad change as the "story" of the ride and true rookie guest enjoyment would be better if the sensors in the Big Bug were still there and functioning.  Everybody would get a better score and be happier.    It would also make it a strategic decision whether or not to go for the bonus.  

If it used to be a lot easier to hit the exhaust ports more consistently from the front and the sides, many of the cars now only having some of their sensors could explain that.   I have experienced cars where they only seem to score from the side.

If the ride decision makers think they need to make it tougher on the "Best of the Best" to make it more fun for more guests, I think they are wrong.   Maybe they have survey data saying that guests are frustrated when they see someone else get 999,999, but my experiences were pretty positive with "Rookies" asking how I did it and then wanting to try it themselves.   If a guest is going to be mad that someone else got 999,999, they are still going to be mad even if it is only 750,000.   Personally, I'd prefer it work more consistently.   I suspect most of the changes are due to maintenance issues versus ride "tuning" but Frank does seem to be an example of tuning.   It's fine with me if they want to mess with the point values, but I wish all the sensors would at least be in place and work at some point value.    It's a really GREAT ride and worth maintaining properly.  I think MIB is MUCH better than the Buzz Lightyear ride or even Toy Story Mania.

Has anyone ever found a target changed to 30,000 or 15,350 that used to be worth less?


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

going down this weekend and will give these tips a try 

Thanks for posting them - and I will let you all know how I make out


----------



## MIB999999

The drop down boy in the right hand lane is working as well.


----------



## MIB999999

got my best with 2 guns today. 999,999 on gun one and 648,800 on gun 2. This was done with all cars running and occupied. I had the ADA car back row all to myself


----------



## phamton

Congratulations!  I haven't been able to get that high on the second gun since the sensors stopped working on the big, big bug.


----------



## MIB999999

in the ambush on the right track, the sensors that use to be dead ahead in the venitian blind window behind the head of the alien spinning in the barrel are gone. I can see any sensors on the ringleader and it does not unflod fast enough before you spin to get a good shot any way. The ambush area on the right side is a dry well as far as points go at this point in time. Will be there 1/15 and or 1/16 to stay in top form.


----------



## cigar95

A question for our major experts here, several of whom are still (and recently) active in the thread - the original instructions were written way back in 2001, and I know that a lot has changed since then.  How much of those instructions are still valid?

I think that the drop-down guys were one major change since the original tips, along with things breaking down or being replaced or re-adjusted. 

A basic question - if I'm looking for a sensor, what do they look like? Are they easy for someone who isn't intimately familiar with the ride to see?  In the heat of the battle, it's hard to remember the instructions, so maybe it's best to just know how to find the sensors on the fly.

Any chance we can edit or update the original posts with the latest tips? (I visit USF about every third year, and re-reading the whole thread takes longer each time.)

My best is a measly 435k or so - it would be cool to break 500k on my visit at the end of the month.


----------



## phamton

Some of the sensors, you can see and others are hidden.  On the ones you can see, it looks like a computer chip, silver square with several dots on it.  The  chip is about 3" by 3 ".


----------



## cigar95

Thanks, Bev.


----------



## MIB999999

cigar95 said:


> A question for our major experts here, several of whom are still (and recently) active in the thread - the original instructions were written way back in 2001, and I know that a lot has changed since then.  How much of those instructions are still valid?
> 
> I think that the drop-down guys were one major change since the original tips, along with things breaking down or being replaced or re-adjusted.
> 
> A basic question - if I'm looking for a sensor, what do they look like? Are they easy for someone who isn't intimately familiar with the ride to see?  In the heat of the battle, it's hard to remember the instructions, so maybe it's best to just know how to find the sensors on the fly.
> 
> Any chance we can edit or update the original posts with the latest tips? (I visit USF about every third year, and re-reading the whole thread takes longer each time.)
> 
> My best is a measly 435k or so - it would be cool to break 500k on my visit at the end of the month.



I went back and re read the handbook, with the info provided and some practice you can score 999,999. The ride has not been remodeled. The drop down boys were mentioned in the original as something to shoot. If you have used the handbook and can hit 999,999 then your self imposed pressure will be gone and you can explore alternative targets and find other possibilities in case some sensors are not working. The hand book is just as current today as the day it was started as a method to get 999,999 that works.


----------



## MIB999999

You do not read the whole thread to understand and implement the handbook. I find i vary my target selection based on where i am sitting in the car, who is blocking my shot sitting next to me, ect. Since most of my targets are not ignored or on the second floor, i have lots of options. I can tell when someone has read a handbook by the number of dots on a good target.


----------



## cigar95

Well, I should follow up on last week's visit. Although still a piker, I was able to improve my best score to 473k, and a few other scores in the 350-370 range.

Interestingly, my last two runs I had 60k and 58k in the training run, which puts me right up there with the big guys according to the handbook, even though I wasn't really confident I was firing at the right guys.

In the Crash Site and Ambush areas, I am getting better at spotting targets in the windows. And I used to shoot the eyes before the scan just once each, now I paid attention and benefited from multiple hits.

I had a lot of trouble with four-stalks - as I couldn't really see anything that looked like a sensor between the two eyes.  And I never did manage to see Frank, no matter where I sat.

Also didn't have a lot of luck with the exhaust ports - I think I got maybe two or three hits per run, whereas in past visits I seemed to be able to "lock on" much better.  Can we hit the port on *any* car in view, or are we restricted to the ones that we are paired with? Late in the game, I tried firing at some that were just coming out of the scan.

Considering that I only visit about every three years, and get maybe 6-8 runs through the ride in that time, I suppose 473k isn't bad. But this is my favorite attraction anywhere, and I'd love to get a lot better.


----------



## MIB999999

Four stalks after the training area now gets you nothing!! 

frank is sitting on the news stand on the wall on the right side of the right track. The sensor is on the buckle / bow on his collar. Due to the car rotation he is very hard to hit multiple times. 

cigar95: next time you are down, put out the word and maybe it will work with someones schedule to meet up with you. 

I have a suggestion for those that want to see how those that max out do it. If you really want to know, do not do single riders. ride together, student DO NOT SHOOT! sit, watch, remember and learn. 

When i was first starting out, i quickly realized you can not learn while you are shooting. Ride and watch once or twice and then go single riders and implement what you have just learned and make it a habit.


----------



## cigar95

MIB999999 said:


> Four stalks after the training area now gets you nothing!!



Thanks for the feedback - maybe I got my terminology wrong.

At the very beginning of the crash site, there's an alien with four eyes. I think I remember that the instructions say to hit him between the front pair of eyes and keep him popping up and down. But I didn't see anything there that looked like a sensor.

If they would just put this attraction in at Universal Hollywood, I'd be all over it. But with the movies now being a decade old, that's probably not happening.

Coming back to USF will probably be another three years, if the patterns hold. I might be able to swing a one-day visit next February and just focus on MIB training. (Now that I know that WWoHP isn't anything I need to see again, no need for a park-hopper.)


----------



## MIB999999

we are talking about the same alien. Look close, right between the front set of eyes, dead center and slightly forward and you will see a slightly darker round area about the size of a nickel. that is the sensor.


----------



## Channing

Thanks so much MIB! I met you one day while I was riding, I think, two years ago. I've done so much better since then. You referred me to this site whenever I was leaving, and I just found the thread again . Thanks so much.


-Channing


----------



## MIB999999

Hope it helps. The original handbook works, the later posts may get into more detail of exactly where the sensor is on a specific target. Like the drop-down boys. We knew we got points in the early days, we just did not know ezxactly where the sensors were. Just from observation, we know these sensors are on the beam that forms the square the drop-down boys, drop thru. Plus if you are on the sensor, these are multiple hit sensors and can really rack up some big points.


----------



## pcjiang

thanks a lot, make things much easier.


----------



## shemeno

Im heading down to US this week tues-thurs.  I remember loveing this ride, when i last went, maybe 6 years ago, and being able to get approx 600k.  My goal is to max out this week!


----------



## shemeno

Well just wrapped up my trip to USF.  3 days, many a round of MIB each day.  Started in the 300K.  By the end of day 1 - 650K.  End of day 2 - 773K.  Finally today went early....made friends with some ride MIB agents at the ride (yay not making us go all the way around the line set up when it was busy also had VIP tix anyways).  Got my first 999,999 on one of the rounds.


----------



## MIB999999

Congrats on the max out. 

Now the next step is to max out 90% of the time while trying to max out 2 guns in one pass!


----------



## cuches

OMG 10 years and 49 pages! This is amazing! Great advice but I will not share with my husband this time (I gave him tips on TSM and he beat me very time) I Have to study now for my October trip 

Tina


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Time to bump this up, so I can start studying for our December trip!!!


----------



## jwt129

It's again time for our annual pilgrimage to the best ride ever. Would love to ride with one of the experts and would also be happy to help anyone who'd like some tips.    

From catching up on the last year of posts - congrats to shemeno for maxing out!    And kudos to the master MIB999999 for that amazing 2 gun score.    That would really be something to watch.  I'm  especially awed at doing that on a full ride.   I have a tough time maxing when the ride is really busy - too many dots near my targets and the chance of getting your car spun.

Best I ever did on a 2nd gun was mid 200's and that was after getting 408,xxx by the time I was done with Frank.  I think I counted 10 hits on Frank that run.   The blinds in the ambush were still working that day back in 2009.  I'm not very good after the drop down bugs as I had already maxed the first gun on my first shot after the scan.

I hope to see any fans of MIB at the park Sept 30 - Oct 5.  My wife and I will stay at the resort, so can meet folks just about any day or time.


----------



## jwt129

Trip got off to a good start.  Maxed out first 3 times after a year off without needing the bonus.  Inside and outside lanes working well.   
A few initial observations:
  Frank is now worth 20,000 points and he appears to shut off after the tenth time you hit him.   The fire hydrant is working, got up to 7 hits one time.
 I think that the eyes in the second story window on the "run for the bug" are still not working as others have reported.   I think that the eyeglasses billboard "eyes" are working again, but not certain.
 After a good start on the day (at least a dozen rides) I got my butt kicked by the gun in the front right seat of car 32.   I tried hard all the way through the ride (except for skipping the bonus) and could only manage 175,000!   I never did figure out where that gun was pointing.
 If anyone has something they'd like me to check out, I'll be here for a week and will probably ride at least 50 times.  Crowds are light in the day.


----------



## cigar95

Although this is way too far in advance, I just wanted to mention to our MIB experts that I'm scheduled to spend one day at USF on 2/13/12, which I plan to spend as much time as possible on MIB training and practice. This is a Monday, and during the off season, I expect crowds to be light. (Do they still let you use the baby swap passage on days like that?)

If anyone wants to join me to share their expertise, I'm happy to work with anyone, whether it be at opening, mid-day, or near closing. For the record, I tend to visit Universal about once every three years, so I'm not an expert - my typical score is probably around 300-400k, with a best of just under 500. I'm sure with some fine tuning from an expert I could get up a lot higher. If I could max out one gun even once, I'd be thrilled.

I just hope that going through that spin at the end over and over again doesn't scramble my brain too badly. At my age, I need to hold on to all the brain cells I can.


----------



## threeboysmom

Just wanted to give a shout-out to whichever team member at MIB rode against my teenage sons this past Wednesday 11/2/11 and showed them quite a few things that they hadn't mastered after reading through the tips in this thread.  My 19 yo was thrilled to finally max out and was able to score additional points with the 2nd gun.

Didnt' know if this team member was part of the DIS or not, but wanted to say thanks just in case he was.  He obviously knew his stuff.


----------



## cigar95

Greetings, MiB fans and experts.

Three weeks from today on 2/13 I am planning to be at USF, with my main reason to be spending a day trying to improve my technique and my score at MiB. Anyone want to come down and join me? (I only have one day available for Universal on this trip, and it will very likely stay on 2/13.)

I figure I'll be there all day, but I plan to take quite a few breaks to stop my head from spinning, so I'll go over and do Terminator, or watch the makeup show, or something calm like that. (That last spin under the bug really scrambles my brain sometimes.)

Also - any reports on the condition of the ride? For the last couple years, most of the news from our experts has been on stuff that *doesn't* work. Is it still like that? Is it harder than ever to max out?

I think my best is 482k, but with MIB999's most recent tips - ride through a couple times and look for sensors rather than shooting - I'm confident I can better that. I just skimmed through the whole thread again last week, looking for various tips, and detailed descriptions of things that might have been described very quickly in the original handbook.

Thanks, gang.


----------



## cigar95

Also read somewhere recently that with a new MiB movie coming out this summer, the attraction might get some dress-up this year - maybe fixing a lot of what has stopped working. Any news or rumors about that?


----------



## Sandy321

no news - just thanks for bumping up the thread


----------



## cigar95

Sandy321 said:


> . . . . just thanks for bumping up the thread



One of the greatest threads ever - ten years old and still gets some attention.


----------



## cigar95

Bumping up again to repeat my invitation for experts and other MiB aficionados to join me two weeks from today on 2/13 for a day of MiB training and practice. Looking forward to improving my score from a paltry 482k to something closer to 999.

PM me and we will try to coordinate times and locations.


----------



## cigar95

Returned from my trip to USF last Monday,  and wanted to publicly thank MiB legend Phamton, who came down and shot with me for about an hour. 

She said my game was already in pretty good shape, but I got a few more tips that made me a little more consistent. Also allowed me a short-cut to re-riding that's even faster than the child swap ramp, but that one will remain a secret, as not everyone will be able to do it.

I was hoping to improve my scores to the 700k-800k range, but I actually improved my best to 920k - close, but not quite maxing out. Given the state of the ride, with a lot of sensors not working, or not working well, a score of 920k looks pretty good these days. If the ride does get a rehab this spring, as is rumored, maybe I'll be able to max out if we make it back next winter.

Spent almost the whole day riding - I think I figured out I went through the ride 33 times on the day, and by the last couple of hours, I was very consistent in the 560k-780k range. I can see where adding some additional targets, especially in the ambush area, would allow me to get more consistent at a higher level.

For the record, it looked like the fire hydrant guy was inactive, and I can't tell if I ever hit Frank or not. I also didn't seem to be able to score much from the drop-down guys, but that could be just because of my erratic aim.

One thing that last Monday re-confirmed, that MiB is my favorite theme park attraction anywhere. Too bad this never got added to US Hollywood, or I'd be there all the time.


----------



## chipie07

Just came back after one week Universal/IA, MIB is the best ride. My record after 4 days was 735, the last day I went a lot of times and for the first time checked the cheats at my iphone to get the 999999, it was around 18:00 my new record, 975. Know I think i am really stupid I did not check this site at the beginning of my vacation. OK, now I have to plan another vacation to get the 999999.


----------



## Sandy321

Cant wait to try this!

esp since DD doesnt want to know any tips and tricks, she wants to be surprised! 

now I read that there are 2 types of guns - and they should have sound effects, but sometimes the sound effects arent working?  any experiences anyone wants to share?

TIA


----------



## madrmd

Is the rumore true about MIB going into rehab this spring?  We are coming May 24 & 25 and my husband would be very disappointed.


----------



## fflmaster

chipie07 said:


> Just came back after one week Universal/IA, MIB is the best ride. My record after 4 days was 735, the last day I went a lot of times and for the first time checked the cheats at my iphone to get the 999999, it was around 18:00 my new record, 975. Know I think i am really stupid I did not check this site at the beginning of my vacation. OK, now I have to plan another vacation to get the 999999.



Is there an Iphone app for the cheats?


----------



## jwt129

Just arrived in Orlando for a visit to my favorite ride anywhere, MIB!   I hope the ride is working well. I'd love to meet up with other fans to enjoy riding together.     A very nice ride operator showed me newer (to me) places to shoot in the training area last year and I got up to a new personal best of 451,725 on the second gun after maxing on the first gun.   I had a really good gun on that run and got a LOT of hits on the "waving tentacle" gun.  I had two other runs where I got in the mid 300's on the second gun.   On my good runs I was usually the only person in the ride vehicle.

Could anyone say where the sensor is on the big blue rat that goes back and forth in the ground floor window in Chinatown  on the inside?   I think it has been a 30k point repeater, but I could not hit it on my 2011 trip.  I thought the sensor was about where a heart would be  in the upper torso.

Can you get any points in the ambush now that the window sensor doesn't (didn't) work?   I wonder if it was originally set up to give a big bonus to everyone if you quickly shot ever single ambusher.   Does anyone know?   I usually just try to shoot  behind at a window in Chinatown and then ahead at the eyes in the trees if a car ahead of me activated them.

Any advice on what to shoot at during the "run for the bug" at the end if you are on the inside track and there is no other car where you can shoot at the exhaust port?   I haven't seen the eyes in the second floor window work for a long time.   I don't know what else to shoot.   It's usually very slow on the days I ride and there often isn't another car to shoot at.

I haven't checked this year to see if it is still there, but I do know of a repeater 30k target that I don't think anyone has mentioned in 10 years.   It is one that everyone just assumes doesn't work, but it has, in fact worked for the last 5 years.   It's mostly only useful if you are there are only 2 people on the ride (hint).   I don't want to post it as I feel bad about them changing the value on Frank after I posted about that (coincidence?) and I'm paranoid that the MIB techs might read this thread.   I do a lot of ride research and know the specific point values of many of the good targets.   Feel free to contact me if you have specific questions, but I don't want to post a  point list.

Sorry for such a long post, but I just LOVE THIS RIDE!


----------



## cigar95

Did the drop-down guys seem to be working?  How about the alien in the trash can between the tracks, right about in the same area?


----------



## nhrenee

jwt129 said:


> Just arrived in Orlando for a visit to my favorite ride anywhere, MIB!   I hope the ride is working well. I'd love to meet up with other fans to enjoy riding together.


 Wish I could be there! Have a great time. I wonder if MIB999999 (thread op) is still around?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I look every time,but where is Spielberg?!?!


----------



## JessicaR

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I look every time,but where is Spielberg?!?!



After this ship to the right will be an alien reading a newspaper on a bench. Hit the alien once for the newspaper to go down. After the newspaper goes down you will see the alien version of Steven Spielberg.


----------



## nhrenee

JessicaR said:


> After this ship to the right will be an alien reading a newspaper on a bench. Hit the alien once for the newspaper to go down. After the newspaper goes down you will see the alien version of Steven Spielberg.


That is awesome!!


----------



## jwt129

cigar95 said:


> Did the drop-down guys seem to be working?  How about the alien in the trash can between the tracks, right about in the same area?



The first drop down bug on the outer track is working and is good for about 3 hits before it shuts off.   I assume it is still 30,000 per hit, but I have not checked on this trip.  The second drop down bug on the outer track does not seem to be working, but I haven't seen both of them working at the same time for several years.  I am not sure if the drop down bug is working on the inside track, I only rode inside once and we got spun.   

The fire hydrant alien in the "crash landing" area has not been working at all this week.   The ride operators said they knew it was broken.   The eyes in the second story window of the last area before the big big bug are still not working.  

I haven't tried in a long while, but I've never seen the alien in the trash can between the tracks (after the scan) work.   I've seen a few posts about it being worth hundreds of thousands for multiple hits, but I thought it was an urban myth.    Does it ever actually work?

The gun in the right rear seat of car # 5 (I was on the outside track) is awesome!!   I counted 20 hits on the exhaust port of the opposing car and it worked well in other areas too.   I maxed that one shortly after the drop down bugs but did not switch to another gun.


----------



## jwt129

jwt129 said:


> I haven't checked this year to see if it is still there, but I do know of a repeater 30k target that I don't think anyone has mentioned in 10 years.   It is one that everyone just assumes doesn't work, but it has, in fact worked for the last 5 years.   It's mostly only useful if you are there are only 2 people on the ride (hint).   I don't want to post it as I feel bad about them changing the value on Frank after I posted about that (coincidence?) and I'm paranoid that the MIB techs might read this thread.   I do a lot of ride research and know the specific point values of many of the good targets.   Feel free to contact me if you have specific questions, but I don't want to post a  point list.



OK, I apologize for being a tease about this.   My "secret" sensor no longer works.   A ride operator (Jeremy?) showed this to me years ago.   He said that all the other sensors had been cannibalized out of the "big big bug" (at the end of the ride) to use as spares in other parts of the ride.   However, there were still one (or possibly 2) of the sensors working in the big big bug.   I confirmed this many times over the years.    I think there may have been 2 sensors as a fellow rider saw me get hits for both 30,000 points and 15,350 points while shooting.    I can definitively say that it is no longer working as of this fall.    On one of my rides, we actually got stopped right in front of the big big bug for over a minute and I hammered away at every sensor I could see on the left side of the big big bug.   None of them worked, including the one(s) that used to work on the inner side of the eyebrow of the upper eye.   Most of the time, you were better off going for the 100k bonus, but if you were the only person in the car it was worth (if you cared) hitting these sensors and waiting till the last moment to claim the bonus.   Oh well.

I do wish they would take better care of the ride.   Heck, if they can't find any more sensors, I'd help track them down (and pay for them) back in Silicon Valley if they'd only install them.   Just send me an email Universal and let me know the part number.


----------



## savin4WDW

To everyone who has posted tips on this thread -- thank you!

I went on MIB for the first time earlier this year, and basically got laughed at by all the aliens and Will Smith.  Clearly unacceptable.  So in anticipation of our next visit to Orlando (which was last week), I found this thread, printed out the tips, and read through it a few times before getting to the park.

I wasn't able to keep most of the specific target info in my head, but enough of it stuck that on my first ride through, I scored 377k.  I realize that you all could do better than that with your eyes closed, but since that represented approximately a 750% improvement over my previous score, I was quite pleased.

But the best part of all was that it got me the suit!  Yippee!  
Having achieved that, my visit to Universal was complete, so I turned the rest of the park choices over to my husband, and everyone was happy.

I aim to improve on our next visit, but in the meantime, I'm enjoying the success of the moment.

So thanks all!


----------



## cigar95

savin4WDW said:


> To everyone who has posted tips on this thread -- thank you!


The best thing is that you reached a point where you're good enough at the game that you can now enjoy it.

the most difficult part about the tips in this thread is that the game moves so quickly that it's hard to see everything, or to remember what it is you're looking for at which part of the game. Plus, if you aren't familiar with where everything is and what it looks like, sometimes the descriptions don't really help you.

If you're like me, and you make it to Uni once every three years or so, your vacation probably doesn't let you ride MiB over and over to try out the tips, so you have to make the most of a few trips through. I was lucky enough earlier this year to have a few ride-throughs with Bev (Phamton), one of the MiB legends. She helped me a lot, but I still would like to ride through with her again.

The other difficulty is that as the years have gone by, sensors have changed, or even disappeared, so some of the tips in this thread don't apply any more. I get the feeling that the ride could really use a major rehab to put it back into the condition it was in when this thread began.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

JessicaR said:


> After this ship to the right will be an alien reading a newspaper on a bench. Hit the alien once for the newspaper to go down. After the newspaper goes down you will see the alien version of Steven Spielberg.



Can this work on both sides?


----------



## cigar95

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Can this work on both sides?



theoretically, yes.  But it's a much more difficult shot, and you're quite a bit farther away. It may just look like a guy holding a newspaper.  

no one asked, but this is also the area where Frank is found. I have hit Frank from the left side in the past, but I wouldn't recommend it - there are much better targets to hit in that area. Frank's definitely a right-hand side target.


----------



## savin4WDW

cigar95 said:


> If you're like me, and you make it to Uni once every three years or so, your vacation probably doesn't let you ride MiB over and over to try out the tips, so you have to make the most of a few trips through.



Exactly -- not to mention the presence of a husband and children who aren't quite as interested as I would be in spending the whole trip just repeatedly going on MIB.  (Alas for their varied interests!)  

Maybe at some point they'll just want a pool day and I can sneak off to MIB...


----------



## jwt129

savin4WDW said:


> To everyone who has posted tips on this thread -- thank you!
> 
> I went on MIB for the first time earlier this year, and basically got laughed at by all the aliens and Will Smith.  Clearly unacceptable.  So in anticipation of our next visit to Orlando (which was last week), I found this thread, printed out the tips, and read through it a few times before getting to the park.
> 
> I wasn't able to keep most of the specific target info in my head, but enough of it stuck that on my first ride through, I scored 377k.  I realize that you all could do better than that with your eyes closed, but since that represented approximately a 750% improvement over my previous score, I was quite pleased.
> 
> But the best part of all was that it got me the suit!  Yippee!
> Having achieved that, my visit to Universal was complete, so I turned the rest of the park choices over to my husband, and everyone was happy.
> 
> I aim to improve on our next visit, but in the meantime, I'm enjoying the success of the moment.
> 
> So thanks all!




Congratulations, that's great!    I too would like to thank all the folks who've done the research over the years and posted the hints.    Many of us have had a lot more fun on the ride than we could have without your help.


----------



## jwt129

This may help people who have ridden the ride enough to be able to find the targets I briefly describe.   So, these tips are more for experienced riders who are trying to improve their score.    I'll use terminology that others have used before in talking about the areas and the targets, so it would help to go back and read the beginning of this thread started by MIB999999.

General comments - if you have the chance to go on the ride when it is not busy, that is the best time to learn and practice.   If there aren't a lot of other laser dots confusing you, it is much easier to find where the sensors are and to improve your aim.   You can also more easily hear the sound effects from the high value targets.

TRAINING AREA - (thanks to a ride operator for showing me newer, better targets in this area).   My best score in Oct, 2012 was 192,XXX in the training area and I usually get about 120,000 or so.   It is easier when you are alone.  If the other riders aren't shooting at my targets, I'll shoot at only 2 targets for as long as I can.

#1: The target directly over the outside (left side) track.   You will go right under it.  Around 10 hits are possible.   #2: Then go for the swinging target that is again right over the track ahead of you.  You will pass under it just before you begin to curve to the right.    I go for the upper sensor on this one and just keep hitting it.     #3: Depending on your seat, you may be able to hit the target on the floor on your left side that moves toward you as you near it.    I usually sit in the right rear seat and the other riders are in the way of this target.    It's tough to get many hits on this target.

THE CRASH SITE AND TOWN AREA:  I usually try to shoot all the way across the tracks to hit Frank on the other side, but I rarely hit him even once.   The car on the other track has to get pretty close to Frank before he activates.

#1:  Hit the sensor on the baby carriage (right where the top meets the base.  this is where the baby pops up if you hit it).   I think this is good for three hits.   

#2: The alien on the fire hydrant in the middle between the tracks.   It wasn't working on this trip, but I go for the sensor on the side of the snout/nose.   I think this is good for at least a half dozen hits.

#2 b:   If the fire hydrant is broken (very frequently), I shoot at the upper right hand window of the building on the left.    It's a little past the fire hydrant.  The two sensors are in the middle of the window.   This is the one with horizontal blinds and an alien in the upper half.

#3:  As soon as it becomes visible (sooner in the right side seats than the left),  I shoot straight ahead and across both tracks at the second story window on the left side of the building ahead of you.     The sensors are on the window divider.   I don't think it matters, but I prefer the sensor on the left side.     This is a pretty easy target to hit and I just stay on it until the car gets spun.   I sometimes even manage to hit it while we are spinning.    This target makes a "breaking glass" noise every time you hit it.   This window is in the building to the left of the big alien at ground level that shoots at you and spins your car.    Note that you do need cars ahead of you to activate this target early enough so that you can shoot at it before you've even passed the fire hydrant.

#4: If your gun and aim are really good then switch to the sensor on the "gun" that the tentacled alien in the second story of the building across the tracks from you is waving.    If this is too difficult, then just keep shooting back at target #3.

#5: The alien in the last window before you go into the ambush.   This is a 3D alien that lights up and (I think) raises up.    It is across the tracks from you in the second story window.   The sensors are on the window sill at the bottom of the window.   

THE AMBUSH  - My best score last week was about 820,000 going into the ambush.    I'm satisfied with anything over 400,000, but prefer to be in the 500's or 600's.

Targets:   NONE!   I can't find any targets worth points (any more) in the ambush, so I either try to shoot way behind me at the second story window that has the curtains that open when you shoot it, or (if a car ahead of you left them active) I try to shoot at the eyes in the trees on the left side up ahead.   regardless of lack of targets, don't forget to always hold down the trigger.

BEFORE THE SCAN:   Shoot at the eyes in the trees on the left hand side.   Whenever I've tested them, they were all the same value, but the ride techs definitely do make changes from time to time.

POST SCAN:   If you are worried that no one else in your car will spin the opposing car, then quickly do it yourself.    If you can rely on your car mates (or the opposing car is empty) then:

#1:  Shoot the drop down bugs.   They are worth more than the exhaust port on the opposing car.   They aren't always working.   I haven't seen the 2nd bug on the left hand track work in a long time.    (I think this may be intentional to "equalize" the 2 tracks since the sensor in the ambush on the other track no longer works.)   They do deactivate, so 3 hits or so is all you can expect.

#2:   Any time they aren't spinning, shoot the exhaust port of the other cars.
I've gotten as many as 20 hits before, but you have to be in the correct seat (rear inside seat is good) AND you have to have a gun/port combination that is "happy".    I've had runs where my gun (or the opposing car) just refuses to register hits on the exhaust port.   This takes lots of practice and you just can't count on getting a lot of points from the exhaust port.

Alternate targets (the other car is spinning or it just won't register on exhaust ports)  - THe eyes in the movie posters on the inside wall near the drop down bugs, then the single eye in the store window (low, left area of the window), then the parking meter eyes.

EATEN BY THE BUG:   Don't forget your 100k bonus from the "big red button".

My earliest "max" was in the trees before the scan.   Unfortunately, that run I just could not register exhaust port hits, so my efforts with a second gun didn't go well.   My highest score on a second gun was 461,025 (including the 100k bonus, but only on the 2nd gun).   I did have 3 other riders in the front row on that run.

I hope this helps some of you get over the plateau from being excellent to being able to 999,999 from time to time.   

Good luck!


----------



## Squirlz

I learned a ride tip that probably everyone here knows but I am new to the Universal board and we just got back from our first trip there.  If you want to ride again you go right towards the child swap at the top of the exit stairs instead of left to the gift shop.  We had express passes so the attendant would put us right into the line.  I don't know if it works if you don't have the pass and the line is long.

We actually stopped doing it one day when the wait was long because my Wife felt guilty!  I maxed at 475K and change and she did a 350.  Now I will read all these tips and do better next year.


----------



## cigar95

You're right that this tip will only work when the line is quite short - or it may also work if you have FOTL privileges. In that case, it saves you the time of walking out and around, but it can't be used to jump ahead of guests that you wouldn't otherwise be allowed to jump ahead of.

There is a similar tip that *will* work all the time. If you exit the attraction by the normal ramp to the left, shortly before reaching the gift shop you'll come to an ordinary-looking door on your right. Pretty sure it has a push bar on it. If you go out this door, you'll find yourself in the area for the single-rider line, and you can head back in with no questions asked.

This one doesn't save you as much walking, but it can be used pretty much all the time. Even if you don't want to use single rider, I think from this exit it's not difficult to get back to the regular entrance, so you've still saved a little bit of walking.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Does the trick work for Single Rider?


----------



## aubriee

cigar95 said:


> You're right that this tip will only work when the line is quite short - or it may also work if you have FOTL privileges. In that case, it saves you the time of walking out and around, but it can't be used to jump ahead of guests that you wouldn't otherwise be allowed to jump ahead of.
> 
> There is a similar tip that *will* work all the time. If you exit the attraction by the normal ramp to the left, shortly before reaching the gift shop you'll come to an ordinary-looking door on your right. Pretty sure it has a push bar on it. If you go out this door, you'll find yourself in the area for the single-rider line, and you can head back in with no questions asked.
> 
> This one doesn't save you as much walking, but it can be used pretty much all the time. Even if you don't want to use single rider, I think from this exit it's not difficult to get back to the regular entrance, so you've still saved a little bit of walking.





CentralFloridian99 said:


> Does the trick work for Single Rider?



As a single rider I use that shortcut through child swap all the time to ride MiB over and over without having to go back through the long line.  It was a CM who showed it to me and told me to use it.  The CM that is standing there where the express pass and regular line merges, usually just laughs and says "You're back again?".  He may hold me up for just a minute, but then sends me through either the single riders or sometimes just tells me to join the regular line there.

Just FYI:  there is the same kind of shortcut through the child swap area over at Mummy also.  A CM showed me that one too and told me as a single rider I could use it, instead of having to go all the way outside and back through the line again.  It rounds up over where the Express Pass people board.  However, that CM will usually only let you go through four times in a row, before telling you you have to go back outside and use single rider again, before starting over. lol


----------



## jwt129

cigar95 said:


> ...
> There is a similar tip that *will* work all the time. If you exit the attraction by the normal ramp to the left, shortly before reaching the gift shop you'll come to an ordinary-looking door on your right. Pretty sure it has a push bar on it. If you go out this door, you'll find yourself in the area for the single-rider line, and you can head back in with no questions asked.
> 
> This one doesn't save you as much walking, but it can be used pretty much all the time. Even if you don't want to use single rider, I think from this exit it's not difficult to get back to the regular entrance, so you've still saved a little bit of walking.



I usually take the route you describe as I like to walk a bit before getting back into the car.   I like to recover from the spinning.   It is much shorter than going through the store, (especially since they made the short path around the store into an emergency exit.)   The door is on the right immediately after the double doors (which are often open when you get there) on the ramp.   I think it is unlabelled except for an "EXIT" sign.   It does have a push bar, and no alarm rings.   It puts you into the single rider line right at the edge of the building and it is also very easy to get to the Express Pass line.   My wife and I use the Express line when we ride together and stay at a Universal Resort Hotel.   The "all day, repeat as many times as you like" Express Pass you get when staying at their hotels is a fantastic perk for MIB addicts.

When I am alone, the queue operator will eventually suggest that I just take the child swap line and then I'll do that (while walking slowly) just to be polite.


----------



## screech27

Well I finally got the max score - 999,999 this past Saturday.  I've been trying to do this for 6 months or so.  I always scored around 100,000 each time, losing to my husband and 2 teens.  I decided I wanted to show them Mom could do great too!  So I read thru all this really well, even printed and brought to the park with me.  I actually got the perfect score once on each side.  But even with knowing where to shoot it is still very hard for me.  I rode it easily 50 times in a row this Saturday - got there at 9 am when the park opened.  The operators let me go thru the curtain that separates where you get off and on the ride.  In about 3.5 hrs I finally achieved the perfect score 2 times.  I also met someone who got the perfect score and he said while he does max out often it is hard.  The ride is old, not all the guns work well, and many of the targets don't work or break often.  And shooting the exhaust of the other car often doesn't register.  It does require fairly good aim and to know where to shoot!  When I showed them a picture of my score they announced it over the loud speaker that I was an official MIB Agent now and I got a 20% discount in the store.  Yup, bought my official agent shirt.  Very proud mom!  Looking forward go going back and playing again, but now just for fun since I know I can max out if conditions are perfect and I get lucky!


----------



## fflmaster

Is there a post that sort of summarizes the best targets for maxing out the score?


----------



## cigar95

screech27 said:


> Well I finally got the max score - 999,999 this past Saturday.  . . . .



Great job.  Last year I did something similar - rode 33 times in a day, but only got up as high as 920k. I kept doing the baby swap to cut back through, but I only walked through the curtain when I was escorted by an off-duty TM who was giving me some training tips. (Hi Phamton!)  And since I had stuff in a locker, I had to go out every two or three rides to swap lockers.

Since I live on the west coast, I only get to ride MiB maybe every three years or so. I wish we had it at Universal Hollywood.

This is my favorite ride in any park, and it's a shame that as time has gone on, it has really gone downhill. So many targets just not there any more, and guns that don't work properly. I had hoped that with last year's MiB 3 movie, it might have gotten some TLC.

fflmaster, most of the hints are still good in the first page of instructions, but you'll need to read through the whole thread to find out which targets have come and gone over the years.  I did this a couple years ago, and took notes.  I put all the best hints on a couple of laminated cards and wore them around my neck.

The best hint anyone gave me is to ride through once or twice without shooting - just look for the targets. Then go back and shoot for score.


----------



## jwt129

screech27 said:


> Well I finally got the max score - 999,999 this past Saturday.  :



Way to go screech27, you really earned those scores!!    Now you'll be able to show other folks how to do it.   Of course, you may want to impress your family a few times before your show them how to do it.


----------



## LaurenT

Just stopping it to say thanks for the tips!
I'm going to Universal for the first time in August!  I didn't even know that MIB was a scoring ride!  I pretty regularly get 999,999 on Buzz Lightyear in MK, so I'm looking forward to trying this one, tips in hand!
I'll be checking in and studying!


----------



## screech27

Thanks for the kind words everyone!  Even though I know I can do it, I rarely score in the 900's.  I don't have great aim..  It made it more challenging for sure!

LaurenT.  There are so many notes to read here about this ride.  I printed them out and read them over and over.  Get to Universal first thing, head right to the ride.  Either go thru the child swap area to get on quicker (or after you ride many times in a row they may let you thru the curtain where you get off).  Go on it and look around once or twice.  Look for sensors (small metal areas) - they are hidden everywhere!

My best suggestions for good points - Going down the steps onto the ride - Left side:  Look for Frank - after training he is in a cut out in the wall close to the crashed spaceship.  Hit what is hanging on his collar straight on over and over.  Upper story windows on other side, look for sensors hit several times.  Then straight ahead window to your left 2nd floor - it will make a glass breaking sound if you hit sensor in middle of window.  Hit it over and over.  You will spin.  Look back and hit that window again.  You come across a big eyeball with guns waving - hit the gun right below the middle of the barrel.  Then look to your right, window 2nd floor - 3D alien pops up and down - sensors on bottom of window sill.  Hit them over and over no matter if alien is showing.

You go into new room - you hear 6 against one.  Aliens activate in trash cans, aim for their guns.  You spin.  Then you see tree with eyes in it.  Pick one set, aim between eyes over and over.  Now you rest. as you do scan.  Nothing to shoot.

This is the big score area - Hitting the bullseye (red circle above car across from you) gets you point and the car spins.  Look above you - called drop down bugs the sensors are in ceiling cutout behind the aliens.  Look on walls for eyes, hit them once each.  Parking meter with eyes, hit over and over.  But best points I found is if the exhaust is working on the opposite car, hit it on the side where it is blue about 2/3 of the way down in the blue area over and over as many times as you can.  When you see Will Smith talking, hold down the red button, do not let go until you spin.

That is how I got the 999,999.

Oh, on the opposite side cars where you get in, everything the same, except no Frank.  There is a baby carriage you can hit if you are lucky and the alien pops out.  Heard that it is not as many points as it once was.

Hope it helps - I was a newcomer a long time ago.  I am lucky I live only 15 minutes from Universal and have the annual pass.  My family likes to go but they are getting sick of the ride now (and probably my bragging too!)..

When will you be at the park?  Sandy


----------



## cigar95

Lauren, if you like Buzz, you'll love MiB because it's so much more challenging.  You can max out Buzz easily just by knowing three or four high-value targets and nailing them several times each.  It takes a lot more knowledge and strategy to max out MiB. 

Also, as you go through the whole thread, you'll read a lot about how certain targets that worked at one time are not working a year or two later. (Notice that this thread started in 2001!) The drop-down guys seem to come and go, for example. And even the exhaust ports aren't always a good target. Might help to write down notes as you go and then cross out the tips that don't work any more. By the time you get to the end, you should have the most current tips.

Screech, I'm hoping for another Universal visit next January. If you're still into the game then, maybe we can do a couple of ride-throughs. As you note, scoring depends on which targets are active from one week to the next, so your current knowledge is a big help.


----------



## LaurenT

Thanks for the tips. So, I should ignore the tips from two years ago!
We'll be there from Aug 28 to Sept 1. We added a UO stay onto our Disney trip. So we'll start at AKL on Aug 19 and then move to RPH (or RPR?) on the 18. Since we'll have the unlimited express pass, I guess the only thing that will keep me from practicing all day will be my family!


----------



## cigar95

LaurenT said:


> Thanks for the tips. So, I should ignore the tips from two years ago!



If there's a newer tip that says something different, then you can ignore the older one.  Otherwise, figure they're still valid.  

The basic strategy in the first two pages will still be valid, it's just the details of specific targets that might change. For instance, the latest information we had was that there may not be any active targets in the "ambush" section. If that's true, all those tips about where to shoot won't be worth much.


----------



## nhrenee

screech27 said:


> Well I finally got the max score - 999,999 this past Saturday.



Congratulations! Wear your shirt with pride!


----------



## chipie07

Finally I did it 999.999!!
1-8 March at (Hard Rock) Universal with a week pass so did MIB a lot of times....
Scored several times 999.999 most at right track, ones one left and also with 6 in the car against 6 at other track.

Most point for me is the Exhaust of other car, keep firing at the exhaust until almost the last turn to the end!! Aslo the upper windows, you can stay at these target very long.

Thank you all for the tips they work!!


----------



## jwt129

Fellow MIB fans, it's time for my annual pilgrimage to MIB.   I'd love to ride with other fans and swap tips or help new converts improve their scores.   I'll be at Universal for HHN and can ride most any day Sept 26-29 or on Oct 3.   Hope to see you there.  Any updates from the local folks on the ride status?


----------

